# Ravensburger Trails - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Robsen (30. November 2009)

For the Riders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmo (30. November 2009)

Wenn man das Wetter anschaut, haben wir gestern ganz schön Glück gehabt. War cool. Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch noch wenn Schnee liegt ?

Gruß fossy


----------



## Robsen (30. November 2009)

klar!!!

morgen Snownightride.

hab schon so die geilen trails ausgecheckt. Muss aber glaub noch den Schlammreifen draufziehen.


----------



## FFM (30. November 2009)

dmo schrieb:


> Wenn man das Wetter anschaut, haben wir gestern ganz schön Glück gehabt. War cool. Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch noch wenn Schnee liegt ?
> 
> Gruß fossy



Allerdings noch mal Glück gehabt....

Da es meine erste Saison ist, schaue ich mal wie ich im Schnee zurecht komme...

Und den Stinky verliert man sicher nicht im Schnee;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. November 2009)

@dmo: gefahren wird immer, fast immer! Gibt natürlich auch schönwetterfahrer wie den Pilatus!! Ich komm dich im laden mal besuchen, hoffe man kennt sich noch ohne Helm?


----------



## dmo (30. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @dmo: gefahren wird immer, fast immer!


 das hört sich gut an, hab halt leider fast nur Sonntags Zeit zum fahren


StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich auch schönwetterfahrer wie den Pilatus!!


  ha ha


StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Ich komm dich im laden mal besuchen, hoffe man kennt sich noch ohne Helm?


 immer Willkommen -spätestens wenn das Wort Kickach fällt, dürfte ich´s dann auch checken


Robsen schrieb:


> klar!!! morgen Snownightride.


 hört sich gut an, vielleicht bin ich auch am Start





Robsen schrieb:


> hab schon so die geilen trails ausgecheckt. Muss aber glaub noch den Schlammreifen draufziehen.


 coole Sache, das mit den Schlammreifen ist aber unlauterer Wettbewerb  *spass*


----------



## LakeRider (30. November 2009)

@Robsen, MANN bei dem Wetter reichen die Semislicks!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (30. November 2009)

dmo schrieb:


> ha ha


dich fahr ich das nächste mal übern haufen!


StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> schönwetterfahrer wie den Pilatus!!


Dich auch!





LakeRider schrieb:


> bei dem Wetter reichen die Semislicks!!!!



Bei mir hats gereicht gestern.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. November 2009)

juhu, pöbellei geht wieder los. damit lebt die fortsetzung weiter....

na jetzt hoffen wir mal auf sonntag in 2 wochen, wenn dann alle wieder da sind und ready for touring... hoffentlich ist dann so richtiges sauwetter, dann komm ich auch in ganz Neon, da kenn ich nix


----------



## Pilatus (30. November 2009)

oder wir gehen in den Schnee und fahren den robsen um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. November 2009)

das dürfte kein problem sein, denn dem sein papageien Trek fällt ja noch mehr auf wie ich selbst!!!!


----------



## FFM (30. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> dann komm ich auch in ganz Neon, da kenn ich nix



Auf jeden Fall, sonst verlieren wir dich....


----------



## thirteen TRE (30. November 2009)

So was könnte ich mir als Double für Nessenreben vorstellen:







Aber vielleicht reicht da der Platz nicht ganz.


----------



## Pilatus (30. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> das dürfte kein problem sein, denn dem sein papageien Trek fällt ja noch mehr auf wie ich selbst!!!!



ich dachte Schnee mit Brettern. Aber ist auch OK.

@dreizehnTeErEe: dann müsste man aber noch geschätze 120 Wagenladungen Erde auf den Starthügel kippen für den Schwung...
Ausserdem ist das wieder so ein ********* Do or Die Sprung.

Denn: je höher der Starthügel, desto größer die Sprünge:
Tieschen in Öschterreich






hier in Bewegt drauf:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mHRuDr8WO8"]YouTube- MTB 4 Cross und Dirtjump in Tieschen 2008[/ame]


----------



## Robsen (1. Dezember 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> komm ich auch in ganz Neon, da kenn ich nix



War klar dass das Dein Schlüpper ist









Pilatus schrieb:


> oder wir gehen in den Schnee und fahren den robsen um.



Lehn Dich nicht zuweit aus dem fenster raus. Und wenn dann kann man mich nur überfahren. Umfahren, also draufhalten bis einer fällt geht nur bei dir. Ich bin dafür zu klein


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Dezember 2009)

Das nenn ich mal Startturm!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Dezember 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich dachte Schnee mit Brettern. Aber ist auch OK.



ach  so, na von mir aus auch mit Brettern auf Schnee. Ist ja zum Glück ab dem Wochenende kein Problem mehr. Bist am Wochenende 11.-13.12. wieder in RV-Town? Dann könnte man sich ja mal zusammen rotten um Richtung Montafon zu düsen oder sonst wohin!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denkle ich bin da. kann man also im hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Dezember 2009)

Ey Robsen, bist auch dabei, weil ich wollt dann mal testen ob du wirklich zu klein bist zum überfahren. Aber wir machens einfach so, ich werf dich um (hab ja dank 2 Brettern nen sichereren Stand) und Fitze färht dann über dich drüber!

Pack also gleich mal deine Lawinenschaufel zum selber ausbuddeln ein!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Dezember 2009)

Es ist bei ihm eh egal ob er liegt oder steht. kommt in etwa aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Dezember 2009)

harharharharhar


----------



## greatgonzo (3. Dezember 2009)

hey
wollt mal anfragen, wer hier alles am sa in nieratz fährt, wollt mittags auch mal vorbei schauen, zum schauen was dort andere so zusammen fahren
vll  sieht man ja mal ein paar personen hinter den nicks, bisher hab ich nur d fabi in nessenreben getroffen.

gonzo
alias raphael


----------



## Pilatus (3. Dezember 2009)

das sind hier alles Pfeifen. die fahren da nicht.
und ich bin nicht da.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Dezember 2009)

Du oberpfeife bist vor nem Jahr auch nicht gefahren, ätsch!!!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Dezember 2009)

Das hatte andere Gründe!


----------



## daschwob (4. Dezember 2009)

greatgonzo schrieb:


> hey
> wollt mal anfragen, wer hier alles am sa in nieratz fährt, wollt mittags auch mal vorbei schauen, zum schauen was dort andere so zusammen fahren
> vll  sieht man ja mal ein paar personen hinter den nicks, bisher hab ich nur d fabi in nessenreben getroffen.
> 
> ...



..ich geh hin aber ohne fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (4. Dezember 2009)

ich bin auch ohne räder anwesend... mein nick erscheint aber nicht so oft hier^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Dezember 2009)

ich werd mal mit Rad kommen...auch wenns bei den Leuten die da mit Rädern sind eher peinlich wird...egal...ich brauch so ne Leatt brace ))


----------



## dmo (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Action hätt ich mir auch gern mal angeschaut, muss aber morgen leider bis 16h schaffen. Da ist ja dann leider eh schon fast dunkel.


----------



## Robsen (5. Dezember 2009)

dmo schrieb:


> Die Action hätt ich mir auch gern mal angeschaut, muss aber morgen leider bis 16h schaffen. Da ist ja dann leider eh schon fast dunkel.



Da gehts mir ähnlich


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Dezember 2009)

war ziemlich cool heut...nur die leatt brace ging an nen verdammten pisser...wie auch das andere taugliche zeug...grrr...new try next year ;-)


----------



## frireida (5. Dezember 2009)

ich hab n schickes maloja t-shirt gewonnen


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## FFM (6. Dezember 2009)

Und Jungs, wie schauts aus? Morgen jemand am Start? Wetter soll ja Bombe werden;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Dezember 2009)

ich muss leider passen...ich muss heut nach Konstanz...ich wär nä we wieder dabei ...viel spaß an alle rider heut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Dezember 2009)

Also hier ist ja auch gar nix mehr los, oder?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Dezember 2009)

nöööö, nur luschen... auch ich zähl mich dazu...
außer arbeiten geht bei mir nix mehr, wollt schon die ganze zeit den DMO besuchen und selbst das klappt nischt :kotz:


----------



## FFM (10. Dezember 2009)

Viel ist hier echt nicht los....

Müsst mal wieder das pöbeln anfangen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Dezember 2009)

dafür ist Pilatus zuständig...der versoffene Schafseckl...


----------



## Pilatus (10. Dezember 2009)

Halts Maul!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Dezember 2009)

Juhu, es geht wieder los!!!!

Wie wäre es denn mal mit ner quasi Forums (Ravensburger Trails) Weihnachtsfeier!

Schön en paar Glühweinchen zischen auf em RV´ler Weihnachtsmarkt. Der geht ja noch lang genug. Diesen Freitag oder Samstag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Dezember 2009)

bin ab Samstag früh verfügbar.


----------



## FFM (10. Dezember 2009)

Nächste Woche, ab Donnerstag, wäre ich dabei....

Außer ihr wollt mich nicht dabei haben, weil ich nicht die Mindest-Post-Anzahl erreicht habe....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Dezember 2009)

Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nie, und Pilatus ist meistens auch erst ab Freitag vor Ort!


----------



## FFM (10. Dezember 2009)

Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2009)

Baidl aufn disch!

Was geht am Woe? Nehm ich Snowboard (welches) mit oder Bike (welches) oder beides?
Bis 1200 muss ich das wissen. was macht das wetter?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Dezember 2009)

Es regnet, es soll aber am Wochenende zum schneien kommen.

Also mein Vorschlag, Pistenboard und Giant VT. Fertig!!!!

Und falls alles daneben geht, dann gehts zum  trinken oder glühwein oder beides


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2009)

Pistensau geht.
VT hat grad dran glauben müssen, damit das Tazer fährt. Aber ich könnte es Samstag in Bikestudio zum richten bringen und mit den Singletracks fahren...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Dezember 2009)

Morgen (Samstag) Treffpunkt Bikestudio Weingarten. Da gibts Glühwein und Plätzchen und Pilatus bekommt die Veltec Adapter erst mal von mir. Damit alle deine Bike´s rollern können!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2009)

fahr jetzt los.
bis morgen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Dezember 2009)

gute fahrt, bis dann... c u soon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Dezember 2009)

ich sags mal einfach so.... sonntag nach Flims/Laax???

ich bring 5 leutchen ins autochen wenn die dachbox auf em dach thront!!!

So und jetzt die Frage des Tages: *Wo sind die Wintersportler aus em Thread!!!!!!*


----------



## Krausmann (11. Dezember 2009)

hm... bin zwar net bei euch in der nähe ansässig
aber fellhorn reicht völlig aus... war grad 50-60cm feinster powder und keine leute...


----------



## Pilatus (12. Dezember 2009)

und ich bekomm 6 Leute ins Auto mit Sachen drin


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mich auf en weg ins bike studio
wer nicht kommt, kommt nicht.... dann sauf ich den glühwein allein... ätsch


----------



## Pilatus (12. Dezember 2009)

ich schau das ich bald komm. ich war gestern schon saufen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Dezember 2009)

heut ne nette tour durchs WinterWonderLand????

Bleibt kalt aber trocken, evtl schreits ja dann stellenweise nach Grip vor em Herrn!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. Boarden fällt aus. ich muss heute wieder zurück nach Ried.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Dezember 2009)

ca. 13:00 Uhr wie bald üblich am Bikestudio Wgt.????

Leute wie schauts aus: Jochen_DC? Robsen? DMO? FFM?

ja, wer lebt noch, wer lebt noch, wer lebt noch, jaaaaa???????

Los bewegt euch, Lebkuchen könnt ihr auch heut abend vor der Klotze fressen!!!!


----------



## X-Fire (13. Dezember 2009)

was und wo fahrt ihr heute?
hätte ein stumpjumper und ein astrix huckster zur auswahl.

für ne nicht allzulange tour wär ich dabei wenn ich darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir geht nix ausser Spielen mit meiner kleinen.....euch also viel spass beim Hacken.

Aloha


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Dezember 2009)

Tour ist gestrichen!!!


----------



## dmo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich schnapp mir den DH´ler und geh noch nach BFT / K, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort irgendwo. Mal sehen ob ich´s bei der Kälte lang aushalte. Gruß fossy


----------



## FFM (14. Dezember 2009)

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start...

Dieses Wochenende ging es leider nicht!


----------



## Robsen (14. Dezember 2009)

Klingt ganz gut, also kommendes WE. 

Ne knackige Trailtour durch die Wälder hier is nie ein fehler.

Oder doch Big Bike?


----------



## FFM (14. Dezember 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Oder doch Big Bike?



ich muss nicht lange ünerlegen, habe nur eins

Runde Rößlerhalde, Hochtobel, Butzenberg - Kichach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (14. Dezember 2009)

Was für ne Frage!!! Big Bike du Lutscher!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mit, auch beides. Samstag das eine, Sonntag das andere, oder ein Tag beides und den anderen ins Pulver mit Brettern unter den Füßen!!!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Dezember 2009)

wär natürlich auch dabei...hab am sonntag leider hier net reingeschaut und hab mit nem kollegen in kickach gebibbert...war aber trotz der kälte ganz cool...breite lenker machen sinn muss ich sagen  ist echt ein völlig anderes fahren...ich mein ich hab fossy's car unten stehen sehen...haben uns wohl nur knapp verpasst...schade schade aber nä. we wird es sicher cool...kann aber nur sonntag...samstag gehts nach bern ein nachtrennen auf der skipiste steht an...is sehr geil


----------



## FFM (16. Dezember 2009)

So Jungs,

wie sieht es aus? Samstag gehts auf die Bretter....

Sonntag? 

Gruss,
René


----------



## dmo (17. Dezember 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> haben uns wohl nur knapp verpasst...


 vermutlich seid ihr grad aussenrum hoch als ich runter bin. Ist ein ganz neuer Kick, wenn plötzlich auf den Absprüngen Schnee liegt  Dachte schon ich wär als einziger unterwegs. 



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> samstag gehts nach bern ein nachtrennen auf der skipiste steht an...is sehr geil


 Das hört sich ja Lustig an - na dann toi toi toi


----------



## Pilatus (17. Dezember 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Schdingie!


----------



## Robsen (17. Dezember 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite aus alles gute zum Beersday. Las knacken alter!

Sonntag rufe ich zur Session mit dem normalen Rad (also Big Bike) am Gehrenberg auf.

Trailen, en bissl hüpfen, trailen und dazwischen hochschieben. Smooth, eh klar.

Wer ist dabei???


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank auch!!!! Evtl. können wir ja das noch mit nem Gläschen Glühwein am Wochenende feiern. 

Sonntag bin ich dabei, und wenns mit hochschieben gemacht wird, dann schnall ich die Deemax ins SX!!!

Wie wäre noch ne Tour am Samstag morgen durch Kickach etc. mit anschliessendem aufwärmen im BikeStudio???

Robsen und DMO werden ja arbeiten müssen, ich mach mich frei... ätsch
Aber wie siehts aus mit FFM und Pilatus und evtl Jochen_DC? Quasi zum warm fahren bevor es nach Bern geht!


----------



## dmo (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich wär dabei.  Wär glaub gut, wenn wir früh genug losfahren weil es mittlerweile ganz schön früh dunkel wird.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin wohl übers Wochenende in Ried. Werd hier den Benni feiern müssen. Dann sollte ich eigentlich noc bei einem Kumpel in Stuttgart sein und bei ihm feiern. Und dann sollte ich noch in Rav sein und den stingie feiern. Was für ein Dilemma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Dezember 2009)

Tobi , alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag...feier kräftig...werden so langsam die letzten 2er Geburtstage sein ;-)

Wir werden schon recht früh morgens nach Bern starten...vielleicht gibt es ja bald 'Das Wunder von Bern Part 2' ;-)))

Ich hoff ich hab Gelegenheit meine neue HD Helmcam zu testen :>


----------



## FFM (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei, sofern mich nicht der Restalkohol im Griff hat. Werde morgen mal ne runde drehen...

@Dmoich komme ich morgen besuchen, aber zu viel will ich jetzt auch nicht versprechen.

Weiss zwar net, wer der Benni ist, aber anyway. Alles Gute...


----------



## LakeRider (18. Dezember 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite aus alles gute zum Beersday. Las knacken alter!
> 
> Sonntag rufe ich zur Session mit dem normalen Rad (also Big Bike) am Gehrenberg auf.
> 
> ...



 Vorschlag wäre noch, Glühwein kochen. Soll kalt werden


----------



## Robsen (18. Dezember 2009)

Nix Glühwein. Hab grad im Gehrenberg Biker Fred gelesen das die Bäume am Leimbachtrail weg sind. 

Sprünge scheinen allerdings mehrere Kollateral Schäden genommen haben. 

@DMO: ist 10.00 früh genug? 

@Stinky: Lass die Deemax drin, zieh aber noch gescheite reifen drauf.

@Pilatus: du bist eh am saufen, drum vergiss es.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Dezember 2009)

was heißt hier gescheite schlappen....

ich vermute eher, dass es mir die stollen von meinen muddy marry´s abreißt bei der kälte!!!! Gibt ja schon genug berichte darüber.

Aber was bietet sich bei trockenheit mehr an wie Muddys in Gooey Gluey?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Dezember 2009)

Anscheinend ist der Leimbachtrail wieder kpl frei von Stämmen!!!! 

10 Uhr geht von mir aus i.O.! Ey Nachbar, willst mitfahrn? Müssten nur mal versuchen ob dein Big Bike auf mein Radträger passt!!!!


----------



## dmo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ha ha, 10h ist natürlich ok, bin auf jeden Fall dabei.  Wo treffen wir uns ? Oben am Turm, irgendwo unten am Parkplatz oder erst mal am Bike Studio ? Könnte zur Not sogar noch ein Rad transportieren (mit dem Bike-Anhänger), aber ohne Frostschutzgarantie (z.B. eingefrorene Züge).


----------



## FFM (18. Dezember 2009)

Ist jemand morgen dabei...?

Füsse können ja jetzt nicht mehr einfrieren...gell Robsen!

@Stinker: Du wolltest doch mit? Schicke dir meine Nr per PM, bin morgen ab 11 Uhr start klar...


----------



## LakeRider (18. Dezember 2009)

@Robsen, Alter um 10Uhr schlafen die Füchse noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Dezember 2009)

na bei den Verhältnissen bring ich doch glatt noch die Kamera mit!!!

Evtl gibts ja en paar Bilder zum Thema "Snow and Bones"


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Dezember 2009)

sehr gut...dann hab ich heut nacht auch noch was von eurer tour...sieht ja super aus...hab schon ne kleine runde heut morgen gedreht (zum bäcker und so ;-)...sehr griffig...ich hoff in der schwiz is es ähnlich cool  viel spaß euch...und bleibt ganz...ich brauch euch noch ;-)))


----------



## FFM (19. Dezember 2009)

@Stinker: Wie schauts aus?

Ich wäre soweit....Treffpunkt?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauch noch en bisschen! In ca ner Stunde in kickach an der Schranke!


----------



## FFM (19. Dezember 2009)

machen wir 11.30 - schranke ist gleich am anfang? right?

Oder sollen wir bike studio machen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Dezember 2009)

Ne wir gehen danach ans Bike Studio nen Glühwein trinken! Und ich fahr gleich hoch den sonst muss ich so viel schieben, weil mit den deemax macht hochtretten kaum Spaß. Und ja die Schranke gleich am Anfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (19. Dezember 2009)

Machen wir lieber 12, muss noch schnell was erledigen....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich wart in kickach auf dich!!!


----------



## dmo (19. Dezember 2009)

Wegen Sonntag, Gehrenbergsession. Ich schlag jetzt einfach mal einen Treffpunkt vor. Unten am Ende des Leimbachtrails ist doch die Hauptstrasse (RV-Markdorf). Wenn man nun noch ein ganz kurzes Stück (Richtung Markdorf) weiterfährt kommt man an einer unauffälligen Kreuzung vorbei. Dort nicht vorbeifahren, sondern direkt rechts ums Eck herum abbiegen, dann steht man auf einer Parkplatzreihe die nur durch einen Grünstreifen von der Hauptstraße getrennt ist. (da ist glaub gegenüber auch eine Wirtschaft) Dort könnten wir uns treffen, da man von dort gut die Straße hochradeln kann. Da LakeRider als Uhrzeit 10h zu früh ist, schlag ich einfach mal 11h vor. 

Also, wer ist alles am Sonntag morgen um 11h für eine FR/DH-Session am Start ?


----------



## LakeRider (19. Dezember 2009)

wenn's bei mir heute nicht all zu späth auf der Party wird und es morgen nicht schneit oder noch mehr Schnee hat bin ich morgen um 11 mit am Start.


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab grade festgestellt das ich eindeutig en Schöwetterradler bin.

Mir ist es eindeutig zu kalt. War grad nur beim schneeschippen und bin fast an boden gefroren.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Dezember 2009)

Weichei, war gestern 2 std in Kickach unterwegs und das war echt top.
Einziges Problem, laufen geht mit FiveTen auf Schnee mal gar nicht.

Daher werd ich auch nicht am Gehrenberg sein, denn schieben ist quasi unmöglich.

Später jemand Bock auf Kickach, Briach und und und????

P.S.: Grip hats wie sau, weil alles super trocken ist!!!


----------



## LakeRider (20. Dezember 2009)

Also ich mach mich jetzt mal fertig für'n Gehrenberg. Bin in ca. ner 3/4h in Laimbach


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2009)

ich bin vorraussichtilich ab heute abend wieder in Rav. Dabei hab ich dann:
-Glory -> für echtes Geschreddere
-Tazer -> zum Posen
-Speester RS -> gefrorene flachere Pisten
-Silberpfeil -> gefrorene steile Pisten
-Magnum -> Tiefschnee

Dann wird gerockt. im Wald oder auf Schnee.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Dezember 2009)

Das klingt ja tip top.
Da können wir ja gleich unter der Woche mal was starten, solang die Millionen von Schneetouris noch nicht unterwegs sind. Und wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschau, dann bekommen wir zum nächsten Wochende hin ein gemisch aus Schnee, Matsch, Dreck etc... Das schreit nach en paar schönen Matschtouren durchs Schussental.
Evtl müsste man sich auch mal gemeinsam ein paar Weihnachtsbierchen zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2009)

Meinen Bierbauch hab ich vergessen aufzuzählen. Aber der ist eh immer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (20. Dezember 2009)

Und Jungs, wie wars? 

Konnte leider nicht mit...Schaltauge im Arsch!

@Stinker: Hast meine Nachricht hoffentlich bekommen? Hatte mich dazu entschlossen den direkte Weg nach Hause zu nehmen. Schieben dauert nunmal doch länger wie fahren.


----------



## dmo (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Wetter war ja heut morgen ein Traum.   Ich dachte ja nicht, dass tatsächlich bei dem Schnee jemand mitgeht. Wollte schon losradeln, da kam doch noch LakeRider angefahren. Der Leimbachtrail war super fahrbar und ist auch bei Schnee kein Problem. Ich fand den Trail bei Nässe schwieriger. Auf jeden Fall ein riesen Spaß. Hab nur ein mal die Kurve nicht bekommen, es gab aber keine Slams. Abgesehen davon, dass meine Hände erst nach dem hochschieben aufgetaut waren hab ich auch überhaupt nicht gefroren. Im Gegenteil, schon nach wenigen Metern fahren war von der Kälte nix mehr zu spüren. 

Hatte übrigens auch die 5/10 Shoes an, das geht an den steilen Stellen sogar besser als man denkt. 

Also nächstes mal gibt´s dann keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2009)

Bin wieder da. was ist der Plan?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Dezember 2009)

Mittwoch auf die Bretter oder aufs Bike. Sorry, in deinem Fall natürlich auf ein Brett!!!


----------



## Pilatus (23. Dezember 2009)

so Mädels, halber Tag Schnee oder Farrat?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Dezember 2009)

Fahrrad! Allerdings erst ab ca 14 Uhr!


----------



## Pilatus (23. Dezember 2009)

Wo, mit welchem Rad?
Hätte schon fast Lust das Glory einzusauen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Dezember 2009)

bisschen durch Kickach rutschen und danach das Bike-Studio einsauen!!!


----------



## Pilatus (23. Dezember 2009)

OK passt.
Treffpunkt wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Dezember 2009)

14 Uhr Schranke......


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Dezember 2009)

so ich bin ab jetzt auch endlich im Ulraub bis zum 7.01.  wär bei der nächsten tour dabei 
apropos tortour ;-)

hier bilder vom rennen am samstag...schlanke -20 grad ha es gehab...kam leider übers mittelfeld net heraus...kein lauf ohne mindestens 3 mal vom rad zwangsentfernt zu werden grrrr...aber hier gab es ja nix zum trainieren...

Idyllisch...wenn nur net die Kälte wäre...




noch mehr brrrrr




In der Schweiz wird man wenigstens noch gewürdigt...auf der Startnummer stand mein Name...beim Kollegen net harhar...bin ich in der Schweiz ein Star oder liegt es daran das die Schweizer mir nicht zutrauen auf 3 zu zählen ?




die Sixpack Pedale mit 5/10 sind ein Gedicht...toooooooooop grip und setzen sich net zu !!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Dezember 2009)

Coole Bilder, im warsten Sinne des Wortes! 

Apropos Tour, die Feiertage bzw. das kommende Wochenende bieten sich doch mal zu einem X-Mas Night Ride an, oder Robsen????


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Dezember 2009)

so, wie ist der Plan heut früh. 

Ich mach mich jetzt nachher auf meine Glühweintour. Werd dann gegen 11.30 Uhr im Bikestudio aufschlagen.
@Robsen: Leg mal schon nen 1/2 Liter Glühwein auf die Seite!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, da war ja noch was...
mal schauen ob ich das schaff. bei mir ist es länger geworden gestern.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. Dezember 2009)

was geht morgen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Dezember 2009)

Ab 14 Uhr hab ich noch nix vor!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

wie wärs mit Gehrenberg? da gibt es wenigstens Gefälle.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Dezember 2009)

Gefälle ja, aber für mehr wie 2 Abfahrten wird es dann wohl nicht reichen!!!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

einmal hochschieben runterrollern und dann will meine hand wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr.


----------



## frireida (26. Dezember 2009)

also ich geh heute niratz rollern mitm neuen radl!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich ruf Dich an sobald ich hier Land sehe, könntest mich dann abholen? Damit spar ich etwas Zeit!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

kein Problem.


----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts aus?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Dezember 2009)

Um 15 Uhr bei mir, falls dir das nicht zu spät ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

passt. bis gleich


----------



## Robsen (26. Dezember 2009)

Und, wie wars? Zustandt der Trails? 

Pilatus, wenn deine Hand weh tut, solltest mal abwechseln


----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutz jetzt nur noch eine Fernfahrerpussy. Deshalb gings heute...
ne, war witzig. beim Hochschieben im Wald verirrt und quasi den halben Berg querfeldein hochgeschoben. Dadurch haben wir nur 1,5 Abfahrten geschafft, weil die Dunkelheit hereingebrochen ist.
Zustand war soweit gut. Es liegen keinebäume mehr im Weg rum. Also auf dem Laimbachtrail.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es heute aus? Wetter schreit ja quasi nach biken!!!


----------



## Pilatus (27. Dezember 2009)

ich schrei grad nach gar nix.


----------



## thirteen TRE (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre heute auch dabei.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Dezember 2009)

Ey ihr ollen Urlauber, wie siehts aus??? Was geht???


----------



## Pilatus (28. Dezember 2009)

hab mich erkältet, verdammt!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Dezember 2009)

Oh je!!! Das aber wenigstens mal ne vernünftige Ausrede!!! Ich hab gestern mal meine Arbeitszeit genutzt und mein Bike gepuzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Dezember 2009)

hmm ich hab keijne wirklich vernünftige ausrede...zock mir hier nen ast...sollte besser mal aufm radl sitzen ...wie schaut es bei euch die tage aus ?


----------



## Firip (28. Dezember 2009)

moin moin

ich bräucht mal wieder n guten rat von euch...
mich hats am 23. im Niratzpark zerlegt dabei hat mein helm auch einiges abbekommen des Schild ist hinne und des war net des erste mal das ich draufgefallen bin...
also da sollte schon n neuer her oder???
was für eine helm könnt ihr mir da empfeln?

bis denne


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Dezember 2009)

hmm grds. sagt man bei nem sturz sollte der helm getauscht werden...leider lässt sich äußerlich nicht erkennen ob er noch schutzwirkung hat...hat es dich so richtig auf die melone genommen ? was willst denn maximal ausgeben ? empfehlen kann man viel aber einige sind halt auch verdammt teuer...


----------



## Firip (28. Dezember 2009)

200 ist so die totale schmerzgrenze.
ich hab schon mal bei bike-mailorder durchgeschaut und der Oneal Skad gefällt mir eig ganz gut und der ist vom preis ganz ok


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Dezember 2009)

hmm wie findest du die troy lees ? crc hämmert die auslaufmodelle für echt guten preis raus...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30946

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30944

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30943


----------



## Robsen (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

den Deviant II haben wir schon im Laden. Ist ziemlich überarbeitet worden. Kinnbügel kürzer, Schild höher etc.

Hier mal ne sehr geile farbe
http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/equip/6060-410_l.jpg

Bei CRC musst aber etwas aufpassen. Die UVP in England ist anders als bei uns. Kann also sein das 15% sparst aber dann immernoch teurer ist als hier. 

Aber Troy Lee ham wir jetzt auch 

@ Fab: falls noch grip am lenker brauchst, GP Glove


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2009)

die TLD vom Fabi gibts aber nur noch in XL/XXL. Das könnte knapp werden.
Empfehlen würde ich auf jeden Fall einen D2. Hab die Tage mal wieder den Lazer Excalibur aufgehabt und das ist echt eine Krücke. Obwohl ich mit dem auch mal zufrieden war.
Otional bei CRC noch die Helme von THE:http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=4
Sollen vom Komfort ähnlich den D2 sein, aber die Lackqualität ist wohl nicht so gut. kosten dafür "nur" die Hälfte.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2009)

gibts eigentlich grad einen Kaffee im Bikestudio?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2009)

das stimmt , beim philipp könnt es aber hinhauen...hab die dinger auch in xl-xxl...mindestens 60 cm kopfumfang sollte man allerdings haben...

achja...die preise bei crc in sachen helmen dürfte kein shop in deutschland schlagen...möchte fast sagen dass sie unter deutschen ek sind...meinen histroy carbon gab es für 240 tacken...die obigen alle 200 tacken...aber egal...der devian is ja mal dermassen hässlich...mischung aus cc helm mit full face genen...wuahh 

robsen: habt ihr schon tld sachen bei euch ? neue handschuhe wären echt mal wieder nötig


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Dezember 2009)

morgen Tour???

ach und das BikeStudio hat zu, wir leider nicht


----------



## thirteen TRE (29. Dezember 2009)

Der 661 Evolution find ich auch noch eine gute Option. Ich hab ihn in L (58-60 cm), kannst gern mal probieren ob er passt. 

Bei Interesse hätte ich ihn auch günstig gebraucht abzugeben.


----------



## thirteen TRE (29. Dezember 2009)

Bin bei einer Tour dabei, wenns Wetter nicht so mies ist wie heute.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2009)

scheiß aufs wetter...dürfte die letzte tour 09 sein ...yo schtinky...let's ride


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2009)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Bei Interesse hätte ich ihn auch günstig gebraucht abzugeben.



mit kratzern am Kinn?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Dezember 2009)

wie wäre es morgen mit 11 Uhr Treffpunkt Nessenreben, gemütliche Tour.

Hab um 15 Uhr schon wieder nen Termin, darum ist später nicht so toll!

lt. Wetter.com wirds zwar ein bisschen regnen, ist aber dafür nicht ganz so kalt!!!!


----------



## TobyR (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey ,
wo genau trefft Ihr Euch in Nessi? Am Parkplatz beim Freibad?
Und welche Bikes? Big Bike oder Touren Hobel?
Grüsse Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2009)

ich würd sagen touren hobel oder schtinky ? gemütliche tour...dein remedy wär also perfekt...wo sollen wir uns treffen ? an der hütte neben der bikeanlage ?


----------



## TobyR (29. Dezember 2009)

Perfekt ;-) An der Holzhütte um 11 ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Dezember 2009)

Klar tourenhobel, also ich selbst mit SX in tourenvariante mit neuen puschen!!!


----------



## Pilatus (30. Dezember 2009)

ich versuch zu kommen. halt ohne Tourenhobel.
Aber für euch Luftpumpen wird es reichen!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Dezember 2009)

Das kann ja witzig werden!!! Freu mich schon wie sau


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Dezember 2009)

hehehe...pilatus kondition is ja schon seit jahren legendär...sicherlich heute nacht im suff in die tasten gehackt...ich nehm mal meine hd helmcam mit...wer weiß ob man die aufnahmen nicht später als sport-comedy verhökern kann 

fitze bitte wie immer im presswurscht outfit


----------



## Pilatus (30. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, ich bin raus. grad aufgewacht und noch nicht so gesund wie gestern im "rausch" gehofft. 
Viel Spaß euch.
Aber der TRE kommt auch.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Dezember 2009)

leute es war super und sehr nett aber ich bin **** und fertig ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Dezember 2009)

Was war das denn heut, ich fühl mich wie 3 mal gegessen und min. 2 x ausgekotzt :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fands lässig....


----------



## Robsen (2. Januar 2010)

Was geht heut?

Tour?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Januar 2010)

Morgen ist besser! Gehrenberg oder so!!!


----------



## thirteen TRE (2. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei. Heute und/oder morgen. Egal wo.


----------



## Robsen (2. Januar 2010)

Also, morgen Radeln. Wetter soll ja sonnig und kalt werden. 

Zeitlich wäre bei mir Tour Radeln besser. Wann und wo und wer?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Januar 2010)

ich wär auch dabei...ich brauch kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (2. Januar 2010)

Sonnig und kalt war es heute auch. War um Kickach unterwegs, lag ziemlich viel Schnee.
Wo gehts morgen hin? Bin sicher dabei.


----------



## Robsen (3. Januar 2010)

Dann machen wir doch 13.00 start am Bike Studio.

Ich hoffe das ich mich noch bewegen kann. Jetzt gehts erst mal zum Family Frühstück.....Essen für nen guten zweck!

Bis später


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Januar 2010)

tour war super...ich hab allerdings tatsächlich nur das vorderrad gefilmt ...next time


----------



## Robsen (3. Januar 2010)

In dem fall hab ich umsonst alles gegeben und meine Arsc*backen angepannt. 

Witzig wars trotzdem.

Nächtes mal wirds was, auch mit der Sattelstütze


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Januar 2010)

i'm sorry...hab mich gleich mal an die fehlersuche gemacht...teste das morgen (helmcam) mal...dennoch war es sehr geil heut ...das mit der stütze sollte schnell gelöst sein


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Januar 2010)

Schade, ich musste arbeiten as usual!!!

Dienstag wieder en neuer Anlauf?


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Januar 2010)

jo...das wär deluxe...  die trails die robsen uns gezeigt hat waren supi...sehr lässig alles


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2010)

hätte jemand lust auf mittwoch abend damen eishockey (MLP-Cup)
Es spielen Schweiz vs. Deutschland. 

Die schweizer Mädels sind bei mir im Haus, bisher hab ich immer Freikarten bekommen.
Wäre doch mal ne Abwechslung. Spielbeginn ist um 20 Uhr!!!

Gebt mir einfach bis spätestens morgen Bescheid ob und wer kommen würde. Aber bitte nur zu 100% weil ich die Karten beim Teammanager bestellen muss!!!


----------



## Robsen (4. Januar 2010)

Ne du, Eishockey weniger. Bei den Mädels gibts weniger keilerei als bei den Männern. Denn nur rotes Eis ist das wahre eis  Aber danke fürs angebot

Aber morgen Tour Radeln. Es gibt da nämlich noch mehr Trails im Hirscheck 

Würde sagen wieder um 13.00 am Bike Studio. Nessenreben, Hirscheck, Kickach => gibt dann etwa 25km, 600hm, 2h fahrzeit....da kommt jeder ins schwitzen 

KEIN POST OHNE SMILEY


----------



## LakeRider (4. Januar 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ne du, Eishockey weniger. Bei den Mädels gibts weniger keilerei als bei den Männern. Denn nur rotes Eis ist das wahre eis  Aber danke fürs angebot
> 
> Aber morgen Tour Radeln. Es gibt da nämlich noch mehr Trails im Hirscheck
> 
> ...





Bin dabei.
Bin dabei muss nur mein geliehenes Hinterrad wieder flott machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (4. Januar 2010)

um nochmal das gespräch mit dem Demo rahmen von neulich beim radeln anzuschneiden.

So sieht er aus:







und müsste diese oder nächste woche ankommen


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Januar 2010)

neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin da seht ja auch noch monster energy drauf :0 drauf....hhha..habbenn...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaben den muss ich haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaben :>


----------



## LakeRider (4. Januar 2010)

ich bleib bei blk/wht


----------



## Robsen (4. Januar 2010)

Klar steht da Monster drauf. Erdinger Weißbier ist ja kein sponsor vom Specialized Monster Energie Team 

blk/wht ist auch schön.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Januar 2010)

werd hier mal nicht frech ;-)
welcher bikehersteller hat erdinger weissbier an der stelle stehen ? das wär doch was für unseren fitze...apropos...wo is der eigentlich ? lebt er noch ?oder hat ihn die geringelte grippe dahingerafft ?

loagan , das rad von rob is verdammt schick...nur wenn man monster energy addicted ist dann...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2010)

Fitze der glückliche ist im Schnee beim Boarden!!!


----------



## thirteen TRE (4. Januar 2010)

@Jochen: Bildbeweise für unser Gespräch am Sonntag:
WC Sieger von Bromont:


----------



## Robsen (5. Januar 2010)

Der gefällts wenn man ihr ind gesicht spritzt. so ists recht 

aber den riemen könnt man enger ziehen


----------



## LakeRider (5. Januar 2010)

Moin, also da das Wetter gut aussieht, bin ich um 13Uhr am Bike-Studio, mit dem Remedy und den dicken Klamotten am Start. Ich hoffe der Mietwagen hält bis nach Weingarten. Ist bei Mercedes eher die Ausnahme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hoff ich schaff es auch, aber die Russen machen mir Anreisetechnisch eher nen Strich durch die Rechnung!!!!
Angenommen ihr seit gegen 14 Uhr im Hirscheck unterwegs ist einer von euch tel. erreichbar???


----------



## Robsen (5. Januar 2010)

jepp. habs dabei. 

14.00 müsst passen bis jeder hochgeradelt/geschoben  hat


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Januar 2010)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> @Jochen: Bildbeweise für unser Gespräch am Sonntag:
> WC Sieger von Bromont:



hmm is aber eher die ausnahme...der erste is dieser kabush...das 2. sind die haxen von adam craig und das 3. ist die frau byberg...die fährt sicher net einfach...kommt auf die streckencharakteristik an...kabush hat bei starken regen gewonnen...da lässt sich sowas schon eher nachvollziehen...kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass sich das druchsetzt...naja...mit der lene würd ich trotzdem radeln gehen


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Januar 2010)

verdammt ich bin heut raus...schaltung geht beim comanchen gar nicht mehr...pedale bekomme ich auch net ab weil ich den 15er schlüssel verliehen hab...man sollte sich echt aufschreiben an wen man was verleiht...viel spaß jungs !


----------



## LakeRider (5. Januar 2010)

So ich mach mich langsam fertig und fahr los. Bis später!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar, jetzt warte ich seit 13 Uhr auf die russische Nationalmannschaft. Dabei hätte ich heut tierisch Bock auf Biken gehabt. 
Wer hat Lust morgen en bisschen den Gehrenberg zu rocken?
Wenn die Timescedule für morgen stimmt könnt ich so um 12:30 Uhr abhauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an...müsste halt noch das rad fit machen aber jetzt weiß ich ja was zu tun ist...is halt bisschen arbeit...würde dein angebot mit eishockey noch stehen ? mich würd das interessieren...die frauen spielen glaube ich etwas schöner als die haudruffs...
außerdem wär gehrenberg mit hd cam geilomat


----------



## Robsen (5. Januar 2010)

Gehrenberg klingt sehr sehr gut. Der gedanke ist mir heut auch schon durch den kopf gegangen.

Schade das nicht fahren konntest Schdinggi. Und alle anderen haben mal richtig was verpasst. Ich glaub TRE ist noch nie sowas steiles gefahren.

Fab: kauf dir en Einrad. da gibts weniger zum einstellen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Januar 2010)

ja ich könnt kotzen, sitz immer noch im Geschäft :kotz:
deshalb ist Gehrenberg morgen pflichtprogramm!!!!!

Und mal schauen, Kamera könnt ich ja auch noch einpacken!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Januar 2010)

hat es TRE wenigstens ordentlich aufs maul gelegt den alten 4x erpel ? wo gibt es denn hier was was auch den begriff seil verdient hat ?

einrad...naja ich sollte meine kübel einfach mehr wartung schenken :>


----------



## Robsen (5. Januar 2010)

Steil? Mitfahren, Runterfahren, Wissen 

Gemault hats ihn nicht richtig. War dennoch fies mit Rocket und Ralph das gelände zu fahren. Und auch noch OHNE Helm


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Januar 2010)

Fabian erzähl mal: Gibts diesen Winter nochmals so en SnowDownhillDingsBums wo du mit anderen am Start sein wirst? Hätte auch Lust auf so etwas???

Wie siehts jetzt morgen aus? @DMO;@Jochen_DC;@Robsen;@LakeRider;@T.-TRE und und und


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Januar 2010)

ja es gibt noch paar snow dh rennen...teils weiterweg....eines müsste hier gleich ums eck sein...warte aber noch auf anwort vom bikeshop...das wär cool zum einsteigen...saas fee ist so ziemlich das derbste...eher was zum abgewöhnen ;-)...


----------



## Robsen (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns jetzt noch nicht sagen.

Meld mich morgen nochmal. Bock hab ich aber ziemlich. DH SHREDDEN


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wird's nix, mich hat en Virus heimgesucht! Steh hinter der Rezeption und geh im 10 min takt Richtung Keramik! Dem der biken geht wünsch ich viel Vergnügen!!!


----------



## Robsen (6. Januar 2010)

Shice im wahrstenn sinne  Gute Besserung und viel spass noch beim schüssel sprenkeln.

Wie siehts heut aus? Temperatur und schneefall liegen im akzeptablen bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (6. Januar 2010)

Servus 
@ Jochen...ist denn das Video vom 30.12 schon fertig?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Januar 2010)

leider noch nicht...ich hab noch so meine probs mit dem konvertieren der dateien...dachte ich kann das direkt ins schnittprogi reinhauen aber von wegen  ich arbeite dran ;-)

tobi Dir gute besserung...


----------



## thirteen TRE (6. Januar 2010)

Was geht jetzt heute? Wäre dabei.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Januar 2010)

ich erreich den robsen net...der herr vorberger is auch ganz hot auf gehrenberg :>


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Januar 2010)

here is the video from 30.12.09

[ame]http://vimeo.com/8590569[/ame]


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Januar 2010)

Also die Quali von dem kleinen Ding ist ja mal echt nicht schlecht! Sag mal Fabian, ist das Originalmaterial noch besser? Weil wird ja wahrscheinlich bei Vimeo runtergerechnet, oder nicht?
Fragen über Fragen?
Weil die Überlegung wäre ja, was man alles damit machen könnte wenn noch ein 2ter (Ich) die gleiche Cam hätte!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Januar 2010)

es ist tausendmal besser...einfach der hammer...hab das schon nach dem schneiden extrem runterrechnen müssen...vimeo auch nochmal...ich versuch mal ne original datei bei rapidshare upzuloaden...dann sieht man wie es wirklich aussieht


----------



## Robsen (8. Januar 2010)

Ist die Cam eigentlich wasserdicht oder nur spritzwasserdicht? sag mal was in deinem Manual steht. Ich brauch sowas noch fürn Urlaub um Haie zu filmen wenn ich sie jage


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Januar 2010)

bis 60 meter tiefe kannst die haie verfolgen...danach implodiert die cam...aber 60 meter sollten fürs erste genügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (8. Januar 2010)

GEIL!!!!! Sowas brauch ich. wo hast die her? preis? oder wars en Import aus USA?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Januar 2010)

nene schon tschörmanie...

www.xsportfilms.com  ...liefern innerhalb 2 tage...preis der hd cam liegt bei 349 öre...plus eine speicherkarte größe deiner wahl...ich hab ne 32 gb allerdings meine ich hätten es auch 16 gb getan.

lad gerade auf rapidshare mal ein originalfile hoch...der unterschied is schon derb


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Januar 2010)

@robsen: auch die Aufnahmen auf der GoPro HomePage sind empfehlenswert!!! Wart mal noch mit der Bestellung evtl geht was bei Sammelbestellungen!!!!

@Jochen_DC: Hast mal Aufnahmen gesehen z.B. auf MPORA, wo die Kamera an der Brust festgemacht wurde??? Sind zum Teil echt fette Aufnahmen, evtl kann ich dir später en Video auf em Iphone davon zeigen!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Januar 2010)

da fällt mir ein...frag doch Basti...als ich letztens mit ihm telefonierte meine er dass er das ding auch bestellen kann...preis verrat ich dir nachher...daswär doch DIE Lösung


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Januar 2010)

so hier das originalfile...achtung der dl geht nur 10mal...sputet euch wenn es euch interessiert 

http://rapidshare.com/files/332286279/030110-3.MP4.html


----------



## TobyR (8. Januar 2010)

Cooles Video! Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Januar 2010)

Also Robsen, das Spiel gestern kam auch gut ohne Blut aus! War spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde, klar wenns im Suddendeath entschieden wird ja so oder so!!!
Eigentlich wollt ich heut abend wieder, aber des klappt net 

Wie sieht es denn Bike technisch am Wochenende aus? Schaut ja so aus als kommt Daisy nicht zu uns!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Januar 2010)

Altaaaaaaaaa, dass is ja enttäuschend was da auf Vimeo zu sehen ist wenn man die Originale kennt. Muss heut mal noch ne Email schreiben und was bestellen, Robsen du auch?
@Jochen_DC: DANKE für den Rapidshare-Link, hat sich gelohnt!!!
Und um mal nochmals unsere Idee bzw Gespräch von gestern auf zu nehmen, ich hab da mal was gefunden, evtl kennst es ja schon!!!

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1009096/mtb-freeride-tv-mario-lenzen-finale-ligure-part-1


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2010)

ja original is die quali ja wohl der burner, gelle ?

das eishockey spiel gestern war auch der hammer...ein sportlicher krimi vom feinsten...war einfach top !

das filmchen von lenzen kannte ich noch nicht...aber das macht mal bock drauf...lass uns nen plan machen  that's the place to beeee :>

ich werd mal später den schnee testen...leider gibt es hier ja keine gescheiten hänge...ma kuckn  hättet ihr morgen zeit zum snowbiken ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Januar 2010)

ich war grad mal mit em hund.
eigentlich ist der schnee schön trocken der untergrund auch, aber ab und an ist es kpl glatt und vereist!


----------



## daschwob (9. Januar 2010)

also wir waren letztes jahr im mai in finale,
da hatten wir n wetter, wie man auf dem photo sehen kann.
Allerdings waren wir mit finale freeride unterwegs, d.h. 
wir waren nur auf den trail im hinterland unterwegs.
Die Trail mit Meerblick ham wir garnet gemacht,
ich denke, da muss man dann auf eigene Faust losziehen.
Aber goil wars allemal.
und neeee, das auf dem bild is nich der gehrenberg, das
is in Finale


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2010)

dachte schon das is aus 'the fog-nebel des grauens' ;-)...sieht ja nicht wirklich einladend aus...wie sind so die trails von ihrer art ?


----------



## daschwob (9. Januar 2010)

...hehe, zu dem wetter muss man sagen, dass das foto
vom letzten tag war, da wars schon ganz schön neblig und
nasskalt. die anderen tage waren da schon besser, auf den
fotos siehste die aussicht von unserer unterkunft aus, 
so war das wetter die meiste zeit. wobei ich sagen muss,
dass ich da auch nicht im hochsommer biken wollen würde,
wäre bestimmt dann viel zu heiss.
Die Trails sind so gut, dass wir dieses Jahr auf jeden fall 
wieder runterfahren, haben so an das Pfingstwochenende 
gedacht.
Ganz so "flowig" wie die trails, die der Lenzen da runterfährt
waren unsere nicht, waren schon teilweise auch knackige 
dh passagen drin, relativ felsig, manche auch ziemlich steil.
Aber im grossen und ganzen sind die Trails sehr vielseitig und
abwechslungsreich. Der eine Trail besteht fast nur aus Anliegern
und kleinen Sprüngen, schön zum absurfen, der andere hat
viele Spitzkehren, der nächste ist reiner downhill. Für jeden was dabei!
Top Revier für Freerider und Downhiller, aber dieses Jahr werd ich
auch mein AM mitnehmen und die Trails vom Lenzen suchen
Wann würdet ihr denn runter wollen??


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2010)

wir haben Anfang Februar geplant...so langsam glaube ich dass das zu früh ist :>

Hast noch mehr Bildaz ? Sieht echt gut aus...undgottseidank sind die Trails nicht alle so wie der Lenzentrail...darf ruhig auch mal technisch sein  Wir wollen mit BigBikes runter ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ne Klimatabelle für Ligurien.
http://www.blumenriviera.de/Italien/Ligurien/Reisefuehrer_Ligurien/Wetter/

und noch en zusatz:
hier ein recht interessanter Thread!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213577&highlight=finale+ligure&page=43


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2010)

is ja doch frisch...also madsä will schon am 30.1 für ne woche los...wie schaut es aus ? allerdings sind die sich noch net schlüssig ob san remo oder finale...

achja...dies wird mein neuer 4x rahmen...hab ihn nächste woche...identiti dauert mir zu lang...will mit tre schon rechtzeitig anfangen startgatter zu trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Januar 2010)

ui hoppla, gewicht ist schonmal sehr aussagekräftig!!!

So wie sieht´s heut in Sachen Gravity aus. Gehrenberg oder so? Ich hab kein Bock auf ne Tour. Und bei Gravity wäre sogar der vormals als Vorberger bekannte Forumsteilnehmer mit von der Partie!

Außerdem braucht Robsen heut bestimmt ne ordentliche Packung Frischluft!!!!!!


----------



## TobyR (10. Januar 2010)

Grüss Euch
mal ne blöde Frage, mit was schu ich mir denn ein MP4 File an?

Und zu Finale, war ich 2009 2 mal für je ne Woche. Kann ich Euch nur empfehlen...superlässig da! 
Grüssle


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Januar 2010)

also auf meinem mac laufen die im Quicktime ohne Probleme!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2010)

ich kann nur vlc für pc empfehlen 

gehrenberg hört sich gut an


----------



## Robsen (10. Januar 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht Robsen heut bestimmt ne ordentliche Packung Frischluft!!!!!!



Hilft auch nicht mehr. Habs vorhin versucht....ohne erfolg. Jetzt mach ich´s Pilatus-like: Konter Bier  Aber Radeln wäre Tierquälerei!


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2010)

wir haben heut den pfänder gerockt...diesmal passen auch die helmcamaufnahmen...tja übung macht den (kamera)meister


----------



## X-Fire (10. Januar 2010)

Kann man die Cam mit den mitgelieferten Bändern richtig am Helm befestigen oder muss man auch noch etwas hinschrauben?


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Januar 2010)

ne wird nix geschraubt , alles gezippt oder gesteckt...


----------



## Pilatus (11. Januar 2010)

Sodale, Back in the game!

Mein Laptop ist in die Fritten gegangen. Also bin ich nur noch sporadisch erreichbar.

Dann meine erste Handlung:
Jochen: Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.
Robsen: Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Während ihr radeln wart, war ich boarden. Und es war mal wieder richtig geil in Meyerhofen im Zillertal. 
Endlich mal wieder Pistensau gespielt. Schön 2 Tage mit dem Raceboard rumgedonnert. Dann 2 Tage Powdern mit der Schaltafel und dann noch einen Tag Schaltafel auf der Piste. War sehr witzig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (11. Januar 2010)

Dankschee.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Januar 2010)

merciiiiiii

hier noch was vom sonntag...die perspektive finde ich echt mit am besten

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8681078"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. Januar 2010)

Sehr cooles Filmchen und 1A Perspektive!!!


----------



## X-Fire (12. Januar 2010)

schönes video. was ist denn das für ne musik?


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Januar 2010)

30 seconds to mars...Lied 1 ist 'This is war', das zweite heißt 'Closer to the edge'


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage an den Robsen:
Wieviel wird beim Belagschleifen an Material abgenommen? Hab mein Brett im Urlaub beim Schleifen gehabt und hab mir etwas mehr "Kratzerverschwinden" erhofft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2010)

Nicht viel. wenns jemand richtig macht sind es etwa 2-3 zehntel mm. mehr nicht. die kratzer bekommst nur raus wenn sie auffüllst mit P-Tex Sticks ausm SkiShop. 

Anzünden, drauftropfen lassen und dann mit einem Metal-Scraper abziehen. allerdings sollt das brett erst dann zum schleifen.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

Doch so wenig. hatte mehr richtung 0,5mm gedacht. Dann wäre nämlich der größte Teil an Kratzern weggewesen.
Danke.

Ansonsten seid ihr alle doof!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2010)

nicht doofer wie du es seit je her bist!


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2010)

ACHTUNG!!!

Ich komm dann jetzt auch mal mit an Nieratzpark und/oder Nessenreben






Aufbau ist wohlgemerkt aus Alten Teilen. Ich muss erst mal damit fahren lernen bevor das Rad gepimpt wird. Ist aber jetzt schon bei angenehmen 13,8kg


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2010)

das wurde aber auch zeit! bei dem wetter schreits ja quasi nach niratz. Dieses Wochenende ihr lieben Leute?


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2010)

Könnt durchaus sein. Will das ding mal fahren. Aber wenn ich grad rausschau und den schnee seh......isch wes ed nüsch


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

Endlich auch mal ein richtiges Fahrrad.
Also ich find 13,8 eigentlich schwer 

Und dieses Woe geht nicht, bin in Innsbruck beim feiern und dann boarden


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2010)

Halts Maul! die Pedale selber wiegen 800g. Somit ist es ein Sub 13 Rad


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

ich sag ja auch gar nix.
Mir gefällt die Sattelgegend und die Vorbaugegend irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2010)

Mir auch nicht.

Bei der blöden Sattelstütze lässt sich der Sattel nicht weiter nach hinten kippen wie ich das wollt. 

Nix gegen diesen Vorbau. Ein wunderschöner Bontrager mit viel Wut aus einem Stück Stahl von einem Betrunken Schmied gefertigt. Und wiegt gefühlte 2KG. 

Die beiden sachen werden dann noch geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

dreh die Sattelstütze um, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Januar 2010)

we niratz wär gar net schlecht...wenn ich mich mit dem aufbau beeile steht bis dahin mein neuer race 4xer ...ein Sub 11 Radl hoffe ich


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

mit V-Brake oder endlich mal wieder eine Scheibe?


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Januar 2010)

natürlich scheibe ... v brake war ne notlösung weils mir bei meinem basilika crash die aufnahme hinen verbogen hat


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2010)

und gibts denn ausser bilder mit gewichtsangaben auch schon aussagekräftigere aufnahmen???


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Januar 2010)

nope...der rahmen is noch auf dem weg zu mir ;-) denke morgen kommt er an


----------



## Pilatus (14. Januar 2010)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Irgendwo war ja zu lesen, daß er recht kurz ist.


----------



## daschwob (14. Januar 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wir haben Anfang Februar geplant...so langsam glaube ich dass das zu früh ist :>
> 
> Hast noch mehr Bildaz ? Sieht echt gut aus...undgottseidank sind die Trails nicht alle so wie der Lenzentrail...darf ruhig auch mal technisch sein  Wir wollen mit BigBikes runter ;-)



....sorry für die späte Antwort
Bilder hab ich noch, allerdings nix spektakuläres.
Ich schätze mal, dass februar a bissle zu früh sein
wird. So wie ich das gelesen hab, ham die da auch grad
Schnee. Für ne schön (und vor allem warm) Wetter Garantie
würde ich net vor April da runter.
Wollt Ihr mit nem guide los oder auf eigene Faust?

griasle daniel


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Januar 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt.
> Irgendwo war ja zu lesen, daß er recht kurz ist.



damn das scheiß paket is grad in tialien...**** gls...naja...

der rahmen is zumindest länger als mein pitbull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (15. Januar 2010)

Hab grad mal die Anfahrt von BC nach Wangen/Nieratz gecheckt. Ist ein mords gerödel aber machbar.

Morgen also evtl ein bissl Rollern unter der Brücke?


----------



## LakeRider (15. Januar 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Hab grad mal die Anfahrt von BC nach Wangen/Nieratz gecheckt. Ist ein mords gerödel aber machbar.
> 
> Morgen also evtl ein bissl Rollern unter der Brücke?



No, morgen ist Narrenbaumstellen in Taldorf um 14Uhr dann Nachtumzug in Weissenau und dann Ball in Ailingen. Ich bin in dem Fall raus dafür aber morgen zu haha


----------



## VorBerger (15. Januar 2010)

Morgen Mittag matschen am Pfänder. 
Wer lustig ist melden

beste grüße Janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Januar 2010)

ich ich ich


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Januar 2010)

ich evtl auch, wann???


----------



## Robsen (16. Januar 2010)

Ich nicht. Bei mir ist alles anders als gedacht. 

Euch viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ja auch wieder die Hölle los...


----------



## dmo (18. Januar 2010)

Bin wegen Erkältungsgedöns seit der "-10 Grad Gehrenberg Action" mit LakeRider nicht mehr beim fahren gewesen. Wird langsam Zeit wieder ´ne Runde biken zu gehen. 

@Robsen 
wann startest du wieder mit der Night-Endurotour durch ?


----------



## Robsen (18. Januar 2010)

Moin,

eigentlich ist 18,45 start angedacht. aber hast recht, wird zeit zum fahren. hoffe das der schnee morgen abend weg ist.

aloha


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Januar 2010)

das kannst fast annehmen...und dann wird es ne matschpartie vom feinsten 
die schöne weiße pracht...irgendwie hat ich mich schon gewöhnt dran ;-)


----------



## dmo (19. Januar 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eigentlich ist 18,45 start angedacht. aber hast recht, wird zeit zum fahren. hoffe das der schnee morgen abend weg ist.
> 
> aloha



Von der Zeit her wär´s bei mir schon gegangen, aber hab´s leider eh total verplant. Hab mein Auto `nem Kollegen ausgeliehen. Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und hoffe dann nächste Woche wieder dabei sein zu können.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Januar 2010)

Heut kam doch glatt der Postman rein und hatte etwas für mich dabei, yeah ha!!!


----------



## Robsen (19. Januar 2010)

BOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT THE PIC!!!!!!!!


Saugeil. Ich glaub du bekommst deine Feder nur im tausch gegen den Video


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Januar 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Heut kam doch glatt der Postman rein und hatte etwas für mich dabei, yeah ha!!!



hey ich dachte das teil is ausverkauft ?...woah wie geiiiiiiiiiiiiil...das ding muss der hammer sein....he crashed harder then the us economy 

apropos post...nachdem mein rahmen von england nach deutshcland über italien wieder nach england ging wart ich immer noch auf das teil....meine herren...gls...geringer liefer service


----------



## Robsen (20. Januar 2010)

@dmo: hast was verpasst gestern. War ziemlich tricky zu fahren bei dem ganzen Eis und schnee.  Vorallem das Eis ist mir dann noch zum verhängniss geworden. 
Muss sagen das dunkle strassen im winter gefährlich sind ohne das sie gefährlich aussehen. Ziehts mir doch gestern das Vorderrad gefolgt vom Hinterrad und dem rest vom Rad und Bub sowas von schnell weg. HOSSA!!! 

Aber check das nächste woche mitkommst. Hab da was neues entdeckt. KniePads kannst jetzt schon einpacken


----------



## LakeRider (20. Januar 2010)

oh du Hollandradfahrer, kaum liegt a bissl Eis & Schnee scho scheißt Mann sich in die Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Januar 2010)




----------



## dmo (20. Januar 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> hast was verpasst gestern.


Mist, das hab ich mir fast gedacht 



Robsen schrieb:


> Aber check das nächste woche mitkommst. Hab da was neues entdeckt. KniePads kannst jetzt schon einpacken


Ja ok, werd schauen, dass es dann Dienstag wieder klappt.  Die Kneepads hab ich (genau wegen sowas) eh immer dran. 

Muss eh schauen, dass ich auf´s Rad komm, bevor die Macht der Faulheit wieder die Oberhand gewinnt.


----------



## FFM (20. Januar 2010)

Da dies meine erste Saison mit Schnee & Eis ist, muss ich sagen, dass ich ganz gut zurecht komme. Ich mache zwar öfters mit dem Waldboden bekanntschaft, but anyway...

Der Frühling kommt ja bald...


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Januar 2010)

so mein 4X Rad is fertich...Jakob wann beginnen wir mit dem Startgattertraining ? Ich will dieses Jahr was reissen =


----------



## Robsen (23. Januar 2010)

Bilder?


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Januar 2010)

mach nachher noch ein gutes...fertiger aufbau wiegt erfreuliche 10,8 kg. mit megaschweren pedalen...die werden nä. woche durch candy sl's ersetzt...dann 10,6 kg  freu...das ding geht los wie schmitts katze


----------



## LakeRider (23. Januar 2010)

Schick, schick, schick....

vergiss aber die Kette nicht!!! Sonst geht da nicht viel los


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Januar 2010)

natürlisch  gewogen wurde es komplett 

hier die (fast) final version


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Januar 2010)

Schönes Teil, Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (24. Januar 2010)

hallöle,

geht von euch einer im Juli nach Saalbach zum Downhill-Marathon (siehe mtb-news)...?????


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin zumindest am überlegen ob ich mitfahren soll! Wer noch?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Januar 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



Eieieiei!
Da hat aber jemand geklotzt! Sehr schick, gefällt.
Aber die Reifen sind nicht dein Ernst, oder?
ist das eine Reba oder deine verbogene Revelation?


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Januar 2010)

@pilatus hey wo is mein kalender...diesen tag muss ich rot anstreichen...ein lob aus Deinem mund ? 
is natürlich ne reba 

was habt ihr alle mit den reifen ? nessenreben werd ich den larsen vorne fahren aber maxxis cup sollt der furious fred reichen


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2010)

wie schauts aus: 
Am Sonntag Nachmittag Ski-/Snowboard fahren?


----------



## Pilatus (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich fands heut witzig am Hochjoch.
Aber 35,5â¬ fÃ¼r eine Halbtageskarte! was ist bei denen los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Januar 2010)

wow.... geh das nächste mal doch Gargellen hoch und hol die Karte davor beim Sport Schmidt in FN. Lohnt sich!!!
ach so, an jedem anderen Wochenende wäre ich mit, nur ist mein Mutter dieses Wochenende nicht hier gewesen!


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2010)

kann Gargellen was?
Aso, im Übrigen: White Style in Leogang war sehr cool!


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2010)

konnte mich gestern nicht zurückhalten und hab mir ein neues Spielzeug geleistet  







Jetzt muss es nur noch die richtigen Bedingungen haben. Heute war nämlich Powdern angesagt. Und so wie das aussieht, wird das noch eine Weile so weitergehen...

Was geht bei euch eigentlich so?


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Februar 2010)

alter wintersportler...

das ging bei mir letzte woche


----------



## dmo (10. Februar 2010)

da wird man leicht neidisch ;-) 

Sieht ja echt toll aus. Würd mich auch interessieren, daher quetsch ich dich gleich mal aus ;-) Kann man  in Finale Ligure das ganze Jahre mit dem Shuttle hochfahren ? Wenn du nochmal hingehen würdest und nur ein Bike mitnehmen könntest, würdest du dann eher ein DH-Bike oder ein Enduro/All Mountain-Bike mitnehmen ? Wie sind die Temperaturen im Moment dort - ist es um diese Jahreszeit einigermassen angenehm dort ? Danke für die ganzen Infos !


----------



## TobyR (10. Februar 2010)

Das ist Varigotti  Ein Nebenort von Finale Ligure


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Februar 2010)

dmo schrieb:


> da wird man leicht neidisch ;-)
> 
> Sieht ja echt toll aus. Würd mich auch interessieren, daher quetsch ich dich gleich mal aus ;-) Kann man  in Finale Ligure das ganze Jahre mit dem Shuttle hochfahren ? Wenn du nochmal hingehen würdest und nur ein Bike mitnehmen könntest, würdest du dann eher ein DH-Bike oder ein Enduro/All Mountain-Bike mitnehmen ? Wie sind die Temperaturen im Moment dort - ist es um diese Jahreszeit einigermassen angenehm dort ? Danke für die ganzen Infos !



Hi,

sodele zu deinen Questions 

- ja das ganze jahr...minimum müssen halt 6 leute zum shutteln sein

- dh oder enduro...gute frage... ich würde zum dh tendieren...obwohl die trails jetzt nicht sooo technisch sind.

- Temperaturen sind bombe...hatten zw. 10-15 grad am tag...4 tage sonnen schein einer bedeckt und einer verregnet...dann kannst dich immernoch vollspachteln in den günstigen ristorantes 

ich kann FL nur empfehlen...möchte dieses Jahr nochmal runter 

one day waren wir noch in San Remo...technischer und durch die Höhe etwas kühler:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich halt folgendes fest:

Der Waldi will nochmal, der DMO hat Interesse, ich wäre schon dabei gewesen hätte ich Zeit gehabt und den ein oder anderen hier aus em Forum könnte man dafür bestimmt auch noch gewinnen.

Wollen wir uns alle zusammen nicht mal was überlegen, Termin etc und so en Italy Road Trip mit in die Jahresplanung aufnehmen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Februar 2010)

Voll dafür )))


----------



## dmo (11. Februar 2010)

Jochen_DC - Danke noch für die Infos. Scheint sich gelohnt zu haben 

Bei mir ist leider nicht genau abzusehen, wann ich mal wieder ein paar Tage am Stück alleine Urlaub machen kann. Da ich Samstags so gut wie nie freinehmen kann, hab ich mir für dieses Jahr halt eher Tagestouren vorgenommen. Würd aber schon gern mal nach Finale Ligure runter gehn. Petra hat sich ja für dieses Jahr auch einen Freerider mit Ausrüstung angeschafft, hat aber halt bisher noch fast keine Erfahrung mit Big Bikes und schwereren Strecken. Wir suchen daher halt auch was, wo wir (ohne für andere Bremsklotz zu sein), ganz relaxt biken können und das ganze mit gemeinsamen Urlaub verbinden können. Wenn wir nur 3 Tage oder so gemeinsam frei bekommen können, dann muss aber auch Gardasee ausreichen. 

So Tagestourmässig wäre es für mich eher möglich mit Leuten aus dem Forum nach Flims oder in einen der näheren Bikeparks zu fahren. 

PS: Hier noch ein Bild vom Montag in Kikach - Der Sprung war eigentlich eher was für´s Snowboard, aber ich hatte einfach voll Bock zu fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. Februar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich auch irgendjemanden, der dieses Wochenende auf den Pisten unterwegs ist?
Bin ab heute abend in Rav und würde gerne Samstag und/oder Sonntag mein Brett einweihen. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2010)

ich kann immernoch net boarden...auch net schi fohrn...sollt ich echt mal lernen 

hier noch bewegte bilder aus finale ligure et san remo falls es interessiert

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/9386546"]Finale Ligure 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## FFM (12. Februar 2010)

Servus Zusammen,

für Finale bin ich zu haben. Bei mir ist z. zt. eher Ski fahren angesagt. Gehe lieber unter der Woche. Da hat man seine Ruhe...


----------



## dmo (12. Februar 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> falls es interessiert


 ja, tut´s auf jeden Fall. Coole Strecke ! thx für´s Video


----------



## Pilatus (13. Februar 2010)

ihr seid alle doof!


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2010)

Mich findet man dann heute in Mellau.
rot, schnell, tief -> das bin ich


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Februar 2010)

mich findet man, ja wer hätte es gedacht... richtig, auf der arbeit :kotz:


----------



## FFM (14. Februar 2010)

Mich aufm Sofa...


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2010)

wie wäre es denn mit einer Runde Schinderhannes oder Linse, heute abend noch.
Ja ist etwas spontan, aber wir sind ja keine Mädels...

Ich starte gleich mal eine Telefonkette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (17. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen, weiß jemand ob dem Guido Tschugg sei' Strecke in Nieratz grad befahrbar ist? Oder liegt alles voll Schnee?

dankschön!

Susanne


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Februar 2010)

Bis auf eine Linie sind da grdstzl. immer alle fahrbar! Unter Brücken fällt meist kein Schnee.

Bitteschön


----------



## das waldhuhn (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab bloß deshalb gefragt weils neulich überall derartige Schneewehen gegeben hat, und ich könnt mir gut vorstellen dass es auch unter der Brücke gut durchgeblasen hat. 
Aber danke jedenfalls. Ich werds ja sehen wenn ich nichtmal das Sträßle hinterkomm...  =)


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2010)

ist dort eher unwahrscheinlich da der wind keinerlei strömungszone dort hat. auf der einen seite is der wald auf der anderen der steile hügel mit der straße  mit welchem radl fährst denn da ?


----------



## das waldhuhn (17. Februar 2010)

Ja der Herr Jochen_DC! Welch Freude! 
Fahrzeuge: Mit meinem alten Ghost Miss Hardtail (eh schon halb im Eimer) oder dem UMF Hardy von meinem Sohn. Wahrscheinlich abwechselnd. 
Ich kenn den Platz, kann schon sein dass es frei geblieben ist. Mal schauen!

Salü miteinand!


----------



## dmo (17. Februar 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> ... ob dem Guido Tschugg sei' Strecke in Nieratz grad befahrbar ist? Oder liegt alles voll Schnee?


 Ich war vor einer Woche oben um mir das auch mal anzuschauen. Die zwei mittleren Lines sind frei gewesen. Die vorderen Dirtjumps (die mit den Tables) waren trotz Schnee gut fahrbar, wogegen die fetten, hinteren völlig unfahrbar waren. (viel dickere Schneeschicht).

Leider habe ich weder das passende Bike noch die nötige Übung für diese Art von Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2010)

@huhn griaß di ;-)...ich hab mir niratz nur nicht mit meta oder sanction vorstellen wollen ))

so leut hier mal was mit mehr elan geschnittenes video...dafür fahren die zwei auch 'halbwegs' engagiert...viel spaß...geht auch in HD . Dazu halt draufklicken und 'in HD' auswählen aber das wiss Ihra ja ALLE


----------



## daschwob (18. Februar 2010)

heyho,
an die ravenschburger und weingärtner,

wer von Euch hat evtl. ne bikewaage und wäre mal
so nett, mein radl zu wiegen? (Oder am besten gleich alle
wennma schomal dabei sind)
Mich würds nämlich echt mal interessieren, was
des dingens gerade wiegt

greetz, der daniel


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2010)

ich wieg es beim örtlichen radhändler  die waage stimmt hundert pro und ich hab nur ne küchenwaage...mein ht war witzig...ich sag noch dem mechanic ich hab 10,8 ausgerechnet...er so nie im leben, meist was man ausrechnet is weit daneben er tippt auf 11,5

waage zeigte 10,8 an


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Februar 2010)

sehr schöner Film!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2010)

thx...es kommt noch mehr  part 2 heut abend  find ihn fast nen tick besser


----------



## LakeRider (18. Februar 2010)

jep schicker Film. Ich brauch glaub auch noch so ne Cam für mein Sommerurlaub in Whistler BC. Greetz


----------



## TobyR (19. Februar 2010)

Nettes Filmchen  Cool


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Februar 2010)

so hier Part 2...


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich muss euch um nen Gefallen bitten. Wie Ihr bereits gesehen habt haben wir in Finale bisschen gefilmt und haben daraus ein Filchen gemacht. Jetzt wärs echt lässig wenn wir Video der Woche werden würden.

Klickt doch bitte die Links an und schaut euch unsere Werke an  GANZ WICHTIG : Bitte klickt unter dem Film rechts den Satz 'Dieses Video gefällt mir' an. Ihr könnt für jedes Video einmal stimmen.

Vielen vielen Dank

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4750

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4776

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4794

Gruß Fab


----------



## TobyR (21. Februar 2010)

Na da wollen wir mal nicht so sein 
3 x Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (22. Februar 2010)

GRATULATIONE Jochen,

Dein Vid. is Video der Woche

p.s. war gestern in ki***ch, ging no garnix ausser schieben


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Februar 2010)

Yeah danke an alle Unterstützer  Das is really cool 

Is Ki***ch so matschig oder wie ? Aber es geht ja aufwärts wie man sieht  Spring is coming


----------



## LakeRider (22. Februar 2010)

Ihr solltet mal hier nach Berlin kommen! Die Jungs hier, sind so fertig, die fahren mit dem BigBike durch flache Fussgängerzohne wie spannend


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Februar 2010)

Dafür haben sie schon mal was von Rechtschreibung gehört, Du Experte.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Februar 2010)

Juhu, endlich wird wieder gepöbelt! Danke Basti ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (24. Februar 2010)

hier muss sich grundlegend was ändern!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Februar 2010)

so derletzte Teil von Finale

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4870

bitte nochmal gefällt mir klicken  thx


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Februar 2010)

Super Video, nur ich finds zum heulen, weshalb ist ja bekannt.

Hoffentlich komm ich diese Saison öfter auf en Bock als letzte!!!!!


----------



## FFM (27. Februar 2010)

Kann ich hier die Pistenverhältnisse für unseren Hometrail erfragen?

Auf bergfex finde ich nichts;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Februar 2010)

Ich geh heut mal ein wenig einrollen auf der strasse. Hab zu trainingszwecken ja mein Söhnchen im Anhänger sitzen


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. März 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Ich geh heut mal ein wenig einrollen auf der strasse. Hab zu trainingszwecken ja mein Söhnchen im Anhänger sitzen



Hey ich wünsch Dir und Basti nen super Trip nach SoCal...dort viiiiiiiiiiiiiel Spaß und besuch mir ja das Yardhouse 

Bitte Bilder posten


----------



## demo14 (1. März 2010)

hi funs wie sieht in und um ravensburg für mtb normalo aus , gibts dort gute traisls.
 bin als bald in ravensburg zu gast für e paar tag


----------



## Pilatus (2. März 2010)

Hier ist ja auch nix los...

grad nuer Aufkleber für das Snowboard bekommen. 
Diejenigen unter euch, die schon mal in PDS/Haute Savoie waren, kennen es vielleicht:


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2010)

ja davon hast was in pds gefasselt...ich habs aber scho wieder vergessen...klär uns auf


----------



## LakeRider (2. März 2010)

demo14 schrieb:


> hi funs wie sieht in und um ravensburg für mtb normalo aus , gibts dort gute traisls.
> bin als bald in ravensburg zu gast für e paar tag



Also im Hirschgehege/Lauratal oberhalb (ost-nordost) von Ravensburg, Im Wald hinter Schmalegg sowie im Altdorferwald der sich von Mochenwangen bis Waldburg erstreckt lässt sich prima biken.
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alien3 (2. März 2010)

Hey, hat jemand eine Ahnung von Bremsen und kann mir sagen ob die Atomlab Pimp Bremse gut ist oder ob ich mir lieber ne andere raussuchen soll?
Hier mal noch der link zur Bremse.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31116

Max


----------



## Jobo21 (2. März 2010)

Servus,

wie schauts denn im Moment im Altdorfer Wald aus?
Ist der fahrbar? Vor ner Woche waren da noch teilweise derb vereist.


Gruss Franky


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2010)

Alien3 schrieb:


> Hey, hat jemand eine Ahnung von Bremsen und kann mir sagen ob die Atomlab Pimp Bremse gut ist oder ob ich mir lieber ne andere raussuchen soll?
> Hier mal noch der link zur Bremse.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31116
> ...



im selben shop werden gerade avid juicy's rausgeballert...nimm da eine...entweder die 3 5 oder 7...


----------



## Pilatus (2. März 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ja davon hast was in pds gefasselt...ich habs aber scho wieder vergessen...klär uns auf



Das ist in der Gegend DAS Gericht. Kartoffelscheiben, Speck Zwiebeln, craime fraiche in eine Auflaufform unf mit einem seeehhhr würzigen Käse überbacken. 




Ist wie wenn man in Oberschwaben sagen würde: In Maultaschen we trust 



Was ist eigentlich plötzlich hier los? wo kommen die ganzen Leute her? trinkt ihr Bier?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2010)

ahhhh stimmt das hast glaube ich in dem laden gefuttert bei dem ich mir die escargots gab und die bedienung so hot war 
verdammt ich bekomm hunger...

und fitze...versuch nicht andere mit deinem bierwahn ins elend zu stürzen...du reichst schon


----------



## Alien3 (2. März 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> im selben shop werden gerade avid juicy's rausgeballert...nimm da eine...entweder die 3 5 oder 7...



danke, aber würd die juicy 7 von 2007 auch reichen weil von dem 2009er modell gibts momentan nur ne vorderbremse und ich brauch ne hinter bremse.
Weist doch noch ich bin der vom Samstag auf em skaterplatz, mit em P2.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2010)

jepp das hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass du das bist ...das 07er modell is ok...hab ich als vorderradbremse an meinem dh bike...top teil !


----------



## Pilatus (2. März 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ja davon hast was in pds gefasselt...ich habs aber scho wieder vergessen...klär uns auf



Das ist in der Gegend DAS Gericht. Kartoffelscheiben, Speck Zwiebeln, craime fraiche in eine Auflaufform unf mit einem seeehhhr würzigen Käse überbacken. 




Ist wie wenn man in Oberschwaben sagen würde: In Maultaschen we trust 



Was ist eigentlich plötzlich hier los? wo kommen die ganzen Leute her? trinkt ihr Bier?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das ist in der Gegend DAS Gericht. Kartoffelscheiben, Speck Zwiebeln, craime fraiche in eine Auflaufform unf mit einem seeehhhr würzigen Käse überbacken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal schon besoffen um die zeit ? weshalb der ignorante doppelpos , schwabe ?


----------



## Alien3 (2. März 2010)

Ok danke weist du vielleicht grad auch noch wie lang des ungefair braucht bis des zeug von CRC da ist, weil des kommt ja aus England...
schonmal danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2010)

Doppelpost ist mir später auch aufgefallen. aber neben Solitaire und Musik und beschissenesscheißarscholchdrecksinternet hat das etwas länger gedauert. und als es mir aufgefallen ist, sind wir genau in diesem Moment los zum Bier trinken. Dann war mir das egal. 
jetzt bereuhe ich meinen Fauxpas und bitte hiermit umständig mein Fehlverhalten zu entschuldigen.
Andererseits könnt ihr mich alle am bobbes lecken!
Der  andere soll keine atomlabbremse nehmen und der robsen soll noch wachsen. 
ja, jetzt hab ich einen sitzen...
und ich könnte wetten, daß es wieder ein doppelten post gibt.


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2010)

kuhl, es gab keinen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. März 2010)

Ich esse lieber was vernünftiges und trink was gescheites!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. März 2010)

hey Tobis gut angekommen...is das Motel 6 Los Angeles oder seit Ihr gleich weiter ?

@fitze: ))

@alienantfarm hmm kommt auf zahlart und versandart an...standardsendung miz creditkarte bezahlt 2-3 Tage...superschnell


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. März 2010)

Good afternoon at all

L.A. war die erste Nacht, die Bilder entstanden im Motel 6 Costa Mesa, 1 Tür nebenan von meinem letzten Aufenthalt in 2008.
Jetzt gehts dann bald ins IHOP zum Frühstück, ätsch. Bilder folgen dann noch.
MFG Tobi


----------



## chiefwiggum (3. März 2010)

Alien3 schrieb:


> Ok danke weist du vielleicht grad auch noch wie lang des ungefair braucht bis des zeug von CRC da ist, weil des kommt ja aus England...
> schonmal danke im voraus.



hätte auch noch ne hayes nine hier rumfahren, falls du nicht unbedingt eine neue bremse willst..müsste mal entlüftet werden, ansonsten noch gut in schuss...dafür wäre der preis dann auch sehr moderat
hab eine für vorne und hinten, falls du interesse hast

gruß


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. März 2010)

@tobi  ja bilder und vielleicht bisschen bericht was ihr grad macht wär supergut 

achja jungs...ich brauch nochmal eure unterstützung...würde gerne das triple an vdw's voll amchen und brauch eure stimme  bitte 'das video gefällt mir' anklicken...merci vielmaaaals 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4925


----------



## daschwob (3. März 2010)

chiefwiggum schrieb:


> hätte auch noch ne hayes nine hier rumfahren, falls du nicht unbedingt eine neue bremse willst..müsste mal entlüftet werden, ansonsten noch gut in schuss...dafür wäre der preis dann auch sehr moderat
> hab eine für vorne und hinten, falls du interesse hast
> 
> gruß



...und ich hätte noch ne Hope M6TI hier rumliegen. wennse brauchst...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. März 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @tobi  ja bilder und vielleicht bisschen bericht was ihr grad macht wär supergut



Bilder? Kein Problem, hier mal mein Frühstück der vergangenen beiden Tage:


 



Das erste aus em IHOP, 2te ist von Denny´s.

Bin inzwischen in Palm Springs angekommen. Weiteres folgt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alien3 (5. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich hätt mal ne Frage wegen Nessenreben, da ihr da oben so ziemlich am meißten zu sagen habt, können wir die Spine abreißen und ein double draus machen?
Da von uns eh keiner die Spine springt oder mag, würds ja keinen stören oder?
Ich und en Freund würden ein Holzabsprung bauen, so ungefähr 2-2,5m lang und 1,6m hoch und ne Erd-Landung aus dem was von der Spine übrig bleibt.

Gruß Max


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2010)

Double ist gar nicht gut. und mit Holzabsprung noch viel weniger.
Alle Hindernisse müssen durchrollbar sein.
Also ein klares Nein. nicht wegen der Spine abreißen, sonder wegen dem Holzabsprung.
Wir sind aber grad am planen, daß der hintere Teil umgebaut wird.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2010)

stimme hier ausnahmsweise mal dem pilatus voll und ganz zu

@tobi  mehr bildaz plz...und kannst du mir nitrous monster energy mitbringen ? bitteeeeee


----------



## Alien3 (5. März 2010)

Und wenn man den Holz absprung bevor man geht in den schuppen stellt, also halt immer wegtut?Dann wär des doch eig kein problem oder?
Und die Landung dann ahlt so baut das man wenn der Kicker weg is einfach drüber rollen kann.


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2010)

Warum eigentlich?
Verwendet lieber die Energie und macht die Dirtline wieder fit.


----------



## Pilatus (9. März 2010)

nachdem hier Fahrradtechnisch eh nix geht. wir waren am Wochenende unterwegs in Bad Gastein und Saalbach. 

Hier mal meine Drecksau:





Und hier der nächtliche Blick auf den Snowpark vom Goasstall aus gesehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (10. März 2010)

Snowpark? Bei dir ist doch Freestyle beim Boarden nach 18 Bier auf einem Fuss aufs klo wackeln und dann freihändig zu strullern. 

lass das mit dem park denen die es können, also könnern. du alpin-schwuchtel


----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2010)

Da sieht man mal wieder, daß du dich nicht auskennst.
Am Samstag war ich mit dem raceboard unterwegs und am Sonntag mit dem Freerider in knietiefem unverspurtem Powder. 3h lang ganz alleine. Als die Holländer dann acuh gecheckt haben mussten wir weiter. das war dann nicht mehr zum aushalten da...

Im übrigen ist der Plan in 2 Wochen in Innsbruck im Nordpark:
Morgens zeig ich meinem Kollegen wie man Raceboard fährt, Mittags zeigt er mir wie man sich im Park richtig verhält und Dann die Letzte Gondel hoch und mit dem Bike dann die letzte Abfahrt im Bikepark 

hier noch ein Bild vom Kollegen:


----------



## Pilatus (12. März 2010)

Riders ready?
Wer kommt morgen mit zum Snowboarden? Nebelhorn würde ich gerne mal probieren.
Allerdings Freerideboard.
Alternativ auch Sonntag nachmittag. Also, Finger aus dem Po und Meldung!


----------



## Pilatus (13. März 2010)

Die Alternative tritt in Kraft:
Morgen Nachmittag Borden...


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. März 2010)

so lang dürfte es mit dem Schnee nicht mehr gehen dann geht es endlich da weiter

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5161

Bitte 'Das Video gefällt mir' anklicken  Dankeeee ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2010)

Fitze und Tobi, nä. WE ist BMX Rennen in Goldach...wie schaut es bei Euch aus ? würde gerne da mein neues Gerät testen  Hab noch bisschen was dran geändert...jetzt ist es der Hammer


----------



## Pilatus (21. März 2010)

Troy75 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet für sowas einen der lokalen Pro-Fahrer wie Jochen_DC oder Pilatus gewinnen. Damit könnte man dann wirklich was reissen !



Ich möchte von euch allen nur noch als Pro angesprochen werden!
Natürlich bin ich mehr pro als der JochenDC. Aber so Pro?


----------



## thirteen TRE (21. März 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich möchte von euch allen nur noch als Pro angesprochen werden!



Hab ich mir gestern beim lesen auch schon gedacht, dass dir das gefällt.

In Goldach bin ich vielleicht dabei. Ich bin voraussichtlich Samstag verhindert, also nur Sonntag. Ob mir MTB oder BMX weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die Strecke ist beim ersten Rennen im Frühjahr immer top in Schuss. War letztes Jahr beim Rennen auch schon dort.

Zum Thema Nessenreben: Gibts da schon Action? Wie schauts mit neuem Material zum bauen aus?

Gruß Jakob

P.S. Sucht vielleicht noch jemand ein Hinterrad für seinen 4Crosser? Hätte günstig eins abzugeben.


----------



## Pilatus (21. März 2010)

Was für ein Hinterrad?
Hast du dein 37-Zähne-Ritzel noch?

Hab gestern eine Stunde von mir einen geilen Park entdeckt. Nur wurde der leider vorm Winter nicht richtig kompaktiert. Aber wenn die Strecke wiederhergestellt ist, Dann gibts huiuiui...


----------



## thirteen TRE (21. März 2010)

Felge: Mavic EN321
Nabe: HALO Supa Drive Disc weiß
Speichen: DT Swiss
Nippel: DT Swiss

Das 37t Kettenblatt hab ich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (21. März 2010)

und was wiegt das gute Stück?
ist das Kebla schwarz oder silber?


----------



## thirteen TRE (21. März 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und was wiegt das gute Stück?


1090 g











Pilatus schrieb:


> ist das Kebla schwarz oder silber?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. März 2010)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gestern beim lesen auch schon gedacht, dass dir das gefällt.
> 
> In Goldach bin ich vielleicht dabei. Ich bin voraussichtlich Samstag verhindert, also nur Sonntag. Ob mir MTB oder BMX weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die Strecke ist beim ersten Rennen im Frühjahr immer top in Schuss. War letztes Jahr beim Rennen auch schon dort.
> 
> ...



ja der Pilatus wird wahrscheinlich schon nen ganzen Stapel Shirts mit dem Aufdruck 'Pro-Rider' geordert haben ...die Leut kommen auf Sachen...unfassbier 

Goldach: Der letzte Double sieht fies aus...könntest du mich evt. mitnehmen ?

Nessenreben: Ich dachte du bist am verhandeln mit Thomas...wie is denn grad der Stand ? War dieses Jahr noch net oben.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. März 2010)

ich komm auch mit wenn alles klappt, aber ich tendiere zum Pics machen oder Filmen!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. März 2010)

das wär ja auch noch ziemlich geil  kann mich bei dir gar net entwscheiden was besser ist...pics oder filmen...kannst beides deluxe


----------



## Robsen (21. März 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> unfassbier



das kann nicht warstein


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. März 2010)

da kann ja jever kommen


----------



## LakeRider (22. März 2010)

"John Beer"


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

heute nachmittag hat der städtische Betriebshof swn Umbau an der Bahn in nessenreben begonnen. Wir haben auch die alten Drenagen der Bundeswehr wieder reaktiviert...die Wasserproblematik müsste nun kein Thema mehr sein. Ab nä. Woche wird die letzte Steilkurve fertiggestellt und der folgende Table.

Dennoch sollten wir am Samstag einen kleinen Arbeitseinsatz starten um manches auszubessern. Die Bahn is in relativ gutem Zustand...lasst uns diesen noch verfeinern 

P.S.: Mein Myth rennt in Nessenreben wie die Sau  Fitze wird stolz auf mich sein...gutes 4X Rad aufgebaut ich habe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. März 2010)

geile news, wollt heut schon hoch, hab dann aber meine "Freizeit" genutzt und ne CC Tour gestartet!!! Samstag schau ich mal vorbei und zieh meine Schmutzfinkklamotten an!


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. März 2010)

hier noch paar bewegte bilder von heut...sagen mehr als worte ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. März 2010)

eh cool, ich glaub ich roll morgen mal mit em pitbull vorbei!!!


----------



## thirteen TRE (25. März 2010)

Ich habe heute länger mit Thomas von der Stadt telefoniert. Leider ist es mir derzeit nicht möglich aktiv an dem Umbau teilzunehmen.

@ Jochen: Du hast die Arbeit der Stadt im Blick? Ich hoffe die bauen, wie im November letzten Jahres besprochen, den Double auf der letzten Line auch!

Werd es mir am Wochenende wenn ich Zeit finde mal persönlich anschauen.

P.S.: Rennen in Goldach fällt für mich leider aus.


----------



## Pilatus (26. März 2010)

Der Double geht klar laut email vom Thomas heute.
Vielleicht nehm ich mir um Ostern rum noch ein zwei Tage frei und buddel mit.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. März 2010)

Der TABLE geht klar...und streich das vielleicht..Du faule Sau kommsch...gibt auch bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. März 2010)

stop. zwei kleine tables und ein großer aber durchrollbarer double.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. März 2010)

ok...überlesen...dachte schon du hast wieder getrunken


----------



## Pilatus (27. März 2010)

jetztnhab ich getrunken,
ihr seid ale dohf


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. März 2010)

Keine Macht dem Alkohol!

Schade das ich Fitzes Gesicht nicht sehen kann, wenn er wieder liest was er für ne Kacke geschrieben hat und vor allem mit welcher gar keiner Gramatik!!!


----------



## Pilatus (27. März 2010)

guten morgen. also dohf hab ich mit absicht so geschrieben. Aber der Rest...

ich geh jetzt nach Salzburh zum brunchen.

Jetzt hab ich grad die mail vom Thomas nochmal gelesen. er redet von einem Table.
Was ist da los Fabi?


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. März 2010)

wo der durchrollbare double hinkommt is klar...aber wohin mit den 2 tischen ?

wie schaut es heut mittag aus mit biken und arbeiten in nessenreba ? wetter sieht ja ok aus


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2010)

so aktueller sachstand nessenreben. man sieht die neuen sachen zum teil.


----------



## Pilatus (28. März 2010)

Der Plan war:
Tangential aus der Kurve direkt auf den Step-up zu den Double.
Daneben direkt auf die umfahrung des Stepups zu zwei Anfänger Tables


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2010)

kannst das mal aufzeichen ? nach deiner beschreibung soll der double hinter dem stepup sein...nur das macht keinen sinn...


----------



## Pilatus (28. März 2010)

Also rot der double, blau die zwei tables


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (28. März 2010)




----------



## Pilatus (28. März 2010)

zu geil


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2010)

sehr gut...ich denke damit kann thomas was anfangen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. März 2010)

sieht cool aus 
ich war heut auch mal oben, gemeinsam mit Voodoo und hab ne Ortbegehung gemacht. 
Sind 3 Tabeles nicht etwas too much? Ich frag nur, weil man damit ja ziemlich nah an den darauf folgenden Step-Up herankommt und dafür ja doch etwas an Schwung benötigt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2010)

wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe gehen die 3 tabeles am stepup vorbei und nur der dpuble auf ihn zu ...aber wer weiß was in fitzes kranken hirn so vorgeht


----------



## plug (28. März 2010)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


>



hmm, sieht irgendwie lecker aus. ist das lackritz?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. März 2010)

War heute jemand oben an der Strecke ? Wurde heute gebuddelt ? Vom Wetter her wärs ja kein Prob gewesen...give me input


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. März 2010)

so hier die Antwort von Thomas

'dem Vorarbeiter im Bauhof fallen diese Woche drei Leute aus, zusätzlich zu denen, die Überstunden abbauen und im Urlaub sind. Deshalb wird es diese Woche leider nichts mehr. Er hat mir zugesagt, dass am Dienstag nach Ostermontag die Arbeiten aber durchgeführt werden. Wenn das Wetter nicht mitmacht, dann am Mittwoch und wenn´s da wettertechnisch auch nichts wird, dann am Donnerstag.'


----------



## Alien3 (30. März 2010)

Hey,
Ich war Gestern mit 2 freunden oben und wir haben en bischen was gemacht, also wir haben aus dem ersten Anlieger die Steine raus und bischen steiler gemacht und sonst nur noch bischen Laub weg und Pfützen weg.
PS: Der Schlüßel für des große Tor wo die Schubkarren usw. drin sind liegt im Spint auf der linken Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. März 2010)

klasse ! so läuft das ! wo haben sich die pfützen gebildet ? viel wasser ?


----------



## daschwob (31. März 2010)

Samstach gehts los

http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/index.php/news---vollansicht/items/Bikepark.html


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. April 2010)

Fährt heut jemand in Nessenreben ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. April 2010)

hey das wetter sieht heut gar net so schlecht aus...

hab gestern mal spaßeshalber den fotomodus der gopro benutzt...is gar net so uncool 





@tobi cool dass du die socalaner gestern nach nessi geschleppt hast...war ja fast wie in socal ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2010)

sodele von gestern


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2010)

so, wie schauts aus?
Nessenreben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2010)

wie was jetzt ?


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2010)

Ja ich bin grad vom Snowboarden zurück und würde mir die strecke anschauen.
Und ich fahr jetzt los.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2010)

hol mich ab


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2010)

OK. 15min bei dir.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2010)

so haben ja schon bisschen was geschafft heut  übermorgen ändert sichs dann gravierend 

hier noch das erwähnte vid 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpGi5UWAv68"]YouTube- Nieratzpark[/nomedia]


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2010)

Na der macht Sachen...
Hoffe alles ist wieder gut verheilt. nicht das er seine nächste Niederlage auf den Bruch schieben kann 

Also. Wie schaut das morgen aus? Wetter.de meint bewölkt, kalt aber trocken.
Der Fabi ist wohl nicht da. 
Jacob?
Tobi?
Andere fleißige Helfer?
Auch weniger fleißige?
Oder auch faule die man motivieren muss. Aso, der Stefan ist ja nicht mehr da...

Wenn nämlich niemand kommt, geh ich boarden. Es hat geschneit und ein paar Powderabfahrten sind bestimmt drin.


----------



## thirteen TRE (4. April 2010)

Bei mir wird es sich morgen nicht ausgehen. Wir können aber gerne das WE in der KW 15 vormerken.


----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2010)

Es ist wohl doch nicht so trocken geblieben wie gedacht. Schade.

du meinst das woe 17. und 18. , oder? Das ist noch so lange hin. weiß nicht, was da bei mir läuft.


----------



## thirteen TRE (5. April 2010)

Ja, da nächstes Wochenende 10./11. April voraussichtlich zum Rennen nach Steinweiler bei Heidenheim gehe. 
So lang ist es nicht mehr hin.


----------



## thirteen TRE (5. April 2010)

Ich glaub die Strecke in Steinweiler ist ganz lustig! Mit Steinfeld für die Leichtbau-Pneu-Fahrer.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtMshkVxfV4"]YouTube- movie.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2010)

Oh ja. keine geleckte BMX-Bahn.


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2010)

war heute jemand oben? wie schauts aus?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. April 2010)

also ich war oben. die bauarbeiten wurden aufgrund urlaub einiger arbeiter auf morgen verschoben. ich habe heute gneutzt thomas alles gründlich genau zu erklären. life vor ort war das deutlich besser um einige missverständnisse zu vermeiden. also auffüllung der sachen vor dem stepup, ein vernünftiger double mit landezone und ne vernünftige steilkurve.

zudem kommt nun an stelle des trainingsareals ein pumptrack hin. morgen werden die tables halbiert als basis und dann sind wir gefragt da draus was zu formen.

achja...unsere geschaufeltes sollte landemäßig nach hinten gezogen werden und die 'landezone' erweitert. aber ansonsten superteil...macht megaspaß 

p.s. ich geh morgen abend mit foto hoch und lad die bilder hier hoch...das wär ganz gut


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. April 2010)

Fitze da kommt ne Menge Arbeit auf Dich zu


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2010)

sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. April 2010)

hab übrigens unser gebastel heut fertig gemacht. landung taugt jetzt


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2010)

ist das eigentlich der Stinkie im Hintergrund?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. April 2010)

Ja ich bin's!


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2010)

wann war eigentlich dein letzter auftritt im dem thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. April 2010)

War halt Winterpause! Dafür ab sofort wieder in gewohnter Manier! Kommst dieses Wochenende um die schaufeln zu schwingen und um ein wenig zu rollern?


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2010)

wir sind grad am überlegen, was wir machen. Vielleicht gehen wir auch zu den Tschechen und biken da eine Runde...


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. April 2010)

du sollst schaufeln 

da heute nochmals ein einsatz war und nun auch der pumptrack steht, gibt es heut abend nochma bildaz


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. April 2010)

**** ich will auch.


----------



## manuelwoldo (8. April 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Fitze da kommt ne Menge Arbeit auf Dich zu



wo ist des ?


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2010)

in Nessenreben. neben dem Weingartner Freibad

Buddeln tut dir Jochen auch nur gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelwoldo (8. April 2010)

Kann man da einfach so hin oder ist des priv. ?
wann wird des ungefähr fertig ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. April 2010)

da kannst schon jetzt fahren nur eben nicht an diesem teil des kurses noch nicht 
ist ne öffentliche anlage..you're very welcome


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2010)

welcome zum buddeln!


----------



## manuelwoldo (8. April 2010)

okay danke..!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. April 2010)

so die steilkurve kann man zumindest schonmal fahren...konnte es heut net lassen und bin allein zum buddeln hoch . morgen steht dann der double wenn alles klappt 
achja aktuelle bilder gibts heut abend noch


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. April 2010)




----------



## chiefwiggum (9. April 2010)

sieht super aus!
ist die erde vom pumptrack in ordnung? sieht bisschen sandig aus....

würde auch gerne schaufeln helfen, in zehn tagen (abitur vorbei) werd ich dann auch mal vorbeischauen, falls es dann noch was zum graben gibt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. April 2010)

Was geht heute und ab wann?
Ich hab zwar mein Söhnchen an der Backe, aber ich würd zum rollern und schaufeln kommen, evtl. schläft der Kleine dann ein paar Stunden im Auto oder so.


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2010)

also wir wollten uns gegen 13 Uhr oben treffen. Da die Steilkurve seit gestern gefahren werden kann is gar net mehr soooo viel zu tun mit 5-6 Mann 

pumptrack ist sehr heller lehm...null sand...sobald der hart ist ist der track deluxe . viel erfolg beim abi chiefwiggum ;-)


----------



## chiefwiggum (10. April 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...pumptrack ist sehr heller lehm...null sand...sobald der hart ist ist der track deluxe . viel erfolg beim abi chiefwiggum ;-)



hört sich wirklich sehr gut an, freu mich jetzt schon, darauf dort zu rollen 
und besten dank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2010)

so hier der neueste Fortschritt


----------



## Firip (11. April 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hoffe alles ist wieder gut verheilt. nicht das er seine nächste Niederlage auf den Bruch schieben kann



Is alles zum glück verheit aber lass dir mal was einfallen auf des du deine niederlage schieben kannst


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2010)

hehe genau so schauts aus 

bewegte Bilder


----------



## Firip (11. April 2010)

fabi die haben die DT Swiss XR 4.2d bei actionsports nur in weiß will die aber in schwar!!!
welche felgen würden als alternative gehen die Mavic sind ja auch top?


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2010)

bei deinem cleanen fahrstil kannst diesselben felgen die ich hab nehmen. mavic 317 disc.


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2010)

Saubere Arbeit! 
Sieht sehr gut aus. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Pilatus (12. April 2010)

Firip schrieb:


> Is alles zum glück verheit aber lass dir mal was einfallen auf des du deine niederlage schieben kannst



und dich rauch ich in der Pfeife!


----------



## Firip (13. April 2010)

hey 
ich hab mir noch n paar teile rausgesucht.Könnt ihr mir sagen ob des n mist ist oder past bei dem Schnellspanner für hinten bin ich mir net sicher da gibts bestimmt leichtere aber des rest müsst passen.

Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra Rear Derailleur 6700
Kassette:Shimano Ultegra Cassette 9 Speed  6500
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Shifter Pod 9sp M770
Kurbel: Shimano SLX Kurbel FC-M665 2-fach (175mm)
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 MTB Stem ONE POINT  FIVE
Schnellspanner: Hope QR Steel Skewers Rear

gruß philipp


----------



## Firip (13. April 2010)

und dann bräucht ich noch n leichten aber bezahlbaren Sattel,was kommt da in frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (13. April 2010)

Firip schrieb:


> hey
> ich hab mir noch n paar teile rausgesucht.Könnt ihr mir sagen ob des n mist ist oder past bei dem Schnellspanner für hinten bin ich mir net sicher da gibts bestimmt leichtere aber des rest müsst passen.
> 
> Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra Rear Derailleur 6700
> ...


passt alles bis auf:

warum nen 1.5 vorbau ? du hast doch 1 1/8 !? ansonsten der thomson 4x 50 mm rise 0 grad...derselbe wie an meinem 4xer ;-)

schnellspanner sind ok aber nicht sonderlich leicht. bling bling eben 

sattel: ein selle italia slr...tt oder xp je nachdem wie die preise sind...oder fize aus seiner unendlichen flitesammlung einen abkaufen


----------



## Firip (13. April 2010)

ok danke


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. April 2010)

Russenansamlung an der Strecke zum grillen und saufen. Bericht von heute 18:00 Uhr.
Ich war nur kurz zum rollern oben, zusammen mit 2 Dirtern.


----------



## Firip (13. April 2010)

ach und nochmal was ich brauch dann ja ne kettenführung.
Da hab ich kein plan was da gut is.


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. April 2010)

@tobi na sauber...wo lungerten die rum ? oben an den bänken '?

@firip check mal erst die slx kurbeln für 55 öre im bikemarkt ab...preis is top...

was soll die kefü kosten ? ansonsten hätt ich jetzt carbocage gesagt


----------



## Firip (13. April 2010)

die kostet ne ganzschöne stange geld...
gibts was vergleichbares was billiger is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefwiggum (13. April 2010)

hab hier noch ne truvativ boxguide kettenführung von 2005 rumliegen, könntest du für sehr wenig geld haben, falls du nich so auf die bling optik bestehst


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. April 2010)

Truvativ Boxguide wär ganz ok...wechselst du den rahmen jetzt filip ? sonst solltest eben noch schauen ob iscg oder innenlagerklemmung.
die boxguide is aber kein leichtgewicht. aber ok...


----------



## Firip (13. April 2010)

ne n neuen rahmen gibts noch net.Der canyon muss jetzt erst mal herhalten.
Ich investier in die carbocage und schau das ich vom fitze vllt n sattel abkaufen kann.
Die investition in die carbocage müsst sich ja lohnen die gehen ja net so schnell kaput oder verschleisen dann kann ich die ja noch n paar jahre fahren.
danke für die tips und infos

gruß philipp


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. April 2010)

wenn du noch warten kannst kann ich sie dir in aichwald günstiger besorgen...da fährt auch der entwickler mit


----------



## Pilatus (14. April 2010)

meine Flitesammlung ist unverkäuflich!


----------



## Firip (14. April 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wenn du noch warten kannst kann ich sie dir in aichwald günstiger besorgen...da fährt auch der entwickler mit



verdammt da bist zuspät hab gester bestellt aber kann se ja wieder zurück schicken 
und bis aichwald kann ich warten
für wie viel würdest du die bekommen?


----------



## Pilatus (14. April 2010)

ich find die Carbocage nicht schön.
E.13 LG -> dann noch  etwas mit Carbon tunen und fertg.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. April 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich find die Carbocage nicht schön.
> E.13 LG -> dann noch  etwas mit Carbon tunen und fertg.



und kommt damit auf 88 gramm ? ...ich glaube ich mach mir die auch noch na . apropos schön...schau einfach deinen sattel an egal welchem rad (außer der phobia) an...alle zum :kotz:...also erzähl hier nix von schön alter


----------



## Pilatus (14. April 2010)

schau mal deinen kopf an!

das ist ja nur meine Meinung. Sie ist Top. Aber schön find ich sie nicht.


----------



## pisspudel (16. April 2010)

hi
hier is der Christian mit dem schwarzen umf hardy 
kommt heut jemand hoch?

mfg CS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (16. April 2010)

jo ich fahr gleich los


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. April 2010)

Heut rollern?

Am Start zu 100%: Jochen_DC and me. 
@Fitze: bisch mol wieda im Ländle du faule Sau???


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2010)

also das WE war doch mal tiptop...hat seeeehr viel spaß gemacht mit euch zu heizen. 

Hier Bilder von gestern und nachher bewegtes Material


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2010)

der Tobi rollert...und zwar guuuuuut !


----------



## Firip (18. April 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und dich rauch ich in der Pfeife!



ich will ja nicht angeben oder posen des überlass ich dir ...
aber wie lang brauchst du für ne ganze runde???
also ich brauch 34sec.
gruß Philipp


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2010)

das is übrigens der vorbau...in der version 50 mm sieht er dann so aus wie meiner

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Zoll/Thomson-Elite-X4-Vorbau-0%B0::14321.html


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. April 2010)

sehr cool... danke, natürlich auch fürs kleine kompliment!!!!


----------



## Firip (18. April 2010)

wie heist des innelager noch mal fabi?
hab hir zwei gefunden
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42459

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24172

weiß aber net ob die was taugen und nur bei der hop steht die länge dabei (83mm wars oder?)


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2010)

das hope is top...du brauchst 68/73mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firip (18. April 2010)

bei crc bestellen is zur zeut ne schlechte idee wegen der scheiß aschewolke ...
ich schau mal ob ich die auch wo anders für den preis bekomm


----------



## Pilatus (18. April 2010)

Firip schrieb:


> also ich brauch 34sec.


ich will auch hoffen, daß du schneller geworden bist. wie lange ich brauche weiß ich noch nicht. 

ich hab das Woe im Übrigen in Kaprun beim Boarden verbracht


----------



## Alien3 (20. April 2010)

Hey,
kann mir von euch jemand sagen ob es den Rahmen vom "Rose The Bruce 8" auch irgendwo einzelnd zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ja, wo? Oder kann man des nur als komplettrad kaufen?

Max


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2010)

was für ein Ding?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. April 2010)

Na den Rahmen von Rose mit dem Namen "The Bruce 8"!

@Max: Ich denk nicht das du den Rahmen einzeln bekommst sofern er nicht einzeln von Rose angeboten wird!!!


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2010)

Ah jetzt! 







Wie der schdingie schon schrieb. den gibts nur bei Rose. 
warum grad den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alien3 (21. April 2010)

Es muss nicht der sein nur der sieht nicht schlecht aus und ich dachte der würd auch ich so viel kosten.
Ich find einfach kein guten rahmen der so ungefähr 150-250 euro kostet.
Prodigy rahmen bekommt man niergens her und sonst hab ich bisher nur welche gefunden die so 300-1000 euro kosten und des hab ich nicht .


----------



## plug (21. April 2010)

icke find der sieht schon ein bisschen :kotz: aus.

wieso willste denn jetzt nen neuen rahmen? wegen der oberrohrlänge?


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2010)

was ist denn mit diesen Dartmoor oder Darkmoor Rahmen?

Was muss denn dein neuer Rahmen können?


----------



## Alien3 (21. April 2010)

Ich brauch en neuen weil er mir zu klein is, weil ich mit den füßspitzen am rad hängen bleib und wenn ich den lenker um 180° dreh bleibt des Vorderrad sogar an den Kurbeln hängen.
Und weil der rahmen ne scheiß geometrie hat, des oberrohr is zu steil is und weil er zu schwer is.
So des wars jetzt glaub .

Der Dartmoor is echt nich schlecht und der kostet auch nich so viel.
Mal schauen ob ich den irgendwo her bekomm.+#
@Pilatus: Ich brauch den rahmen für dirtjump un für nessenreben oben halt 4x oder wie man des da oben nennt.

Danke für die schnellen antworten!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. April 2010)

hab mal weas zamgschnibbelt...we geht das racing los...freu mich schon


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. April 2010)

Echt schickes video. Respect!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2010)

Alien3 schrieb:


> @Pilatus: Ich brauch den rahmen für dirtjump un für nessenreben oben halt 4x oder wie man des da oben nennt.!



mit "was muss er können", meinte ich Singlespeed/Schaltung, Alu/Stahl, Geometriewünsche wie kurze Kettenstreben und langes Oberrohr.

Grundsätzlich kannst du für da oben jeden Dirtrahmen verwenden.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. April 2010)

@Max: Beobachte doch mal das Teil:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Dirt-4X-G...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item335c5f92da


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2010)

RPC72 schrieb:


> wenn man bei euch mitmacht bekommt man dann fahrtechniktrainings von jochen ? das wär soooo geil



 Jochen der Fahrtechnikkönig...

Verdammt! ich sitz immer noch im Büro


----------



## plug (22. April 2010)

heul nicht rum du muschi!
komme auch gerade erst von der fh. nx6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. April 2010)

@Max: find das hier auch recht fair. andere farbe ist ja auch gleich dran.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-STP-Dirt-R...BIEW%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2010)

plug schrieb:


> heul nicht rum du muschi!
> komme auch gerade erst von der fh. nx6



Hast du auch um sieben morgens angefangen? es ging dann im Übrigen noch bis 2030. Aber dann direkt zur Grillsaisoneröffnung auf unserer Terasse 

hab gestern noch die Fotos vom Woe in Kaprun bekommen:


----------



## plug (23. April 2010)

natürlich nicht. aber das kennst du ja.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. April 2010)

Geiles Bild vom Boarden!!!

@Pilatus: am Wochenende ein bisschen rollern???


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2010)

Das Bild ist nicht das Beste aus der Serie. Aber die Schräglage.

Ich weiß noch nicht. Eigentlich muss ich nach Rav. Meine Bankkarte geht nicht mehr, ich muss 3 Bremsen zum reparieren bringen, Sommerreifen aufziehen und den neuen Double klären. 
Allerdings werd ich heute wohl auch etwas länger Arbeiten müssen.
Gschissen drawig, wie man in Österreich sagt...


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2010)

plug schrieb:


> nx6


Das sollte doch eigentlich interessant sein?


----------



## bikingarni (23. April 2010)

Help me:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265565/cat/45

Provision: 1 Kiste Bier.


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2010)

Ich nehm ihn für drei Kisten Bier!


----------



## plug (23. April 2010)

interessant ist es schon.

der leiter des praktikums wurde aber noch nie dort gesehen,
also müssen wir uns alles selbst beibringen.
nx6 ist allerdings für den einstieg etwas unübersichtlich.

solid works oder autocad würde ich mir wünschen.
und wenn wünsche pferde wären, würden wir alle steaks essen.

wenn ich im sommer nach rv/wgt komme, würde ich gerne auf nem geleckten pumptrack fahren. lässt sich das einrichten?

bekomme ich dann auch trainingss von eurem fahrtechnikhitler. das wär soooooooooooo geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2010)

plug schrieb:


> nx6 ist allerdings für den einstieg etwas unübersichtlich.



Es wird doch wohl ein Übungstutorial geben? Aber ich gebe dir recht. Ist etwas unübersichtlich. vor allem wenn man auf ein anderes System wie SW oder CATIA eingeschossen ist. Wir hatten eine Schulung und keiner hat irgendwas kapiert...



plug schrieb:


> wenn ich im sommer nach rv/wgt komme, würde ich gerne auf nem geleckten pumptrack fahren. lässt sich das einrichten?
> 
> bekomme ich dann auch trainingss von eurem fahrtechnikhitler. das wär soooooooooooo geil.



Du kannst den Track natürlich ablecken.
Und wärend seines Trainings hat der Meister bestimmt hin und wieder Zeit ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. 


Ich fahr jetzt los.
Was geht heute abend?


----------



## RPC72 (23. April 2010)

Wir brauchen halt jemand der uns was biketechnisch zeigt, da wir teils absolute Anfänger sind. Ob Jochen oder Pilatus ist eigentlich egal. Was kostet sowas bei euch ?


----------



## Firip (23. April 2010)

hey hey Fitze
wir haben doch schon n super grußen pumptrack ...
hab grad eben die GANZE runde ohne pedalieren geschaft


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2010)

RPC72 schrieb:


> Was kostet sowas bei euch ?



kommt einfach mal in Nessenreben vorbei. Dann können wir euch ein paar Sachen Zeigen. Ansonsten gilt: Fahren!



Firip schrieb:


> hey hey Fitze
> wir haben doch schon n super grußen pumptrack ...
> hab grad eben die GANZE runde ohne pedalieren geschaft



Du wolltest mir ja nicht glauben...

geht heute noch was? Schinderhannes oder Linde?


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2010)

firip: sauber...merktst deutlich den unterschied ? was hast schon alles getauscht ?

fizze: du lebst ja noch...sehr gut...bin auf deine meinung nach der testrunde gespannt...

so ich düs jetzt mal nach aichwald...drückt die daumen  ich will was reissen diese saison


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2010)

so, 
Reifen sind gewechselt. 
Die Bank hat zu.
Bikestudio ist überfüllt.
der nächste Punkt auf der Liste wäre Double klären. wer kommt mit und wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. April 2010)

ich hol nen mietwagen
muss in fressnapf
muss ins bikestudio

und dann mal packen anfangen.....


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2010)

Häh?
ruf mal an. 
Mein Plan wäre jetzt dann ins Bikestudio einen Kaffe schnorren, alle vom arbeiten abhalten, dann mittagessen im BK und dann auf die Strecke.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. April 2010)

Steh grade bei europcar, meld mich gleich...


----------



## frireida (24. April 2010)

1.) jemand von euch heute im niratz-park?

2.) fühlt sich jemand angesprochen, wenn ich nach dem fahrer und den beifahrern eines autos frag, bei dem mindestens ein bergamont kiez team 4X bike drauf war, oder der fahrer des autos mit dem Author prokop mit der Marzzochi 4X


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2010)

so, war witzig heut! Wieviele Fahrradfahrer gibt es denn in der Umgebung? Da waren doch bestimmt 10-13 Leute oben, oder?
Fazit:
Eine Platzwunde, Foto darf ich nicht einstellen,
Allein bei mir 5 Blasen an den Händen,
und ich denke, der neue Double ist springbar. das wird morgen in Angriff genommen.

Wie lief es bei den Racern?


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2010)

Wollte ja eigentlich in nem Hotel pennen aber dank der überragenden Parkplatzsiuation habe ich lieber die Autobahn zur Rennstrecke gemacht.

Traning lief ok, nicht so wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab aber ok. Evt. is morgen Platzierung Top 5 drin...mal schauen 

Wie taugt Dir das Geschaufel da oben Fitze ?


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2010)

Etwas Feintuning ist noch nötig. Aber eigentlich sehr gut! Daumen nach oben


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2010)

Stimmt Feintuning muss noch sein aber is nicht so danebengegangen das ganze wie ich eigentlich befürchtet hab


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2010)

nene, ganz und gar nicht. Der Absprung ist vielleicht etwas steil. aber das wird sich noch setzen. Dann kann man richtig shapen.


----------



## pisspudel (25. April 2010)

wer ist heute oben und ab wann????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2010)

Ich, ab 2 oder so.
bis später


----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2010)

So, der Double ist geklärt 
ganz rum bin ich ohne treten aber nicht gekommen 

wie lief's bei der Luftpumpe Jochen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. April 2010)

beschissen...2 mal wurde ich abgeschossen...im Halbfinale und dann im kleinen Finale...ich hab nen extrem dicken Hals...frustrierter 8er (((((((((((


----------



## Robsen (25. April 2010)

wärt ihr besser nach todtnau. Strecken sind in nem sehr guten zustand. Noch ein bissl viel looser kies und zeug was rumliegt, aber dennoch super klasse.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. April 2010)

wie sieht die wildride aus ? die soll jetzt schon ziemlichn geil sein hörte man auf dem rennen munkeln


----------



## dmo (25. April 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> wärt ihr besser nach todtnau


 hey Robsen, nach dem Frühstück hatten wir dann doch noch Bock auf Bikepark. Wir sind dann aber nur nach Albstadt gefahren, war ganz cool. Wir sind noch nie vorher Schlepplift geheizt, war aber easy. Petra hat ihren ersten Barspin gemacht - allerdings unabsichtlich und nicht in der Luft  Ist aber ausser einem Überschlag nix weiter passiert.


----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2010)

Ihr müsst das etwas früher bekanntgeben, wenn ihr irgendwo hin zum Downhillen geht. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich das DH-Bike auch mitgenommen und hätte mir Todtnau angesehen. Ganz schön viele "hätte". und alles nur wegen euch...


----------



## Firip (25. April 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> firip: sauber...merktst deutlich den unterschied ? was hast schon alles getauscht ?



noch nix die brauche zeimlich lang bis die was ausgeliefert haben 

hab was neues ausprobiert und hab dadurch deutlich mehr schwung bekommen das es für die ganze runde reicht


----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2010)

Firip schrieb:


> hab was neues ausprobiert und hab dadurch deutlich mehr schwung bekommen das es für die ganze runde reicht


 du hast also betrogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. April 2010)

Aso, was man da oben noch brauchen könnte, wäre ein massives Brett um in die doubles zu legen, damit man mal neue Sache probieren kann.
eine Biertisch z.B. wäre ideal.


----------



## Robsen (26. April 2010)

dmo schrieb:


> hey Robsen, nach dem Frühstück hatten wir dann doch noch Bock auf Bikepark. Wir sind dann aber nur nach Albstadt gefahren, war ganz cool. Wir sind noch nie vorher Schlepplift geheizt, war aber easy. Petra hat ihren ersten Barspin gemacht - allerdings unabsichtlich und nicht in der Luft  Ist aber ausser einem Überschlag nix weiter passiert.



Dann hättet ihr ja doch mitkönnen.

Aber dennoch gut den tag und wetter genutzt und richtig radeln gegangen. Wie ist denn die strecke so in Albstadt? Auf den Videos sieht das immer so aus als wäre es der Gehrenberg mit ein wenig steinen drin.

Zum thema Todtnau:

DH hat ein paar änderungen bekommen und ist vorallem gerichtet worden. Im ersten Anlieger am start lag allerdings soviel looser schotter, Drift Challange!!! Hasstunnel fordert mMn endlich so richtig. Stufen sin etwas höher und es liegt (noch) geröll rum. War tricky.

Wildride:Vergesst wie sie mal war  endlos viele Doubles, Anlieger durch die man sowas von Heavy durchhacken kann, und noch looser schotter.

Die leut waren alle supr lässig drauf, endlich ne stimmung wie in O´Gau. Wartezeit war das einzigst schlechte, vielleicht weils etwa 100 radfahrer waren?!


----------



## dmo (27. April 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Dann hättet ihr ja doch mitkönnen.


 Ja schon, aber Petra wollte so wie deine Katharina auch nicht gerade am Opening hin. Nächstes mal ist Petzge aber dabei meinte sie eben.





Robsen schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die strecke so in Albstadt? Auf den Videos sieht das immer so aus als wäre es der Gehrenberg mit ein wenig steinen drin.


 Die Strecke ist so eine Art Mini-Downhill. Im Vergleich zum Gehrenberg mehr verspielt, nichts wo man nur so rollen kann. Halt lauter Mini Jumps, schräg abgestufte Blöcke und ein paar Spitzkehren. Technisch trotzdem nicht ganz ohne und die meisten Hindernisse mit verschiedenen Lines für alle Könnerstufen. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß. Anfänger müssen auf beiden Strecken nur an einer Stelle absteigen. Das Liften ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, mit einer Hand lenken, mit der anderen am Bügel festhalten. Ging aber gut.


----------



## Firip (27. April 2010)

hey fabi hat des mit der carbocage geklapt?


----------



## Firip (28. April 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> du hast also betrogen?



nene ich hab blos was gesurft was ich sonst nur weg getrückt hab und dann hats geklapt


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2010)

und das wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firip (28. April 2010)

tja des wüstest gern


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. April 2010)

So, ein freundliches Ciao aus Italien.... 

Mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack vom Aufstieg zum "The Skull" von heute. Ja, wir sinds heut selbst hoch "ohne" Shuttle, aber morgen dann mit und danach folgen auch Filmaufnahmen!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. April 2010)

geiles Foto...ach die Gegend is einfach geilo...wie hat Dir der Skull gefallen ?Witzig isser gelle 

Fitze wann bisch a mol wieda im Ländle ?


----------



## Pilatus (1. Mai 2010)

ich war ja grad erst da. nur du nicht.
Gestern war ich etwas übermotiviert und wollte Downhillen. Also zum Feuerkogel gefahren. Da die Bahn zu war und ich soooo motiviert, bin ich hochgelaufen. also gefühlt ganz oben gewusst erstes drittel. ich hab eine Stunde hochgeschoben und war in 5min wieder unten...
Aber jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum die bremsen da immer abrauchen. ich konnte stellenweise gar nicht mehr schieben so steil ist es da.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2010)

nachdem mein einziges einsatzbereites Rad das Glory ist, fahr ich mal kurz nach B-Mais und schau mir die Strecken an 

edith:
und es war sehr geil! Keiner unterwegs, trotz Matsch war der DH schön griffig, alle Sprünge frisch geshapt, hach ein Traum...


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2010)

und wann bist du aufgewacht ?  es war doch eher so : Schon am Lift wurdest du weggerempelt und spöttisch beäugt. Griffig war nur die Hand an deiner Bierflasche am Abend davor. Waren ja auch schon einige griffige...
an der Strecke selbst grölte die Masse bereits wenn du, in gewohnt unpassenden Farben deiner Kleidung die gottseidank Meter für Meter brauner wird, runterschlidderst und dir die tiefsten matschlöcher zum versenken aussuchst 
Die Strecke selbst war ein einziges Matschloch. Die 30 Minuten die du drauf zugebracht hast sind verschmerzbar. dafür waren die 8 stunden in der bar am lift deutlich entspannter...ja und griffiger du weißt ja 


sorry musste sein 

@firip teile nun endlich da ? hast eigentlich gute klickpedalschuhe ? derzeit wird der ehemalige topschuh von shimano der sh-m300 statt für 300 mücken für 99 öre verscherbelt. hibike und fabial haben den um den preis. der schuh ist der hammer 

achja scheiß wetter


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Aäh, nein.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aäh, nein.



du bist so langweilig...


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2010)

Aso?


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2010)

Das ist der Wahnsinn...



Caedir schrieb:


> Jojo
> 
> wie siehtsn aus, kann ich nen 14er Ende mit Adapter auf 10er bauen und dann trotzdem auf single bauen oder geht single nur auf 14er. Hab nen Nox Flipper und bin grad beim Laufradkauf und will das ding auch irgendwann mal mit Schaltung fahrn. Wär doch geil wenn ich da nur ein Laufrad brauch. Sacht ma was, bekomm ich das mit ner 10er genügend fest für single...
> 
> caedir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2010)

hahaha...korrekt krass aldem


----------



## pisspudel (5. Mai 2010)

Hey leute
sorry, dass ich eure unterhaltung kurz unterbrechen muss, aber mich würde interessieren ob ihr was wisst über den Jugendlichen, welcher letzten Freitag 30.04.2010 oben in nessenreben zusammengeschlagen wurde. 

mfg & keep the flow
CS


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2010)

Was? Erzähl!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2010)

wer von wem ? und natürlich big vendetta !


----------



## Alien3 (5. Mai 2010)

Hey,
wegen dem typ der zusammengeschlagen wurde des hatte rein gar nix mit dem bikepark zu tun des waren die hinten auf dem grillplatz.
Warum interessierts dich so 
ich hoff nur das die nicht noch oft zu uns in den park kommen zum grillen...

Steht heute auch en großer artikel in der zeitung


----------



## Firip (5. Mai 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @firip teile nun endlich da ? hast eigentlich gute klickpedalschuhe ? derzeit wird der ehemalige topschuh von shimano der sh-m300 statt für 300 mücken für 99 öre verscherbelt. hibike und fabial haben den um den preis. der schuh ist der hammer



ja es sind schon mal fast alle teile da aber des schaltauge von canyon feht immernoch un des tretlager auch
aber des fehlende gewicht am vorderrad(ca.450g) is echt der hammer aber konnt wegen dem scheiß wetter noch net in nessenreben proberollen


----------



## pisspudel (6. Mai 2010)

gut danke.
ich wollte nur sichergehn (ich glaub des schreibt man zusammen), dass da keiner von uns betroffen war 
aber demnach ja nicht

tankeschön
keep the flow
CS


----------



## LakeRider (8. Mai 2010)

So wenn's Wetter so bleibt würd ich morgen nach Todtnau! Greetz


----------



## LakeRider (9. Mai 2010)

so kleine Planänderung, es geht nach Hindelang. Soll Wettertechnisch dort besser sein.
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firip (12. Mai 2010)

Hey Robsen
wie schauts eigentlich mit dem renne  jetzt aus?
is da schon n termin festgelegt? es standen ja der 26.juni und der 3.juli zur auswahl.
ich bin ja stark für den 3. sonst wird des soll stressig für mich und ich bekomm erker mit meiner freundin


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2010)

ist hier eigentlich gar nix mehr los?


----------



## plug (16. Mai 2010)

@admin: kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2010)

ums mal in einfachen Worten, die auch du verstehen solltest, zu sagen: 
Halt's Maul!


----------



## plug (16. Mai 2010)

trägst du eigentlich immer noch diese hässlichen kot - eletten?

ums mal in einfachen Worten, die auch du verstehen solltest, zu sagen: 
sieht schei$$e aus

schenkelbürsten schon klar. wenns doch nur so wäre.


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2010)

oh, der herr hat keine passende Antwort.
Ja ich habe die Kotletten noch. und die Mädels stehen drauf. Aber das weißt du ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (16. Mai 2010)

passende antwort? auf welche frage?

jetzt schon besoffen?


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2010)

nö.
Hast du eigentlich einen Bart?


----------



## plug (17. Mai 2010)

manchmal ja


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2010)

und warum sind wir noch keine Freunde?


----------



## plug (19. Mai 2010)

waren wir nicht mal zusammen verreist?

haben die dir das röntgenbild mitgegeben?


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2010)

leider sind wir noch nie gemeinsam verreist. Ich seh kein Röntgenbild. Aber ich glaub da ist auch keins und der Witz kommt noch. ich lass mich überraschen.

Darf ich dir eine Freundschaftseinladung schicken?


----------



## plug (19. Mai 2010)

warst du nicht der typ der sich keine 24 h nach ankunft in bern das schlüsselbein gebrochen hat?

du darfst.


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2010)

Ah. doch. wir sind schon zusammen verreist. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo das Röntgenbild ist.


----------



## andi. (19. Mai 2010)

schonmal was von PNs gehört?


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2010)

und wer bist du nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Mai 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> schonmal was von PNs gehört?



erst denken dann losschreiben!

oder eben mal ab und an die Fresse halten!!!!


----------



## plug (19. Mai 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> schonmal was von PNs gehört?



verkauf deinen scheiss woanders!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Mai 2010)

blubb...


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2010)

wo kommen die alle her?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Mai 2010)

na bevor ihr hier Seitenweise Monologe führt 

Wir könnten ja n "Bernd aus Holz" einladen ausm KTwR


----------



## plug (19. Mai 2010)

hast du nen kleinen penis und nen hauptschulabschluss?

du bist ja nicht wenig blöd mit deinem tollen fremdwort.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Mai 2010)

plug schrieb:


> hast du nen kleinen penis und nen hauptschulabschluss?
> 
> du bist ja nicht wenig blöd mit deinem tollen fremdwort.


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

plug schrieb:


> hast du nen kleinen penis und nen hauptschulabschluss?
> 
> du bist ja nicht wenig blöd mit deinem tollen fremdwort.



welches der Worte interpretierst du als Fremdwort?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Mai 2010)

plug schrieb:


> hast du nen kleinen penis und nen hauptschulabschluss?
> 
> du bist ja nicht wenig blöd mit deinem tollen fremdwort.



ähm, wenn du schon deine Kristallkugel benutzt, dann kallibrier sie wenigstens richtig! Im Moment zeigt sie nur deine eigene jämmerliche Existenz an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (20. Mai 2010)

ich finds schon ziemlich dämlich, wenn man ein fremdwort benutzt, das:
1. absolut unnötig ist, denn auch ohne fremdwörter kann man mit der deutschen sprache meistens etwas kurz und eindeutig beschreiben (in Fachgesprächensind fremdwörter natürlich angebracht)
2. in diesem zusammenhang gar keinen sinn ergibt

ich deute "Monolog" als Fremdwort und finde es in meinem Fremdwörterlexikon. wird dort als "selbstgespräch" erklärt.

zugegeben, ich war schon ziemlich betrunken und bins immer noch ein bisschen, die rechtschreibfehler ergeben das lösungswort.

hast du den spruch mit der kristallkugel von deinem gayfriend bernd ?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich über die Aussage des Monologs auch gewundert. Auch als ich betrunken war gestern. Sie macht kein Sinn. Weil wir uns hier unterhalten und eben keinen Monolog führen.
Ich "deute" Monolog allerdings nicht als Fremdwort, daher meine Frage.

Um das ganze noch abzukürzen: Plugs Eltern sind Geschwister und Masterlenins Stammbaum ist ein Kreis. Hiermit wären wir auch schon ganz unten in der Schublade der persönlichen Beleidigungen

Und zur erklärung: wir kennen uns alle persönlich und können es uns desahlb herausnehmen so miteinander zu monologisieren...
Wenn du MAsterlenin dich also noch kurz vorstellen würdest, dann dürftest du auch mitspielen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Mai 2010)

yeah geile Battle 

ok dann kurze Vorstellungsrunde:
Ich studiere und wohne hier unter der Woche in Weingarten und am WE wird am Albtrauf gebikt.

Wo kommt ihr so her und wo fahrt ihr rum ? (um mal wieder das eigentliche Thema des Threads aufzugreifen  )

Btw.: Wisst ihr wer das hier gebaut hat??


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

Geht doch 

ich komm aus Oberzell, bin aber Beruflich grad in Österreich. Wenn man mich in Rav antrifft, dann in Nessenreben oder auf anderen Brechsandpisten in der Umgebung. Oder im Bikepark.

Wo steht das Ding? weil das hat ja nix mehr mit kleinen Kickern im Wald zu tun...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Mai 2010)

das Ding steht im Kickach-Wald...

Wo gibts denn hier nen Bikepark?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

Eieiei. Der Kickachwald...

Hindelang und Filzbach sind 1h15min von Rav.
Todtnau je nach Fahrer und Auto zwischen 1h (Tobi/A6) und 3h (Robsen/Smart) zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Mai 2010)

Ah ok, hat sich fast so angehört, als ob es in RV auch was gäbe.

Albstadt gibts auch noch - aber ich finde da passt das Preis / Streckenverhältnis nicht.

Filzbach kenne ich noch nicht. Wie ist der?


----------



## plug (20. Mai 2010)

komme ursprünglich aus rv und studiere maschinenbau in zittau.
radgefahren wird hier nur zum bierholen.

aber im sommer werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich ab und zu mal in nessenreben  oder beim skatepark wgt vorbeischein.


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

Albstadt kenn ich noch nicht.
Filzbach ist sehr flowig und sprunglastig. (Der Jochen_DC sollte eigentlich noch irgendwo Videos haben)
Kein so ein Gehacke wie in Hindelang. Wobei da anscheinend auch grad umgebaut wird.


----------



## FFM (20. Mai 2010)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Das Ding ist richtig geil. Bin es aber erst beim zweiten mal gesprungen. Mehr davon...!


----------



## Robsen (20. Mai 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wenn man mich in Rav antrifft, dann in Nessenreben oder auf anderen Brechsandpisten in der Umgebung.



Oder Betrunken in Spelunken


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

versteht sich von selbst


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2010)

ich hör den Erbauer des Northshore schon fluchen dass wir mal wieder sein gebautes hier veröffentlichen. Sieht ganz gut aus...hab bislang nur davon gehört. Bin ja mal gespannt wie lang das Teil steht 

@masterlenin fahr einfach mal mit uns mit...wenn man nur das hier drin liest könnte man meinen zwischen den protagonisten äh scheiß fremdwort, zwischen den vollidioten hier wäre tiefer hass...überzeug dich dass dies zutrifft ;-)....nöööö  es ist echt ne spitzen clique. Bei uns fällt man eher vor lachen vom rad als vor anspruch ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Todtnau je nach Fahrer und Auto zwischen 1h (Tobi/A6) und 3h (Robsen/Smart) zu erreichen



wie geil is das denn...an it it's true man, it is true


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Mai 2010)

naja die Northshore is ja nicht mit GPS Daten drin - daher doch eher ein Insider.
Schade, dass niemand weiß wer dort baut - würde mich ja gerne beteiligen, wenn ich die Strecken schon fahr 

Wir könnten echt mal ne gemeinsame Runde fahren. Fahrt ihr nur Downhill oder auch mal ne normale Tour oder nen Marathon?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2010)

wir machen fast alle fast alles ;-) also bei mir ist der reiz an nem marathon recht hoch. davor sollt ich allerdings mal öfters mit meinem enduro fahren. aber diesen sommer geh ich es an. vermiss etwas die fitte zeit. bin in den 90ern 8 jahre lang cc race gefahren bis es mich zu der gravity abteilung verschlug. 

schreib mir ne pm dann kann ich dir etwas mehr von den hiesigen bau verhältnissen erklären. im thread is das nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (20. Mai 2010)

ich glaub ich muss Kickach mal wieder fahren. Der Kicker sieht nach Spaß  aus...
Wobei Todtnau letzten So. sehr gerockt hat.


----------



## daschwob (20. Mai 2010)

heyho,

wir fahren übers WE nach Bischofsmais, ist von Euch jemand
zufällig auch oben?

grütze, daniel


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2010)

bischoffsmais könnte sogar ziemlich stark sein, daß ich da bin.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Mai 2010)

so, mir ist grad aufgefallen, daß Montag ja auch frei ist. Ich werde also Montag am G-Kopf sein. 
wer nicht da ist, ist doof!


----------



## thirteen TRE (22. Mai 2010)

Was geht dieses Wochenende in Nessenreben? Ich bin voraussichtlich ab heute Nachmittag dort anzutreffen. Muss auch mal _kurz_ den Double klären...


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Mai 2010)

nach den 3 wochen dauerregen bin ich mal gespannt wie die bahn beieinand ist...bin wahrs. auch oben


----------



## LakeRider (23. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs, für Kurzentschlossene, bin nachher so ab ca. 12 in Hindelang. Demo bzw. mich kaputt machen


----------



## wanderer1219 (23. Mai 2010)

ich würde noch kurz den bikepark in wilhelmsdorf einwerfen für alle neuzugezogenen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. Mai 2010)

gibts für den Bikepark auch ne Webseite?
Oder sind das bloß n paar Hügel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. Mai 2010)

bikepark ist etwas übertrieben. es ist aber ein vielseitiges Gelände auf dem man viel Spaß haben kann. ich war allerdings schon lang nicht mehr da.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296442&highlight=wilhelmsdorf


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Mai 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> also bei mir ist der reiz an nem marathon recht hoch. davor sollt ich allerdings mal öfters mit meinem enduro fahren. aber diesen sommer geh ich es an. vermiss etwas die fitte zeit.



Ich will ja auch schon lange mit der Arbeit an meiner Kondition und meinem Gewicht beginnen. Evt. sollten wir uns mal zusammen etwas überlegen, oder eben ab und an ne Feierabendrunde drehen!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Mai 2010)

Das fände ich super 
So würde ich auch die RV-Gegend besser kennenlernen, ohne die Trails lang suchen zu müssen


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

War von uns hier mal schon jemand in Albstadt im Bikepark?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub Jakob war schon vor Ort!


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

Da könnte man ja auch mal vorbeischauen an einem Woe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2010)

Die Idee ist gar nicht so blöd! Hast schon ein Woe in Aussicht an dem Du mal wieder in RV bist?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

Noch kein Spezielles. Wie immer recht kurzfristig.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2010)

ich war doch letztes jahr...seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr spaßiger park...harmloser wie todtnau aber dennoch sehr spaßig ...gibt doch auch ein video davon


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

Dann nehm ich das nächste mal einfach das Glory mit und dann gehen wir scheppern.
Ich könnt kotzen: Am Freitag früh bin ich aufgewacht und denk mir: scheissse, krank. 
Heute morgen bin ich aufgewacht und denk mir: cool, wieder gesund. das ganze Wochenende in den Seilen gehangen und es war wohl bestes Wetter am G-Kopf...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2010)

Nicht nur am G-Kopf.... auch hier wars Bombe! Hab mal mein motorrisiertes Zweirad ausreichend bewegt! Kurvensurfen im Allgäu macht tierisch Bock auf mehr!!!


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (25. Mai 2010)

man Fitze wir waren gerade alle am G-Kopf insgesamt ca. 25 Leute da hast mal wieder was verpasst


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> man Fitze wir waren gerade alle am G-Kopf insgesamt ca. 25 Leute da hast mal wieder was verpasst



und wieso sagst nicht bescheid?
Dann wäre ich wenigstens zum Bier trinken gekommen...


----------



## greatgonzo (25. Mai 2010)

hey
wollt mal fragen ob bei euch in rav jemand auch trail fährt oder ein trailbike im keller stehen hat, gibts ja ein paar unter euch die 3 oder noch mehr bikes zur verfügung haben
falls ja, könnt ich eines mal nen mittag ausprobiren bevor ich mir hier ein gebrauchtes bike kaufe, kann euch dafür auch mal en richtiges bier aus leutkirch(härle, wers einmal probiert hat ....) mitbringen

raphael


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2010)

trail oder trial ?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

ich tippe auf das Ding ohne Sattel. Also so komisch wie der fahrbereit.

Ich bin irgendwie zu doof zum Bremsen entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2010)

das denk ich auch...dann wär der dani sein mann 

um welche bremse dreht es sich bei dir ? bist du nüchtern ? blöde frage,natürlich bist du es nicht...


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

doch doch, noch.
Einmal 2x Martha, 2x Gustel, 1 mal Hayes.

Mein kollege hat sich grad ganz günstig ein Intens 6.6 gekauft. aber es gefällt ihm nicht. soll ich es ihm ankaufen?


----------



## greatgonzo (25. Mai 2010)

meine ein trialbike, 
die gibts mit wie ohne sattel, wobei sie ohne schon extrem ******** aussehen

woher kommt d "dani", ist der auch hier im forum angemeldet?

thx
raphael


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2010)

jetzt hast es wenigstens richtig geschrieben und der dani ist hier aus em Forum, aber frag deshalb bei Jochen_DC nach! PN tut´s auch!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> doch doch, noch.
> Einmal 2x Martha, 2x Gustel, 1 mal Hayes.
> 
> Mein kollege hat sich grad ganz günstig ein Intens 6.6 gekauft. aber es gefällt ihm nicht. soll ich es ihm ankaufen?



magura wär halt die zange ganz gut...hayes is ja kein thema oben rein und hinten rausdrücken.

6.6., sehr schnicke...du wirst es sicher unverschämt günstig erstehen können so wie ich dich kenne 
kaufs  intense is super !

edith sagt es gibht noch bilder vom we


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn mal da bist kannst mein Magura Entlüftungsset mitnehmen, damit ists einfacher als einfach!


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2010)

ich hab ja das kleine entlüftungskit. aber ich glaub ich bin unbegabt.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2010)

Dann bring die bremsen oder räder mit und ich machs deinen bremsen gegen bezahlung in bier!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2010)

Das könnte man mal überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2010)

more bildaz


----------



## Robsen (28. Mai 2010)

SX 4 SALE







http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/276270


----------



## LakeRider (29. Mai 2010)

I'll give you 50 bugs!


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2010)

so bin wieder zurück aus Salzburg.

Der Jakob hatte recht. Samstag Training : Nach mehreren Beinahabflügen im ersten Trainingslauf musste ich sofort Reifen wechseln sonst lief da nix...das war schon eher ne 4X Strecke als die anderen BMX Bahnen. Also Nobby Nic vorne und mein Larsen wanderte nach hinten. Danach lief es schon besser aber eins war direkt klar...dieser Kurs war recht tricky.
Und wie soll es erst bei strömenden Regen der Sonntag angekündigt war werden ?
Der Morgen begann mit leichtem Dauerregen der stets stärker wurde. So richtig öffnete der Himmel seine Schleusen zum Beginn der Qualifikation. Die lief bei mir nach anfänglichem Hängern durchaus gut. Ich fand mich erfreulicherweise auf dem 3. Platz der Rangliste nach der Quali.
In den Finalläufen, die erfreulicherweise bei Sonnenschein stattfanden, die Strecke aber immernoch äußerst glitschig war, hatte ich etwas Pech da mein Hinterrad rausfiel und es mich schier vom Rad zog (Foto folgt, nach einer wüsten Beschimpfung von mir gegen einen Österreicher brachte er mir das Beweisfoto dass er mich nichtmal berührte, zuvor dachte ich er wär in mich reingefahren...sauber ich flipp total aus und beschimpf den typ und am ende wars ein technischer defekt...was bin ich nur für ein psycho 
Ich musste also ins kleine Finale. Ich durfte dank der Quali als zweiter wählen weil auch der Qualisieger im kleinen Finale war (wurde umgemäht). Ich nahm ganz rechts hatte eine Top Start und fuhr einen ganz klaren deutlichen Start Ziel Sieg ein. Na wenigstens noch 5. und aus Podest gekommen 
Damit bin ich aktuell 3. in der Gesamtwertung hehe


----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2010)

und wieso sagst du nicht, daß du in salzburg bist? Dann hätte ich meinen Tag an der Strecke verbringen können...
Aber herzlichen glückwunsch!

edith:
dafür haben wir gestern B-Mais gerockt:


----------



## thirteen TRE (30. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch. Wie liefs in der Lizenz-Klasse? Und war insgesamt weniger los als bei anderen SDC-Rennen?



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Der Jakob hatte recht.



Ich kenn da jemanden, der meint: "You can either agree with me or be wrong"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2010)

thirteen tre: Lizenzklasse gewann der 16 jährige Benjamin Last  Vetsch ist in ner Kurve der Vorderreifen geplatzt und ist übelst abgeflogen. genauso wie am samstag ein mädel das allerdings per helikopter...is gottseidank nur ein haarriß im becken. und ja sehr wenig los , 70 fahrer in allen klassen gesamt. jede klasse direkt mit halbfinale weiter außer die elite...die waren 13  also erweiterung auf 16er

fizze: sehr geile fotos...ich hab nen helmcamvideo gesehen von b-mais mit der neuen strecke...das muss ja echt perfekt für dich sein 
ist salzburg in deiner nähe ? shit das wär lustig gewesen 
von nem özi bekomm ich noch nen foto wo ich fast flieg...sieht derb witzig aus


----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2010)

Der mittelteil gefällt mir nicht. Aber Augen zu, Bremse auf und durch.

ich bin in einer stunde in Salzburg und bin den ganzen Tag nur rumgegammelt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Mai 2010)

ne stunde is echt net viel...die Strecke würd ich mal an deiner Stelle aufsuchen. Sehr geil 

Bild vom Halbfinale


----------



## Pilatus (31. Mai 2010)

der Typ hinten meinte dann bestimmt: i sogs glai, i woars neht.

ist in Deutschland am donnerstag auch feiertag? Was geht am Woe? eventuel komm ich nach Rav


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2010)

ich hätte lust auf kickach, briach, hirscheck etc etc., oder Chinesentrail..... 
der kiste (christian) den ihr vom rollern her inzwischen auch kennt (Mongoose Fireball) ist dann in zukunft auch mit von der Partie, hat sich das schicke SX Trail von der vorangegangenen Seite gegönnt!!!
Die Szene wächst und wächst und wächst. Freut mich das er trotz den Gardasee Erlebnissen dabei bleiben will. Oder evtl auch speziell deswegen


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Mai 2010)

genau so wars...hahaha ...aber eins möcht ich betonen, ich hab des noch angefangen und mich hat es nicht geschmissen  na was bin ich doch für ein akrobat

jepp is feiertag...wie wäre der plan todtnau unsicher zu machen und an nem anderen tag kinderrad fahren ?

@tobi seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil...genauso wie dein toller gardaseebericht...let's ride on weekend all togehter


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2010)

Todtnau hört sich auch gut an, nur dachte ich eben das sich Kiste auf ner kleinen netten Tour etwas besser an das Bike gewöhnen könnte. Na zum Glück ist das Woe ja lang genug und so wie es aussieht macht auch ab Donnerstag das Wetter mit!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Mai 2010)

Kiste gewöhnt sich an die Kiste (egal ob Bike oder Sarg) in Todtnau.

ne spaß beiseite...ne schicke enduro tour am do wär auch nicht zu verachten  vielleicht is der jakob auch da und am start ? und fitze könnt eja 3 räder mitnehmen bzw. viell. hat er eins schon da ?!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2010)

na dann, nix wie weg.... 

ey kiste, du liest doch sowieso hier mit. Meld dich mal an, dann muss ich dich nicht anrufen!!


----------



## Pilatus (31. Mai 2010)

dann muss ich doch noch die Martha entlüften.

Ich wollte aber wahrscheinlich nich die ganzen vier tage da sein. ach mal schauen...

wie wäre es denn mit Filzbach? da können auch Anfänger wie der Stingie spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2010)

ich lach mich kaputt. Wollt ja fast schreiben das mit deiner Martha mach ich in 20 Min. aber in dem Fall. Mach ich nix!!! ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (31. Mai 2010)

dann werd ich mich jetzt doch bei einem bier hinsetzen und es nochmal probieren.
Aber wie wärs mit filzbach?


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Mai 2010)

filzbach is doch der hass-bekommt aus guten gründen am 5. juni nen reshape...also bin ich absolut für was anderes...das is der park der bei mir mit hindelang konkurriert. wo hab ich am wenigsten spaß 


das is übrigens die aktuelle Gesamtwertung im SDC bei den Masters. Wenn es nur so bliebe 

1 207 Klemm Marco                   119 
2 212 Preußer Michael               108 
3 208 Waldenmaier Fabian          79 
4 222 Wehringer Günter              77 
5 217 Hinkel Jens                       76 
6 225 Egelmair Christian             70 
7 204 Moser Thomas                   60 
8 226 Vogt Markus                      60 
9 213 Apel Marco                        44 
10 227 danner georg                   41 
11 210 Fahr Ralf                         38 
12 228 Turck Benjamin               38 
13 220 Schorlau Alexander         32 
14 221 Christi Jens                     30         
15 224 Kamlowski Andreas         26 
16 201 Schmulbach Roland         0 
17 203 Sieber Kai                      0 
18 205 Hallwachs Thorsten         0 
19 211 Weber Georg                  0 
20 214 Ramm Roger                   0


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2010)

Also, Donnerstag gemütliche Tour. Freitag am liebsten nach Todtnau, weil ja da doch der ein oder andere noch arbeiten muss. Hoffentlich von uns aber niemand! An Samstag und Sonntag evtl. rollern oder Chinesen Trailen und mal gemütlich bei nem Bierchen (oder zwei oder drei) im Schinderhannes zusammen sitzen!

You can either agree with me or be wrong, gelle fitze


----------



## thirteen TRE (31. Mai 2010)

Bin nicht am Start. Habe Freitag Vorlesung. Man kann ja nicht jeden Brückentag frei haben. Leider.


----------



## goshawk (1. Juni 2010)

moin,

ich will euch ja nicht den spaß an der sache verderben, aber ich/wir wären dankbar den chinesen-trail noch nicht zu befahren. durch den langen regen und einigen vollpfosten sind viele stellen total vermatscht und böse zuerfahren. es ist besser erst wieder auf ihm zu fahren wenn es länger warm und trocken ist....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juni 2010)

so..., Kiste ist raus, der ist doch tatsächlich ab heute am Ballermann sich zulaufen lassen! Wetterprognose für Donnerstag hat sich auch geändert, richtig, was auch sonst: REGEN!

Mal schauen, mal wieder ein bisschen dreckig machen wäre auch ganz witzig!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juni 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> da können auch Anfänger wie der Stingie spaß haben



Da fällt mir doch noch was ein. Pilatus denk doch mal zurück an unseren letzten gemeinsamen Todtnau Besuch. Wer hatte da jetzt mehr Spaß und wer mehr Schmerzen???? 

RICHTIG: Ich den Spaß und Du die Schmerzen

Nur schade das ich von deinem grandiosen Abflug kein Bildmaterial hab.
Also....., jetzt Bock auf ne Wiederholung in 2010??? Ich machs auch deiner Martha bei nem Bier auf der Terrasse.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2010)

OK, dass kann man machen. diesesmal weiß ich ja dann wo ich hinlanden muss.
Ausserdem: Fabian Barel hat auch grad schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (1. Juni 2010)

Moin die Herren, ich würde evtl. auch nach Todtnau fahren. Brauch noch ein bischen Praxis für Flims/Laax in 2 1/2 Wochen. Wobei das bei mir kurzfristig am Do.Abend entschieden wird...


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Juni 2010)

Fährst Trailfox mit Robert ? Cooool !


----------



## LakeRider (2. Juni 2010)

Jep, den Spass tue ich mir mal an


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Juni 2010)

why not...dir trau ich zu, dass du da was reisst


----------



## Robsen (2. Juni 2010)

Würd ja gerne mit nach Todtnau...aber geht nicht.

Ihr könnt mich aber im Fernsehen suchen, bei den Berichten auf MTV von ROCK AM RING!!!


TERRORIZE


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Juni 2010)

@Jochen_DC, Pilatus und die restlichen DH-Jünger: Wie isses denn jetzt? Todtnau? Freitag? Martha richten, Bierchen schlürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Juni 2010)

todtnau und bierchen schlürfen klingen top !


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Juni 2010)

Du bist zur Martha-Richten Session natürlich auch recht herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Juni 2010)

okey...wie is denn der grobe plan nun ? regen scheint ja echt nachzulassen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juni 2010)

Gute Frage! Ist der fitze eigentlich schon im Land? Ich mach heut auf alle fälle mein SX Todtnau race ready!


----------



## LakeRider (3. Juni 2010)

Moin, also wenn die Wetterprognosen passen dann fahr ich morgen nach Todtnau.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2010)

hier ist grosse Abschieds wiedersehen und noch mehr party.
So wie es ausschaut komm ich doch nicht. dafür schau ich mir mal Leogang, saalbach oder wagrain an.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juni 2010)

So, dann halt ich mal fest:

Stingie: motiviert und startklar
Jochen_DC: muss man nicht nachfragen
Lakerider: da passt die Motivation auch
VorBerger: muss oder will arbeiten
Robsen: rockt und trinkt zu viel Bier
Kiste: ist auf Mallorca aber ohne Rad (selber schuld)
dmo: muss das Geschäft am laufen halten
Pilatus: schon wieder mal voll bis oberkante unterlippe und stinkend langweilig

Hab ich jemanden vergessen, hoffe doch nicht!


----------



## bikingarni (3. Juni 2010)

Hey Boys!
Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, die Kiste los zu werden:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/277298/cat/500

Brauch dringend die Mäuse. Ihr kennt den Zustand, wenn ihr jemanden kennt oder es selber wollt, ich glaube meine Nummer müsste noch bekannt sein. Sonst melden.

PS: Ich wollt Sonntag nach Todtnau.

Gruß ARni


----------



## LakeRider (3. Juni 2010)

So Freunde der Nacht, Sachen sind gepackt, Morgen, nur noch den Radträger und das Bike aufs Auto und die Reise gen Schwarzwald kann los gehen


----------



## LakeRider (4. Juni 2010)

So Wetter passt, bin nachher in Todtnau. greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juni 2010)

habs net geschafft...wie wars in todtnau robert ?

hier noch 2 pics aus Salzburg...ich muß dringend zum Friseur


----------



## LakeRider (5. Juni 2010)

Todtnau war TOP!!! Der Wildride wurde nochmals modifiziert. Aus ein paar Doubles wurden Tables und bei ein paar Sprüngen weiter oben sind nun (je nach speed) Weiten von 1-7m kein Problem mehr. Der letzte Teil war leider etwas zerfahren. Die Landung nach dem Roadgap war immer etwas holprig so das sich die Anfahrt auf den letzten Sprung immer etwas als schwirig gestaltete. Vieleicht lags aber auch nur an meinem Fahrstil. Die Downhillstrecke war ebenfalls gut zu befahren, trocken und sau schnell.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2010)

so kinners,
bin in rav. allerdings nicht so bereit wie gehofft. bin opfer meines tiefen tretlagers geworden:
bei der anfahrt auf einen kleinen step-down in b-mais wollte ich nochmal treten und bin prompt mit dem pedal an einem stein hängengeblieben und neben das fahrrad gefallen. alles nicht so wild. beim rad putzen hab ich aber gemerkt, das ich wohl doch einen offenen ellenbogen habe. safty-jacket ausgezogen und siehe da: einen 2cm cut im rechten ellenbogen. alles ins auto, ins krankenhaus nach deggendorf und da haben sie mir gleich noch den schleimbeutel rausgenommen. jetzt darf ich 1 woche mit gipsschiene rumlaufen und kann wegen antibiotika nix trinken. ich hasse es!

ist trotzdem was geplant? auf eine cola könnt ich ja rumkommen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Juni 2010)

ach du jemine...bist du deppert ?

ich hab heut mein 4x rad fertiggebastelt da heut der postbote geklingelt hat...dann eine absolute sahen tour mit tobi gemacht...die tour war echt spitze trotz dass sie recht knackig war. und perfektes timing denn zu den achtelfinalläufen im 4x weltcup sahs ich schon wieder vor der glotze 

leider noch keine aufnahmen der helmcam von heut...hat mal wieder probs gemacht...keine ahnung was da los is...

ansonsten is das jetzt sehr sehr fein









morgen wollten wir gemütlich in nessenreben rollern...ich will gleichmal testen wie die kefü so funzt


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2010)

sieht gut aus

dann komm ich zum blödsinn schwätzen mal rum. bis morgen


----------



## Alien3 (5. Juni 2010)

Hey
die carbocage sieht mal soo geil aus und dann noch mit dem roten ketteblatt..richtig geil
und neben bei hat von euch jemand ne schraube für ne Hayes Sole, die schraube mit der man die bremse an dem lenker fest macht??? Meine is rund die bekomm ich dann nich mehr weg.
Weil für kickach is mir nur ne Hinter Bremse zu wenig 

Max


----------



## plug (6. Juni 2010)

fährst du jetzt 1-händig auto?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juni 2010)

morscheee,
also ich lass mich dann heut auch kurz blicken, allerdings auch nur zum blödsinn labern und evtl photos machen, weil mein knie verlangt ne pause!!! Man(n) ist eben nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2010)

die Tour gestern war ja auch net ohne...und wir hatten ne echt ordentliche Grundspeed muss ich sagen.  Probs to u, Dude 

wann seit ihr ca. oben ? wollt net so spät hoch damit ich noch dh weltcup glotzen kann 

p.s.: der herr ramm hat sich für heut auch mal wieder angekündigt  die schweizer mögen unsere strecke hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. Juni 2010)

ich geh jetzt ins KH un komm dann vorbei.

@plug: ne, das ist doch verboten...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juni 2010)

also ich möcht auch wieder um 14 uhr vor der Klotze sitzen, weil MotoGP und DH WC. Das eine auf der Klotze das andere auf em Mac.

wie wäre es so mit ca. 11/11.30 Uhr???

Die Frage ist nur wie fit da dann schon der Rest ist. Wobei Fitze müsste ja fit sein wie ein Turnschuh, so ohne Alkohol und Party mit ausreichend schlaf!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2010)

müsst noch bisserl verdauen dann bin ich grob zw. 11.30 und 12 oben 
der ramm müsst schon da sein, der sitzt schon im auto aufm weg zu uns


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juni 2010)

Pictureservice!!!
Mal ein paar Eindrück von Nessenreben heute. Herr Ramm gab sich auch die Ehre und dank den Abwassergräben auch schöne neue Perspektiven im Anlieger möglich...


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2010)

wow-viiiiiielen Dank- , wie schnell warst du denn ? ich glaub ich hab heut zuviel sonne abbekommen...bin so am arsch kann mich nicht mehr bewegen...spannendes dh race 

das stepupfrontal bild bei dem der tt besser zu sehen ist kannst das auch noch uppen ? wär arg cool


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juni 2010)

das hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2010)

genau das ', vielen vielen Dank.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juni 2010)

um dem Poser auch beim stylen zu helfen: Beim TableTop dein rechtes Knie ans Oberrohr drücken.


----------



## plug (7. Juni 2010)

warum hast du bei den lichtverhältnissen so hohe ISO-werte?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2010)

ISO Wert ist jeweils 400, was soll daran zu hoch sein???


----------



## plug (7. Juni 2010)

640 bei IMG_2116, dachte man lässt die empflindlichkeit möglichst gering um das rauschen in grenzen zu halten. auto-iso?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2010)

ich hatte es zum einen auf auto, weil ich mal ne andere einstellung versucht hatte. und mit ner anderen programmwahl herumprobiert hab. das nächste mal wird wieder etwas anderes versucht und der iso wert festgenagelt....
irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen das die ersten paar tausend bilder eh alle ******* sind, von daher hab ich noch luft nach oben!!!


----------



## plug (7. Juni 2010)

ja, dauert wohl ne weile bis man da rein kommt. bin grad dabei mir nen slave-blitz zuzulegen. vielleicht wärs nicht schlecht, auch tagsüber die fahrer mit nem externen blitz von schräg unten anzustrahlen. gute beispiele dafür findet man hier immer wieder in der galerie.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2010)

das hat ich noch direkt während der aktion gesagt, nächste anschaffung ist Canon ST-E2 zur infrarot ansteuerung meines 430er Blitzes!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2010)

Morgen abend Videosession in der Goldenen Uhr!!! Bier und Videos gratis....

Mit dabei, Fitze and me!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juni 2010)

ab wann ? das richt ich mir ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2010)

egal, um so früher um so besser... hast noch aktuelle filme???

ich hab ein paar zu bieten die wohl noch nicht all zu bekannt sind!

geschaut wird auf em 46" plasma gerätchen!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juni 2010)

jo MADE ist sehr gut und dann finde ich sicher noch den ein oder anderen guten Film  Wie wärs mit was retro mässiges...jib 2 ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2010)

warum nicht!!! einfach mitbringen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Juni 2010)

@Robsen: Brauchst du bezüglich heut abend eigentlich ne Sondereinladung? Wenn ja, der Pilatus kommt heut noch bei Dir vorbei und sacht Bescheid!!!! Du musst auch kein Biertrinken wenn dich das letzte Wochenende noch verfolgt!


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2010)

der robsen ist einer der langweiligsten typen wo ich kenn...
wann gehts los?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Juni 2010)

19 Uhr oder so?!?


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2010)

wegen mir, OK


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Juni 2010)

passt


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2010)

dann bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juni 2010)

War luschtig gestern, könnte ruhig öfter so sein! Noch besser wäre es natürlich wenn man zuvor gemeinsam biken würde!!!


----------



## kiste1988 (9. Juni 2010)

Ja wäre cool


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2010)

ja war echt klasse und ne super luschtige runde wars...nächstes mal vorher wie tobi sagt radfahren dann videos luagen 

und tobi wegen stürzen und so...auch unsere young guns stürzen...heut hat es den jojo am stepup erwischt ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juni 2010)

wir fahren und üben einfach weiter! Sobald meine Mum wieder aus em Urlaub zurück ist, werd ich dann endlich mal nach Todtnau fahren! Ansonsten brauchts halt echt mehr Zeit um fahren gehen zu können.


----------



## LakeRider (9. Juni 2010)

Und da sagt noch einer Freerider wären verrückt

http://freecaster.tv/skate/1012299/going-downhill-really-fkin-fast


----------



## LakeRider (9. Juni 2010)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt bin ich So. in Flims oder Hindelang je nachdem wie's aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein Zusammenschnitt von Aufnahmen der letzten Tage. Tobi ist mit seiner Schluchtenmoshaktion auch drauf


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Juni 2010)

fitze die wildride dürfte dir jetzt auch gefallen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. Juni 2010)

ICH WILL DA HIN, VERDAMMT!!!!!!!!!!! 

p.s.: du bist auch nicht wirklich langsam unterwegs  R E S P E C T


----------



## LakeRider (16. Juni 2010)

ich war schon, komm aber leider erst im August, nach meinem Besuch in Whistler, wieder dort hin


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juni 2010)

arsch :>


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juni 2010)

sieht auf jeden Fall witzig aus. könnte man auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juni 2010)

Uiuiui, komm grad aus Leogang zurück und hab mir das 4X-Training und Quali angeschaut.
Da hat der Guido echt was hingebaut, wo die Pros ins straucheln kommen. der Wahnsinn.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Juni 2010)

Bilder?


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juni 2010)

hab doch nur handyfoto...


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Uiuiui, komm grad aus Leogang zurück und hab mir das 4X-Training und Quali angeschaut.
> Da hat der Guido echt was hingebaut, wo die Pros ins straucheln kommen. der Wahnsinn.



der David Graf fuhr auf 3 hinter Graves...der scheint damit gut klar zu kommen  wird heut spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Juni 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> hab doch nur handyfoto...



nimm doch den benny (hoffe das stimmt so) mit, der hat fotoapparat am start. erinner mich noch gut an Schladming letztes Jahr. Da lief ich den Franzosen auch übern weg.


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juni 2010)

der ist aber nicht mehr da, der benni. der ist jetzt in toulouse.

Der Graves ist auf der Joker-Linie etwas ins straucheln gekommen. Der Fischbach ist da glaub am schnellsten durch, hats aber weiter hinten im Matsch wieder verloren.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2010)

die 4x Strecke in Leogang is ja echt ganz ganz pervers...und leider hat sich Graf nach wirklich tollen Läufen im Halbfinale den Fuß übel gebrochen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2010)

So, heut wird wieder gerollert. Und zwar schon ab ca. 11.30 Uhr. Bahn ist trocken und sehr sehr schnell! Also, wer zu hause bleibt ist selber schuld!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2010)

schön wars wieder! bin ja mal gespannt ob ich die eine chestycam aufnahme von mir heut noch sehen werde


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2010)

@Jochen_DC: Sonntag, wieder alles beim alten, gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort?


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2010)

jepp bin dabei. andy auch. die anderen rauschen nach todtnau. bei dir läufts da oben grad so gut dass dürfen wir net unterbrechen ...wegen der aufnahmer mach ich mich nach dem wm spiel ran


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juni 2010)

Hier der Beweis... Tobi packt den Turbo aus


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Juni 2010)

thx, mal gespannt was heut geht und was wir für aufnahmen zusammen bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juni 2010)

und auch heut hast nochmal zugelegt. wenn so unsere fussballelf zulegen würde würden wir locker die wm gewinnen  tip top


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Juni 2010)

Deutschland, Deutschland, Deutschland, Deutschland....


----------



## vnvrum (28. Juni 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## Pilatus (28. Juni 2010)

schlecht aussehen tut das schonmal nicht. Bin aber am Woe nicht da.
vielleicht fahr ich die DH-Strecke in Barr.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juni 2010)

sieht extrem geil aus Markus...mann oh mann...


----------



## vnvrum (29. Juni 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juli 2010)

Gemeinschaftsproduktion vom vergangenen Sonntag.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juli 2010)

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juli 2010)

ne oder ? Der Skandal des jahres so wie es aussieht...gewinnt der schobaseckl ne enduro testride gedöns sache...ich wünsch dir reichlich höhenmeter ))...bergauf natürlich


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe es geht nur bergrunter...


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Juli 2010)

so wie im Bike Studio bequatscht müssen wir dringend mehr Touren fahren. Wir sollten uns einfach mal an Remedy Tobi hängen weil der topfit ist und motiviert  

Und ich bin gespannt ob Cupkeks mit dem schönen Nicolai hierher findet


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juli 2010)

so, da hätten wir mal noch ne kleine photostrecke zu den bisher gezeigten videos


 

 

 



Tourenfahren, wie wäre es denn immer mit Freitags???


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juli 2010)

so, kleine Preview:




sollte so 2kg leichter sein als das Alutech


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juli 2010)

ach der Rahmen kam also doch noch an!!!

Na dann lass dich endlich mal wieder hier blicken. Strecke ist geil und Bier gibts hier genug!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juli 2010)

morgen gehts erstmal nach Saalbach. Am Woe vielleicht noch auf dem Freeride Festival oder irgendwo anders fahren. Das Wochenende danach muss ich hier übersetzer spielen. 
Ich denke zwischen den Rutenfest Wochenenden werd ich mal Zeit haben.


----------



## plug (7. Juli 2010)

white is so yesterday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2010)

ich hab schon weisse Fahrräder gehabt, da waren die noch nicht mal in.


----------



## LakeRider (8. Juli 2010)

Moin die Herren, schöne Grüße aus Whistler...
Love is a Mountain not a Beach... hell yeah...

Ach und scheiss auf Kondition wo zu gibt es Lifte


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Juli 2010)

hey Rob...seeeehr fett da wäre ich jetzt auch gern...ich hoffe auf gelegentliche Fotoberichte von Dir  Ride on


----------



## LakeRider (9. Juli 2010)

Denke ein paar Bilder folgen nächste Woche wenn ich wieder zurück bin. Morgen leih ich mir hier mal noch ne GoPro HD aus und dann schaun mer mal was dabei raus kommt...


----------



## LakeRider (9. Juli 2010)

So hier noch ein paar Bilder aus Whistler... Fortsetzung folgt wenn ich zurück bin...


----------



## Problem (12. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo ich die einstiege zu den trails um Ravensburg finde. Oder ne karte. Würden da evtl. auch ganz gern mal vorbei fahren.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juli 2010)

ist schwierig zu erklären, am besten fährst du einfach mal mit uns mit. wir beißen net ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. Juli 2010)

Einfach ne gemeinsame tour fahren..... oder???


----------



## DenK (13. Juli 2010)

Hei Leute, 

Bin der Typ aus Albstadt, der sofort Jochens Gabel am Startturm oben erkannt hat. 

War heut morgen bei eurem kleinen Park am Freibad bei Kickach.
Man, ist das anstrengend, nach einer Runde falle ich fast tot um. 
Aber echt gut gemacht, nach ner gewissen Einfahrzeit gehen die Sprünge recht gut von der Hand.

Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte:

Hat jemand von euch lust am Samstag mit nach Leogang zu gehen?
Wir sind bis jetzt ne Gruppe von ca. 6 Leuten, verstreut von BC bis Ulm.
Ein großer Bus für die Bikes wäre vorhanden.
allerdings fahren wir erst Richtung Ulm um die Leute einzusammeln und dann über die A8 richtung Süden.

Wer mit will kann mit mir ab BC mitfahren.

Ihr könnt auch hier reinschauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465876&page=4



Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Juli 2010)

Mensch Dennis, du sollst doch nicht Fremdthreaden 

Wenn du schon in Weingarten warst, hättest auch gleich noch Kickach (nicht Freibad) mitnehmen können


----------



## DenK (13. Juli 2010)

Ich war aber soo fertig danach.
Außerdem hatte ich nur den Fullface-Helm dabei, damit will ich keine Tour fahren.

Bist du grade in Weingarten?
Kannst mir mal zeigen wo dieser ominöse Drop in deinem Album ist?
Oder ich schließe mich auch mal den üblichen verdächtigen hier bei einer Tour an?!

Gehst du eigentlich mit am Samstag? Wird bestimmt klasse wenns Wetter mitspielt.


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Juli 2010)

Ne bin gerade in Balingen, morgen Mittag bin ich aber in Weingarten.
Wenn du Zeit hast könnten wir da ne Runde fahren 

Ansonsten will ich auch ne Tour mit den Jungs hier fahren, sobald ich meine Bachelor-Thesis abgegeben habe. Zumal ich ja ab August bei Weingarten wohne.

Leogang würd mich reizen - wird mir aber wohl zu stressig. Mal schauen...


----------



## FFM (13. Juli 2010)

Prüfungen sind Freitag rum also geht es am Samstag in den Wald - Kickach, Rößlerhalde, Butzenberg. Wer kommt mit...?


----------



## Problem (13. Juli 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Prüfungen sind Freitag rum also geht es am Samstag in den Wald - Kickach, Rößlerhalde, Butzenberg. Wer kommt mit...?



Geht mir genauso, aber genau deswegen werde ich samstag nich in der lage sein mein fahrrad geradeaus bewegen zu können

Aber ich würde gern ma mitkommen, muss aber geleich sagen das ich nicht zu downhillfraktion gehöre, mit meinem auf enduro getrimmten glide  aber wenn mich trotzdem jemand mitnehmen würde wäre das geil. Aber nächster woche habe ich alle zeit der welt


----------



## FFM (14. Juli 2010)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, aber genau deswegen werde ich samstag nich in der lage sein mein fahrrad geradeaus bewegen zu können
> 
> Aber ich würde gern ma mitkommen, muss aber geleich sagen das ich nicht zu downhillfraktion gehöre, mit meinem auf enduro getrimmten glide  aber wenn mich trotzdem jemand mitnehmen würde wäre das geil. Aber nächster woche habe ich alle zeit der welt



Sind nicht meine ersten Semesterferien, von dem her verkrafte ich es mich erst am Samstag fahruntauglich zu machen. Habe auch ein All Mountain, dass geht schon - kannst gerne mal mit. Schreib dir mal zeitnah ne PM, dann können wir besser planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2010)

Alle doof!


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Juli 2010)

sehr geistreich herr fitze... ;-)

@denk du warst offensichtlich in nessenreben...wenn du da mit dem freerider gefahren bist respekt...das is echt heavy...die strecke is auch so ne gute fitnessstrecke  wir haben uns da viel mühe gegeben 
um zum drop zu kommen musst mal mit uns kickach unsicher machen...kein bikepark aber auch mal ganz net 

ill-usion wenn du deine cam mitnimmst bist du herzlich willkommen ;-)...nein natürlich auch so, aber schicke bilder hast du auf deiner page. wie geht der helmut newon spruch doch gleich...du musst ecvht ne super kamera haben ;-)

die potentiellen trainingspartner scheinen sich dieses jahr ja erfreulich schnell zu vermehren


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2010)

immernoch alle doof!
ob geistreich oder nicht.


----------



## FFM (17. Juli 2010)

Hat irgendjemand von Euch die Matchmaker Halterungen von Sram/Avid - brauche dringend welche, alle Geschäfte die ich abgeklappert habe, hatten sie nicht da...


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2010)

welche Räder soll ich mitnehmen übers Rutenfest?
am Mittwoch abend könnte ich mich vielleicht wieder bewegen. aber am Donnerstag und Freitag geht's bestimmt.

noch zwei mal schlafen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Juli 2010)

Etwas zum rollern und eins zum hoch liften und runter ballern! Könnten ja am Freitag nach todtnau schauen!!!


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2010)

Dann muss ich doch alle drei mitnehmen. weil das VT muss mit den Bremsen zu dir.
Aber das sollte auch machbar sein.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Juli 2010)

Du könntest doch rein theoretisch noch mehr mitnehmen. Sonst würdest doch nicht allein mit nem Sharan fahren, gelle?!?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2010)

so wies aussieht nehm ich noch meinen Bruder mit 1-3 Rädern mit.
Aber das bekommen wir hin. Ich bin da zuversichtlich


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juli 2010)

nimm soviel räder mit wie du kannst  seh es als test für pds 

hier mal die aktuelle Gesamtwertung des 4X Cups Masters. 

1 207 Klemm Marco 
2 212 Preußer Michael 
3 217 Hinkel Jens 
4 208 Waldenmaier Fabian 
5 222 Wehringer Günter 
6 213 Apel Marco 
7 225 Egelmair Christian 
8 231 Sieber Kai   
9 220 Schorlau Alexander 
10 204 Moser Thomas 
11 226 Vogt Markus  
12 232 Knoll Oliver   
13 229 Dittrich Kay   
14 224 Kamlowski Andreas 
15 230 Weiße Markus   
16 227 danner georg  
17 210 Fahr Ralf 
18 228 Turck Benjamin  
19 221 Christi Jens 
20 214 Ramm Roger  
21 201 Schmulbach Roland        
22 205 Hallwachs Thorsten      
23 211 Weber Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juli 2010)

Also doch 4.! Trotzdem R E S P E K T....


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juli 2010)

thx  jepp hatte mich nicht verrechnet. die nä. 2 we's werden die wertung aber nochmal kräftig durchwirbeln.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juli 2010)

Eieiei. Daumen hoch!

das Glory lass ich hier kein Bock 3 Räder aus dem 2. Stock ins Auto zu laden. ich habs eilig. Wollte schon gar nix mitnehmen, weil es gestern hieß, daß ich am Donnerstag nach England muss. wurde heute aber um eine Woche verschoben. jetzt muss ich meine Radsachen dochnoch einpacken...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Juli 2010)

oh je Pilatus.... aber auf em Rutenfest einen saufen wollen. Klingt ja eher nach ner Pussy, was da so schreibst!!! Aber für PDS bist aus England wieder zurück?


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juli 2010)

der ist reserviert. Das übernimmt dann der Kollege. Ich muss nach England, damit er diese Woche nach Kroatien zum segeln kann. er geht dann, damit ich nach PDS kann.

So, jetzt gehts los. bis in ein paar Tagen mal.


----------



## LakeRider (24. Juli 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nimm soviel räder mit wie du kannst  seh es als test für pds
> 
> hier mal die aktuelle Gesamtwertung des 4X Cups Masters.
> 
> ...






Hey wechler Jahrgang ist Masters? War glaub ab 30? oder? Wenn ich dann Rentner bin fahr ich den Cup glaub au wieder mit


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juli 2010)

jepp is ab 30...mach das  wird lustig


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2010)

so sahs gestern in der Schwyz us


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Juli 2010)

Verdammt, wieso muss ich blos immer arbeiten! Das wäre was für mich und meine Dirty Dan´s gewesen. Aber eins muss man sagen, zu Unterwasser passen die Bedingungen bestens!!!!!
Kleine Anregung meinerseits, mudguard und unterrohrschutzblech montieren bei chestymount aufnahmen, wenn solche bedingungen vorherrschen. 

Ach und für heute.... Viel Glück und schnelle Beine, Buddy!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2010)

ich hätt heut eher ein navi gebraucht...hab das rennen net gefunden bin wieder da...really disappointed 

und mudguard is beim nächsten jahr dran...das war eine pampe ich sags dir


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Juli 2010)

14.30 Uhr kickach mit gopro?


----------



## TobyR (25. Juli 2010)

LakeRider schrieb:


> Hey wechler Jahrgang ist Masters? War glaub ab 30? oder? Wenn ich dann Rentner bin fahr ich den Cup glaub au wieder mit


 
Gibts auch ne Klasse "Renter mit Schraubknie?" dann fahr ich mit!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hab genügend schrauben und Klammern in mir, auch am Knie! Ich fahr dieses Jahr noch die letzten beiden Rennen mit bei den Masters!!! Wieso bist du verschraubt???


----------



## TobyR (25. Juli 2010)

Erzähl ich Dir mal  längere Story, aber im Herbst sollt ich wieder aufm Bock sitzen können


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Juli 2010)

Wie versprochen gibts heut doch noch nen Post mit Bild von heute!!!!



und mal in ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2010)

Fotos sind echt fett geworden )) Thanx Tobi


----------



## Robsen (27. Juli 2010)

Zurück ausm Bärengarten....Fitze hat glaub seit drei tagen ne gesichtslähmung.....schöne bilder, noch besser bei facebook...fitze sieht betrunken blöd aus und ist langweilig....muss radeln...weather sucks...


----------



## bikingarni (27. Juli 2010)

Hat einer von euch zufälligst noch ne 180er oder 200er Formula-Scheibe mit passendem Adapter fürs HR IS. Code für den Adapter wäre FD40064-10 bzw. FD40064-10.

Mir wäre ser geholfen.

Fabi, ai ähm lucking vorwart tu PdS!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Juli 2010)

Hab ne 200er Scheibe, Adapter muss ich nachschauen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2010)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Fabi, ai ähm lucking vorwart tu PdS!



ja mann das wird fett


----------



## Pilatus (28. Juli 2010)

so, wieder lebend. 
Es gab nie eine Gesichtslähmung!

und wenn ihr da grillen geht, nehmt mich mit.


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juli 2010)

Alle doof! Das Wetter auch...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Juli 2010)

Und der Fitze ist immer 2x doofer wie der Rest und wie das Wetter sowieso ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (31. Juli 2010)

nicht mehr ganz so doof.
1300 Nessenreben zum rollern. Und alle kommen mit!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Juli 2010)

Ich nicht, Frau macht Stress! Euch viel Spaß heut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (31. Juli 2010)

Hah! langweilig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Juli 2010)

Du sagst es!!


----------



## Pilatus (31. Juli 2010)

witzig wars.
Fahrrad rennt wie Drecksau.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. August 2010)

Heut schön Freecater schauen bei mir!!! Davor oder danach rollern in Nessenreben. 
Wobei ich denke das ich allein sein werd, bei so vielen Douala - Geschädigten!


----------



## dmo (2. August 2010)

@LakeRider (und wer am Dienstag sonst noch Lust hat auf eine enduromässige Tour)

Wir treffen uns um 19.30h am Bike Studio. 

Gruß dmo


----------



## LakeRider (2. August 2010)

No, ich bin raus. Mir kam da heute ein Termin dazwischen. Nächstes mal wieder. Servus


----------



## dmo (2. August 2010)

Alles klar, wird wahrscheinlich eh ne Regentour.


----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2010)

So, ich melde mich mal für drei Tage ab.

@robsen und Gesichtslähmung: ich hab ein Foto von uns zwei auf meinem Händie gefunden...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. August 2010)

Wie jetzt, gibts in Good old Britanien kein Internet or the hell what???

But anyway. Have Fun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2010)

und wieder da. Chips als Beilage ist nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## frireida (10. August 2010)

verabschiedet sich, und fährt heute Nacht nach Torbole an den Gardasee 
also, ride on


----------



## greatgonzo (12. August 2010)

hey,
mal ne hoffentlich einfache frage, ist dieses bike bikepark tauglich? 
und was ihr vermutlich nun schon denk, nein es muss keine 2 meter drops aushalten, höchstens schlecht gefahrene 1 meter drops





so bald ich eine klare antwort hab und wieder abtauche, könnt ihr ja noch einmal in ruhe faire darüber "diskutieren", wer recht hat

vielen dank schon mal
raphael


----------



## Problem (12. August 2010)

Ja. 

Insofern alles noch funktioniert


----------



## greatgonzo (12. August 2010)

noch was,
kostet übrigends 800, war mal ein leihbike, mir wurde jetzt aber ein anderes bike angeboten und empfohlen:





dafür würden ihm 1200 reichen, meinte es wurde erst so 20 mal verliehen. wär das etwas für einen einsteiger.

also teste morgen mal beide und nehme vermutlich das zuza, gute/glückliche wahl?


mfg
raphael


----------



## X-Fire (12. August 2010)

@greatgonzo

das astrix ist definitiv bikeparktauglich. wie du an meinem profil siehst, hab ich auch eins mit ner 888  war grad erst paar tage in portes du soleil damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatgonzo (12. August 2010)

mhhh, im moment siehts also so aus

astrix:
++nur 800euro
-stark gebraucht
-eigentlich nur downhill, da kleiner und niedriger rahmen


zuza:
+1200euro
+erst wenig gefahren
+auch uphill fähig, da größerer/höherer rahmen


vom erscheinungsbild sind beide nicht meine traum bikes, aber wär kann sich schon sein traumbike leisten
denk ich werd morgen spontan entscheiden, welches mir ein besseres gefühl verspricht, ausser ihr ratet mir von einem der beiden stark ab???


raphael


----------



## X-Fire (12. August 2010)

wie groÃ ist der astrix rahmen?  ich hab einen in grÃ¶Ãe M und bin 1,79 groÃ. hier daheim fahr ich damit auch den berg hoch, hab halt vorne ein 38iger blatt. 

stabil ist der rahmen auf jedenfall, ist aber auch net ganz so leicht. aber 800â¬ ist n guter preis, wenn die komponenten noch einigermaÃen gut sind. der rahmen hat ja schon mal 1500â¬ gekostet. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich damals alles neu gekauft habe, hoffe ich dass meins noch mehr wert ist 

zum anderen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2010)

Alles lanweilig, so siehts aus wenn der Thread unterwegs ist.....



Pilatus klärt den Roadgap in Chatel!


----------



## bikingarni (12. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Für diesen Haufen Geld würde ich keines der Räder nehmen! 800 bzw. 1200 Euro sind für abgelederte Leihbikes definitiv zu viel. 800 vll noch für das Morewood!


----------



## LakeRider (14. August 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Alles lanweilig, so siehts aus wenn der Thread unterwegs ist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pilatus klärt den Roadgap in Chatel!



nice


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. August 2010)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: FÃ¼r diesen Haufen Geld wÃ¼rde ich keines der RÃ¤der nehmen! 800 bzw. 1200 Euro sind fÃ¼r abgelederte Leihbikes definitiv zu viel. 800 vll noch fÃ¼r das Morewood!



Hab mir auch gerade 'nen Freerider gekauft fÃ¼r 1000â¬: 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ion-7-gr-17,5-(m)-sehr-selten,top-rad/9655081

Ist das auch zu teuer? Zustand ist okay, nur ein bisschen schwer...


Will damit jetzt Bikeparks in BodenseenÃ¤he besuchen. KÃ¶nnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?

Was gibt es denn da in Nessreben? Kann man da mit so 'nem Rad fahren oder ist das eher ein Bmx/Dirt-Track?

Oh und wo kann man hier im Landkreis Rv Fullface-Helme und eventuell Protekoren anprobieren und kaufen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2010)

alle heile wieder aus PDS zum glück trotz solchen dingern


----------



## X-Fire (14. August 2010)

@jochen_dc
haha das hab ich ja jetzt erst geblickt, dass wir uns in PDS getroffen haben. kumpel und ich sind mit euch 1-2 abfahrten gefahren, ihr seid aber weiter nach chatel und wir wieder zurück.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2010)

cool, hey schade dass wir das nicht vor ort rausgefunden hatten haben ja online schon länger die ehre ;-)
hättet ruhig noch paar runden mehr noch mitfahren können war doch ne lustige truppe


----------



## X-Fire (14. August 2010)

wir wussten halt nicht, wie lange wir brauchen um wieder ganz rüber zu kommen. wir haben von morzine ab noch 2 lifte gebraucht um wieder auf unseren campingplatz zu kommen. 
aber das nächste mal erkenne ich dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (15. August 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> alle heile wieder aus PDS zum glück trotz solchen dingern



very nice


----------



## TobyR (15. August 2010)

Sehr cool! 



LakeRider schrieb:


> very nice


----------



## dmo (15. August 2010)

Boah, so wie das Gras am Anfang der Landung fehlt sind an dem Mördergap auch schon ein paar zu kurz gesprungen !?


----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2010)

der Jochen hat teilschuld am fehlenden Gras


----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2010)

Haben alle immernoch kaputte Unterarme, oder warum geht hier nix weiter?


----------



## vnvrum (16. August 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## LakeRider (16. August 2010)

ab der 19 min. gehts im Train über das Gap in Chatel


----------



## LakeRider (16. August 2010)

<object width="400" height="225"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=11885622&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=11885622&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="225"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/11885622">Fascinated</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/traildevils">Traildevils</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## LakeRider (16. August 2010)

na dann halt anderst

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11885622"]Fascinated on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2010)

vnvrum schrieb:


> coole perspektive des bach gaps. sieht hier aus wie 20m, aber auf anderen bildern sieht man die weite besser...
> Is der Fitze da auch rüber?  meinst, wär des auch mit hardtail noch zu machen? Landung sieht geleckt aus.



Grundsätzlich, könnte man das Gap mit dem Hardtail springen. Die Landung ist recht Smooth. Gleiches gilt für das Roadgap
Aber man muss erstmal bis dort hin kommen 

und klar ist der Fitze da rüber! ich hab den Herrn Jochen-DC ja da rüber gezogen. Der Prorider in der Landung bin ich.


----------



## LakeRider (16. August 2010)

ja ne is klar, wer in der Bike 09.2010 auch ne Doppelseite und mehrer Fotos von sich behaupten kann der muss quasi ein Pro sein 

Ihr hättet zum Enduro Test wohl doch besser nach Chatel sollen 
Ich hab da letztes Jahr mein Remdey drüber gejagt aber das ist schon grenzwertig


----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2010)

Ich denke schon, daß es mit dem Hardtail geht. Der Aufprall der Landung ist nicht so stark. Grenzwertiger sind dann eben die Bremswellen.


----------



## LakeRider (16. August 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, daß es mit dem Hardtail geht. Der Aufprall der Landung ist nicht so stark. Grenzwertiger sind dann eben die Bremswellen.



Hardtail geht schon ist nur ne Frage was deine Knochen noch vertragen


----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2010)

Soviel schon noch


----------



## TobyR (16. August 2010)

Der Snowride ist ja mal geil 


LakeRider schrieb:


> na dann halt anderst
> 
> Fascinated on Vimeo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. August 2010)

moin moin...hab meine aufnahmen mal zusammemgeschnippelt...für ein klick auf 'gefällt mir' wär ich euch dankbar...wär cool wenn es vdw werden würde 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8349


----------



## vnvrum (17. August 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## daschwob (17. August 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> moin moin...hab meine aufnahmen mal zusammemgeschnippelt...für ein klick auf 'gefällt mir' wär ich euch dankbar...wär cool wenn es vdw werden würde
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8349



hey jochen, 
wo sind denn die ersten minuten entstanden? ist das dorf da unten
morzine? kenn ich nämlich net die trails


----------



## Robsen (23. August 2010)

zurück aus Flims Laax. 

War ne geile Truppe gestern, Wetter bombe, Trails muddy but nice.

War ein suuuuper Tag gestern!!!!! Schreit nach wiederholung!


----------



## vnvrum (24. August 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## LakeRider (26. August 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> zurück aus Flims Laax.
> 
> War ne geile Truppe gestern, Wetter bombe, Trails muddy but nice.
> 
> War ein suuuuper Tag gestern!!!!! Schreit nach wiederholung!




BEI DER WIEDERHOLUNG BIN ICH DABEI.
Nur dann, lass ich das mit dem selber zerstören. Aber so langsam kann ich wieder brauchbar laufen  biken dürfte glaub besser gehn


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> zurück aus Flims Laax.
> 
> War ne geile Truppe gestern, Wetter bombe, Trails muddy but nice.
> 
> War ein suuuuper Tag gestern!!!!! Schreit nach wiederholung!



Mal 'ne Frage:

ich überlege mir auch nächste Woche ein paar Tage entweder nach Flims oder nach Livigno zu gehen.

Flims ist ja etwas kürzere Anreise aber gibt's da trotzdem genug zu fahren wenn die eine Freeride-Strecke am 28. zu ist?

Oder ist das eher ein Tourengebiet? Aus dem Bikepark werd ich auch nicht ganz schlau. Auf der Seite steht nirgends was es da für Strecken gibt.


----------



## bikingarni (27. August 2010)

Jemand Böcke mit mir und Maxi Montag was zu starten?


----------



## DenK (28. August 2010)

Ist heut jemand in Nessenreben, bzw. wie siehts denn Wettermäßig bei euch im Süden aus?

Habe böcke auf Biken, aber fürn Bikepark ists mir zu nass. 


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. August 2010)

Nessenreben dürfte heute recht spaßfrei sein durch den starken Regen in der Nacht und heut morgen...lohnt sich quasi net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (28. August 2010)

Na schön du alter Spielverderber. 
Morgen bin ich in Albstadt mit nem Kumpel, vielleicht trifft man sich?
(Schlammreifen einpacken!)


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. August 2010)

schade-aber 100pro ein andermal...das wär lässig gewesen aber wir haben morgen großes vereinstreffen-...davor steht eine cc tour an...möcht sich hier jemand evt. anschliessen ?


----------



## bikingarni (9. September 2010)

Hier is ja gar nix los...
Hat jemand Lust mit mir morgen, Freitag, DH-fahren zu gehen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2010)

Hat irgednjemand eine 1,5"-Steuersatzkralle rumliegen?


----------



## Robsen (9. September 2010)

@Arni, hab da grad mega Lust drauf. nur zwei dinge hindern mich dran: Job und defekte bremse 

aber hast recht, hier ist grad sehr wenig los. trainieren grad alle um nächst woche nicht abzustinken. Oder sind ständig mit einer hand an der Bierflasche.

Aber das G-Force Trikot kommt echt mal gut.


----------



## goshawk (9. September 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat irgednjemand eine 1,5"-Steuersatzkralle rumliegen?



ja, (siehe gehrenberg biker)


----------



## LakeRider (9. September 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> @Arni, hab da grad mega Lust drauf. nur zwei dinge hindern mich dran: Job und defekte bremse
> 
> aber hast recht, hier ist grad sehr wenig los. trainieren grad alle um nächst woche nicht abzustinken. Oder sind ständig mit einer hand an der Bierflasche.
> 
> Aber das G-Force Trikot kommt echt mal gut.



Ja, oder Fuss und Hand sind am A....


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2010)

Oder geschäftlich unterwegs.
Aber hab diese Woche entdeckt, dass es in der Firmencafetreria Monster gibt 

So, verabschiede mich auch schon wieder, weil jetzt gehts in Urlaub...


----------



## Krausmann (10. September 2010)

hm... ich war bis gestern ne woche in spanien da gabs monster fürn euroXD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. September 2010)

Heute 4X Training?


----------



## LakeRider (11. September 2010)

Ich versuchs erst mal wieder mit ein bißchen Tour. Viel Spaß dann noch.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. September 2010)

Hauptsache ein bisschen auf 2 Rädern unterwegs bei dem Wetter. Immer schön langsam, sonst büsst man es eh recht schnell wieder. Viel Spaß auf der Tour!


----------



## LakeRider (11. September 2010)

thx, aber jetzt gibts erst mal Kaffee


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. September 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Heute 4X Training?



ja ich geh gleich hoch  bis nachher ?


----------



## fahrbereit (11. September 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hab schon weisse Fahrräder gehabt, da waren die noch nicht mal in.



Ja, Trendsetter.

Is klar.

Überhaupt haben MTBs erst eine farbliche Beschichtung, seit Du mal ein Stahlrahmen weiss angesprüht und verkündet hast, dass sei toll und hebe optisch von anderen Rahmen ab.

Egal.

Was passiert nun eigentlich mit den Verbundwerkstoffscheiben?

Eine musste ich schon auf ebay verticken, als Lagergebühr - Du verstehst bestimmt...

Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (14. September 2010)

für alle DEMO Fahrer und für die anderen auch

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/121160/


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. September 2010)

Sehr geil 
Ich will mir auch wieder weh tun und so ne Krankenpflegerin bekommen!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. September 2010)

So, es ist geschafft. Pitbull ist fertig gepimpt! Jetzt liegts dann leider nur noch an mir!!!!

Hoffentlich kann ich morgen nochmal probe rollern!

C U all on Saturday


----------



## LakeRider (16. September 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> So, es ist geschafft. Pitbull ist fertig gepimpt! Jetzt liegts dann leider nur noch an mir!!!!
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich morgen nochmal probe rollern!
> 
> C U all on Saturday



Ich brauch für Sa. glaub noch ne KTM 450 SX-F


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2010)

kann mir jemand 2-3 Stehtische borgen für heut abend???


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2010)

wie ist es denn ausgegangen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. September 2010)

ich bin 4er!!!! und sehr sehr zufrieden damit!!!! Zeit: 40:45 sec.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. September 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wie ist es denn ausgegangen?



aaaaaaaaaaalso:

Herren:  1. Lore  Zeit 32.**
            2. Andre Schmidt 33.**
            3. Kai Christian (Kumpel von lore) 33.**
            4. Philipp 34.**
            5. Benji Sessler 34.**

Masters:  1. Michael Preußer 37.56
              2. ich                  37.65
              3. Madsä Reichmann 40.35
              4. Tobi                   40.45
              5. Günther Wehringer

Frauen:    1. Carmen 46.**
              2. Iris        50.**


----------



## plug (21. September 2010)

wo kommen denn plötzlich die vielen alten säcke her?

und wo war der suffkopf?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. September 2010)

suffkopf feierte (nicht seine eigene) hochzeit in fronreisch und die altherren kamen großteils aus unserer ecke aber auch bis aus münchen für dieses sahnerennen ...wo warst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (21. September 2010)

war erst vor ein paar wochen in rv.
bin mittlerweile wieder in der DDR.

die anfahrt mit dem zug dauert mal locker 13 stunden und ich bin seit
einem jahr nicht mehr richtig rad gefahren. deshalb war ich nicht da.


----------



## vnvrum (22. September 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## plug (22. September 2010)

wieviele starter gab es denn in der opa-klasse?


----------



## FFM (22. September 2010)

Vier!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. September 2010)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, d.h. 5 stehen ja schon auf der Ergebnissliste und 7 waren es insgesamt!!!!


----------



## Max16 (22. September 2010)

wow hätte nicht gedacht das es so viele in rv gibt die es mit dem bike richtig krachen lassen, jedenfalls sehe ich kaum welche wenn ich unterwegs bin.. 

ich möcht mich von meinem centurion nopogo verabschieden, da ich langsam schiss bekomme, es könnte auseinander brechen. so war ich heut mittag im bike studio (zum ersten mal ) und sah da dieses nette specialized big hit. mein budget liegt bei maximal 2000 mücken was gerade so für's 2er reichen würde. hab mir gleich mal eins zum testen am We reserviert.

ich fahr recht oft die strecken im hirscheck, vorallem find ich die beim lanzenreuter weiher geil. da reicht auch mein nopogo grad noch so. problem ist nur das ich keine lust hab an jedem hügel schieben zu müssen, viele schreiben ja das bergauf fahren mit nem downhiller unmöglich ist...
könnt ihr mir noch andere im budget empfehlen? oder könnt ich vielleicht mal mitkommen wenn ihr biken geht?

lg
Max


----------



## FFM (22. September 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, d.h. 5 stehen ja schon auf der Ergebnissliste und 7 waren es insgesamt!!!!



Die Platzierung 1-3 sind ne extra Runde gefahren, somit gebe ich dir Recht. Es waren 7.


----------



## plug (22. September 2010)

versteh ich nicht. wurden die Veranstalter bestochen/ge****t?

mit nem Dopingtest würde die Ergebnisliste sehr wahrscheinlich anders ausschauen.


----------



## plug (22. September 2010)

so ne ********, jetzt wird sogar ge****t durch ****** ersetzt. 
ich meinte natürlich: bestochen/gef*ckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (22. September 2010)

Max16 schrieb:


> wow hätte nicht gedacht das es so viele in rv gibt die es mit dem bike richtig krachen lassen, jedenfalls sehe ich kaum welche wenn ich unterwegs bin..
> 
> ich möcht mich von meinem centurion nopogo verabschieden, da ich langsam schiss bekomme, es könnte auseinander brechen. so war ich heut mittag im bike studio (zum ersten mal ) und sah da dieses nette specialized big hit. mein budget liegt bei maximal 2000 mücken was gerade so für's 2er reichen würde. hab mir gleich mal eins zum testen am We reserviert.
> 
> ...





Servus, hast als Alternative schon mal über das Specialized Pitch nachgedacht? Mit 150mm travel ist das Bike für unsere Region und sowieso für's Hirschgehege mehr als ausreichend. Aber es macht auch mal nen Ausritt in nen Bikepark mit. Und der Preis ist auch ok.


----------



## Max16 (22. September 2010)

LakeRider schrieb:


> Servus, hast als Alternative schon mal über das Specialized Pitch nachgedacht? Mit 150mm travel ist das Bike für unsere Region und sowieso für's Hirschgehege mehr als ausreichend. Aber es macht auch mal nen Ausritt in nen Bikepark mit. Und der Preis ist auch ok.



das pitch wäre natürlich ein guter allrounder, da geb ich dir recht. ist hald auch keine große steigerung zu meinem nopogo, das ja bis auf die dickeren achsen und das vll stabielere fahrwerk dasselbe ist. 
ansonsten gibts ja nur noch das sx zwischen drinnen, leider kostet da der rahmen schon 2000..


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. September 2010)

Also wenn 1-3 ne extra runde fährt komm ich auf 8! Aber rechnen ist halt nicht jedermanns stärke.


----------



## plug (22. September 2010)

ich komm auf 10. (7 Fahrer + 3 Extrawurst)

wer bietet mehr?


----------



## FFM (22. September 2010)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Also wenn 1-3 ne extra runde fährt komm ich auf 8! Aber rechnen ist halt nicht jedermanns stärke.



Also, wenn 1-3 ne extra Runde fahren und du vierter bist. Ist, wenn es den Platzierungen bleibt, 1=5, 2=6, 3=7, in dem Fall bist du noch ne Runde gedüst ;-)

Ja, das Rechnen?!?!


----------



## Pilatus (28. September 2010)

und deine Mutter ist so fett, die belegt ganz alleine die letzten vier Plätze!
Sieht ja aus als wäre es ein witziges Rennen gewesen. Glückwunsch!

Aber jetzt geht die Schneesaison los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2010)

Alle tot?
jetzt bin ich endlich mal wieder online und nix geht weiter hier...


----------



## vnvrum (1. Oktober 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## Rookie- (3. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
hat heute Mittag bei dem ausnahmsweise schönen Wetter jemand von 
euch Bock ne Tour zu fahren???

Aber OHNE streiten!! 

Grüßle


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2010)

@ vnvrumadum: Ich glaub, das sich das heuer nicht mehr ausgeht. Bin den Rest vom Jahr in england und nur alle 2 Wochen wieder hier. Und dann muss man Skifahren.

War im Übrigen grad am Samstag in Stubai 

und hier geht nix ohne Streiten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rookie- (4. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Streiten??? Hier geht allgemein gar nix!
Fährt hier eigentlich überhaupt noch jemand, oder nur in England...
Ich kenn da jemand der würde gern, kann aber nicht. (So jetzt aber die Grüße
an TobiR!!!)
Jetzt biste hoffentlich zufrieden mit mir.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2010)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Hier geht allgemein gar nix!



Da geb ich dir recht. hier wird eindeutig zu wenig gepöbelt!!!!!!


----------



## TobyR (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier wird zu wenig geradelt!!! Ihr wisst schon das Ding mit 2 Rädern!


----------



## vnvrum (6. Oktober 2010)

ok


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich tu radeln, im Moment am Gardasee.... ätsch!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich betrunken bin spreche ich alle Sprachen fließend. So auch englisch.

und der schdingiee ist jetzt nicht mehr mein Freund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Oktober 2010)

happy Trails Tobi...is sicher bombenwetter da unten..

ich komm kaum zum biken grad da grad die sponsoren für den 4x cup zusammensuche . erstaunlicherweise sehr erfolgreich. Hab ja ab nächstem Jahr die Cupleitung


----------



## vnvrum (7. Oktober 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Oktober 2010)

hier jemand Lust am We gemeinsam in Bikepark zu fahren? Hätte drei Plätze frei. Würde wahrscheinlich nach Totdnau fahren.


----------



## Rookie- (9. Oktober 2010)

Endlich mal ein Angebot zu biken, und ich hab wie immer mal wieder keine Zeit.
Sorry, muß morgen Arbeiten. Sonst wäre ich gerne mit.
Aber auf jedenfall super daß du´s probiert hast.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Saison mach ich eventuell mal 'nen Thread hier im Regionalforum auf in dem man Mitfahrgelegenheiten eintragen kann. 

Wenn man den dann abonniert hat kommen vielleicht eher Leute zusammen. Ich denk mal die Leute hier im Thread fahren für mich eh zu gut aber wenn jemand knapp über dem eigenen Level fährt kann man sich erfahrungsgemäß gut steigern und an die Strecke rantasten.


----------



## FFM (10. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15696572"]Hometrail 10/2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


Von Gestern, leider war die Cam leer. Somit hat nicht alles seinen Platz gefunden.


----------



## Rookie- (10. Oktober 2010)

Hey Rene,
cooles video. Wo war denn das am Anfang?? Kenn ich ja gar nicht. Der Rest ist klar.
Fährst du eigentlich auch mal was anderes, oder immer Rößler Halde, Butzenberg 
Kickach..


----------



## dmo (10. Oktober 2010)

Nice Video ! Irgendwer war fleissig und hat einige der Kicker und die Doubles etwas gerichtet. Wer auch immer das war - Danke !

Gruß dmo


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Oktober 2010)

schön gefilmtes Vid...der Anfang müsste Nessenreben hinten bei der Rutsche runter ;-)

@vnrum ja man haz mich gefragt und nach kurzer bedenkzeit hab ich dann zugesagt...
strecken...hmm gibt ja leider net so viel...evt. kommt nä. jahr laufenburg dazu...goldach oder bludenz werden sich wohl net überzeugen lassen was meinst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (11. Oktober 2010)

@dc/dmo/rookie: Danke für die Blumen...

Ja, fahre hier (also in wgt) immer die selbe Strecke. Angefangen in Nessenreben an der Rutsche, dann Rößlerhalde, Butze und 2x Kickach. Bikepark klappt leider nicht so off und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mein Bike auch nicht immer durch den Park quälen. Muss erst was neues her.

Für die Doubles bedanke ich mich auch, wobei ich sie etwas weiter auseinander ziehen würde.


----------



## vnvrum (12. Oktober 2010)

schönes Forum


----------



## trentino (12. Oktober 2010)

hi ffm, bin virgin poster...aber des öfteren auf den home trails unterwegs...schönes video und sehr schöne mucke !! btw. wer issn das? keep on riding...und noch was, auch vielen dank an den/die trail-pfleger.


----------



## FFM (12. Oktober 2010)

trentino schrieb:


> hi ffm, bin virgin poster...aber des öfteren auf den home trails unterwegs...schönes video und sehr schöne mucke !! btw. wer issn das? keep on riding...und noch was, auch vielen dank an den/die trail-pfleger.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qfnCNH3q1Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - Quixote feat Lisa Lund- before i started to dance.[/nomedia]


----------



## Robsen (14. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein Video das bei nem Hammer Road Trip nach Lac Blanc (bei herben Regenwetter) und Todtnau (schweinekalt) entstanden ist.


----------



## Firip (14. Oktober 2010)

mein neues/umgebautes Spielzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firip (14. Oktober 2010)

ach ******* des mit dem foto hat net geklapt.
naja dann kommt vllt morgen n foto.


----------



## Firip (15. Oktober 2010)

so des bild isch jetzt im 4X Bikes Album.
das weiße canyon is mein =)


----------



## TobyR (16. Oktober 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video das bei nem Hammer Road Trip nach Lac Blanc (bei herben Regenwetter) und Todtnau (schweinekalt) entstanden ist.


 
Sehr lässig!


----------



## plug (17. Oktober 2010)

mal doch mal bitte die zwanzig cent stücke am lenker schwarz an. ansonsten schauts gut aus.

hab an meinem rad auch was verändert. ist es nicht wunderschön?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Oktober 2010)

das schönste Rad auf diesem Planeten :>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## beuze1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Firip schrieb:


> ach ******* des mit dem foto hat net geklapt.
> naja dann kommt vllt morgen n foto.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Oktober 2010)

So ihr Langweiler!

was ist eigentlich aus dem PDS-Video-Material von Stinkies Kamera geworden? ihr wolltet doch ein VdW machen?

Ich such ausserdem einen DH-Rahmen und einen AM-Rahmen. Was ist grade in?


----------



## daschwob (25. Oktober 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video das bei nem Hammer Road Trip nach Lac Blanc (bei herben Regenwetter) und Todtnau (schweinekalt) entstanden ist.



...is ja witzig, vor drei wochen ham wir genau die gleiche runde
gedreht, sa. lac blanc, so. todtnau.
und das wetter war bei uns auch übel


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Oktober 2010)

Lac Blanc ist aber jetzt schon dicht, oder!?


----------



## daschwob (26. Oktober 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lac Blanc ist aber jetzt schon dicht, oder!?



jup, Bischofsmais hat glaub noch auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Oktober 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> So ihr Langweiler!
> 
> was ist eigentlich aus dem PDS-Video-Material von Stinkies Kamera geworden? ihr wolltet doch ein VdW machen?
> 
> Ich such ausserdem einen DH-Rahmen und einen AM-Rahmen. Was ist grade in?



wie ich bereits es prognostiziert hatte ist aus den aufnahmen net viel geworden...naja is halt auch etwas arbeit was da dahintersteht... 

ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren ;-)

dh rahmen: in is grad der gt dhi aus dem jahr 2008...sorgsam von mir für dich eingefahren 
am: du kannst mal deine fitness trainieren und mit dem gayt touren fahren du lusche


----------



## Pilatus (26. Oktober 2010)

das VT wird grad verkauft. Dann muss was cooles her.
Das DHI ist eine hässliche knarzende Drecksschüssel. Sowas stell ich mir nicht mal in den Vorgarten!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Oktober 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das DHI ist eine hässliche knarzende Drecksschüssel. Sowas stell ich mir nicht mal in den Vorgarten!



 ich ahnte das sowas kommt...hast du überhaupt nen vorgarten ? da werden doch sicher deine biervorräte gelagert


----------



## Pilatus (26. Oktober 2010)

Der Vorgarten ist mehr so ein Stück "Gehweg" auf der Straße. Aber da könnte man es hinstellen. da ist es dann bestimmt bald in den richtigen Händen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Oktober 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Der Vorgarten ist mehr so ein Stück "Gehweg" auf der Straße. Aber da könnte man es hinstellen. da ist es dann bestimmt bald in den richtigen Händen...



 u made my day


----------



## trentino (29. Oktober 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> YouTube        - Quixote feat Lisa Lund- before i started to dance.




spät aber nicht zu spät !   thanx


----------



## LakeRider (4. November 2010)

So Freunde des Bergabsports, würd am Sa. nach Todtnau gehen. Ist das letzte mal für die Saison...


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. November 2010)

Eventuell geh ich auch noch nach Todtnau obwohl ich lieber nach Wildbad gehen würde aber da ist am We das Wetter schlecht.


----------



## frireida (5. November 2010)

zur Info: der Niratzpark (unter der Autobahnbrücke) ist frisch präpariert/geshapt/teilweise umgebaut und sollte bis sonntag nicht befahren werden, um die (teilw. neue) Oberfläche nicht zu beschädigen.

Neu sind z.B. ein Gap Sprung in der Anfahrt zur (Pro-) double line oder ein stepdown auf der fourcross (vor dem waschbrett bei der großen Anliegerkurve. Ebenso ist die stepup-kombination vor dem hinteren anlieger (zu gunsten der geschwindigkeit) umgebaut.

nächstes jahr kommt evtl. ne kleinere double line dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (8. November 2010)

An alle Langweiler die dieses Jahr wenig oder gar nicht in Todtnau waren.

So sah es neulich am Zielhang aus:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2010)

FETT!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2010)

geiles Bild vom Oli...sehr geil sogar...Robby daraus musst echt nen Poster machen lassen  Irre wie sich der Schiefer da unten freigefahrne hat


----------



## Pilatus (8. November 2010)

Schickes Bild!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2010)

wie ? was ? kein pöbeln, schwabe ?


----------



## Firip (8. November 2010)

hat jemand ein gutes BMX für wenig Geld übrig?
ich brauch dringen n fahrbaren untersatz für den skatepark!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (8. November 2010)

dankschee, wobei ich bei dem bild relativ wenig gemacht hab.

Der oli macht schon gute Bilder. War echt gut das ich noch kurz mit ihm gelabert hab, sonst hätt ich das Bild nie bekommen.

@Fab: ist eigentlich interessant wie der fels von der seite aussieht. sonst ist der Blick ja nur in Fahrtrichtung, und da siehts nie wild aus.

Aber wenn der schwobaseggl sogar an gemoser geizt, bitte das bild anklicken. Habs mal einfach bei fdw reingestellt. Vielleicht klappts ja...

Achso, Poster is eh klar, kann mich blos net zwischen 1,6m/0,9m und 2m/1,5m entscheiden


----------



## Pilatus (9. November 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> Achso, Poster is eh klar, kann mich blos net zwischen 1,6m/0,9m und 2m/1,5m entscheiden



bei 1,6mx0,9m passt du doch im Massstab 1:1 rein. warum also größer?


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. November 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> bei 1,6mx0,9m passt du doch im Massstab 1:1 rein. warum also größer?



 alter...pilatus wie man ihn kennt


----------



## Robsen (9. November 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> bei 1,6mx0,9m passt du doch im Massstab 1:1 rein. warum also größer?



dachte bei 2 auf 1,5 das mein auto noch mit drauf passt.

DU DEPP!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. November 2010)

Robsen schrieb:


> dachte bei 2 auf 1,5 das mein auto noch mit drauf passt.
> 
> DU DEPP!



Antwort des Jahres


----------



## Pilatus (10. November 2010)

ich will den Robsen ja nicht fertig machen. Ich gestehe, meine Antwort ist falsch zu verstehen. Ich meinte das Poster natürlich im Hochkant-Format.
bei 2*1,5 Hochkant passen wir beide nebeneinander drauf dein Auto (darf man das so nennen?) dann aber nicht mehr .


----------



## FFM (10. November 2010)

Endlich wieder was konstruktives...


----------



## LakeRider (10. November 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> bei 1,6mx0,9m passt du doch im Massstab 1:1 rein. warum also größer?



na, also ich denke für Maßstab 1:1 reicht auch DIN A3


----------



## greatgonzo (10. November 2010)

hey jungs,
hab mal ein paar fragen, da hier ja schon öfters welche in bad wildbad beim biken waren.

und zwar kann ich nicht glauben, dass die bikepark saison in deutschland schon vorbei sein soll. aber so wies scheint hat nur noch bad wildbad "auf".

"
Ab 08. November: ist die Bikestation geschlossen und der Schlepplift nicht mehr in Betrieb. Die beiden Freerides und die beiden Downhills sind täglich von 10 - 16 Uhr geöffnet. Der BikerX ist gesperrt, da dieser grossflächig umgebaut wird.
Ermässigte Downhill-Tagestickets können dann im Kiosk Talstation erworben werden (Erw.15 Euro/Jug. 10 Euro)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bergbahn:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*täglich* (Fahrzeit: jede ½ Stunde, am Samstag, Sonntag und an Feiertagen auch jede ¼ - je nach Besucherzahl)[/FONT]​"

nur meine fragen:
1. wie oft komme ich runter, wenn ich nur mit der bergbahn hochfahren kann? alle 30min oder nur einmal pro stunde?
2. lohnt sich bad wildbad, falls es samstag vormittag noch regnet, auch mit normalem reifenprofil oder ist dann nur die freeride strecken fahrbar. da auf den videos die downhill strecken ziemlich schräg und verwurzelt aussehen.


mfg
gonzo


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. November 2010)

Also die Bahn fährt nur noch bis 28.11 dann wird sie bis Herbst 2011 erneuert.

Der halbe-Stunde-Rythmus ist gut machbar. Die Freeride-Strecken sind eh uninteressant.

War noch nie bei Regen/nasser Witterung da aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die Steine sehr rutschig sind und irgenjemand hat auch erwähnt das es dann ziemlich schlammig wird. Da würde ich Matschreifen empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (12. November 2010)

gut


----------



## plug (16. November 2010)

bin gerade auf der suche nach neuen knieschonern.
habe ein auge auf die "kyle strait knee guard" geworfen.
allerdings gibts die in vier verschiedenen größen (S, M, L, XL).

hab ca. 7 cm über die kniescheibe nen umfang von 49 cm.

wer von euch hat denn die teile und in welcher größe?


----------



## Pilatus (18. November 2010)

ich fahr die patriot. Das sind glaub ich die Strait Dinger.
frag mich jetzt nicht in welcher Größe. L oder XL. Ich hab dicke Knie und die passen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du hören willst?

geh in einen Laden und probier sie an, oder lass dir beide Größen schicken und schick den nicht passenden wieder zurück.

und damit das hier kein rein informativer Beitrag war: Du stingschd! 
wie läuft es eigentlich im Studium?


----------



## plug (18. November 2010)

war jetzt nicht sehr informativ. aber wenigstens eine pfeife die antwortet.


studium läuft. 
bin dann über weihnachten in rv, falls du auch da bist -->


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. November 2010)

Hat mal jemand Bock die dicken Maschinen mit viel Federweg durch Kickach zu scheuchen???


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2010)

Würde mir die Strecken in Kickach auch gerne mal ansehen aber heute ist schon verplant. Eventuell werde ich mir das morgen mal angucken. Sind die Trails schwer zu fidnen?


----------



## Rookie- (20. November 2010)

Hi, ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich in Kickach unterwegs. Wenn du willst kann ich dir 
das ganze mal zeigen. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch ein paar Leute für ne Tour zusammen!? 
@ Stinky: Kein Ding, gib bescheid von wo ab , und wann.

Grüßle


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2010)

Prima - das Dumme ist nur das ich noch immer die verbogene Sattelstütze im Tourenrad hab. Ist das so ähnlcih wie am Gehrenberg?


----------



## Rookie- (20. November 2010)

Mehr kleinere Kicker im fahrbaren Bereich, und weiter auseinandergezogen. Aber alles umfahrbar. Also zwingend viel Federweg wird nicht benötigt, aber schön wenn du ihn hast.  Ich fahr auch lieber mitm Enduro und CC Helm. 
Was haste denn für nen Durchmesser? Vielleicht paßt je eine von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2010)

Das ist ja das Problem 29,8 so gut wie nicht zu kriegen ausser bei Decathlon und die verschicken nix und im Webshop ist ausgerechnet der Durchmesser nicht lieferbar.

Mit dem Freerider kann ich schon fahren - bin halt langsamer.


----------



## Rookie- (21. November 2010)

Oh, ne das ist echt mal ein komisches Maß. Ich muß morgen noch jemand helfen umzuziehen. Bin wahrscheinlich so um 14.00 Uhr unterwegs. Wir könnten uns am Bike Studio oder an der Aral treffen. (Weingarten) Langsamer-Kein Problem


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. November 2010)

Okay machen wir mal 14:00 an der Aral. Ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht ob ich ein Auto habe - falls nicht melde ich mich vorher hier nochmal. Sonst steht der Termin.


----------



## Rookie- (21. November 2010)

Hi, so leid es mir tut muß ich aber für heute absagen. Das mit dem Umzug zieht sich ganz schön in die Länge, und es ist noch kein Ende in Sicht!
Kickach müssen wir wohl auf nächste Woche verschieben.

Sorry


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. November 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Hometrail 10/2010 on Vimeo
> 
> 
> Von Gestern, leider war die Cam leer. Somit hat nicht alles seinen Platz gefunden.



*Das sieht aus wie Kickach,oder?!*


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. November 2010)

...das angersbach gap der film drunter sieht auch lustig aus...wo isn das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaByRacerFN (29. November 2010)

wo ist das ?
vieleicht ma mit googlemaps nen screenshot machen wo das liegt..
mit dem Auto anfahrbar ? für pendler  
mag nicht hoch schieben und fahren.. dazu gibt es ein Auto mit nem träger drauf gespannt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. November 2010)

das is kein bikepark...entweder bewegst deinen hintern oder du lässt es...hier wird sicher nichts veröffentlicht um den vor jahren schon stattgefundenen bikekrawalltourismus zu fördern...


----------



## BaByRacerFN (30. November 2010)

das hat nichts mit faulheit zutun.. 
blos warum sollte ich ein Bike hochschieben wo ich mit dem Auto hoch fahren kann.. 
ich fahr in der zeit lieber 2mal mehr ab als hoch zu schieben....


----------



## Max16 (30. November 2010)

du kannst da hald nicht direkt neben der strecke hochfahrn. am ende von dem trail ist n parkplatz und in der nähe vom anfang kannst auch parken.


----------



## FFM (1. Dezember 2010)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> *Das sieht aus wie Kickach,oder?!*



Kickach....


Angersbach ist in der nähe von Fulda. Haben dort ne ganz gute Strecke.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMt2Dv1oWFs"]YouTube        - RTM Snapshot - Wartenberg[/nomedia]


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2010)

hier geht ja auch nix mehr.

aber ich hab von einem VAST Video-Abend in der ersten JanuarWoche gehört?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann ja auch einfach VAST einpacken und zu Dir kommen!!!


----------



## Pilatus (14. Dezember 2010)

ich bin ab ~23.12. - 25.12. und 30.12. - ~5.1. in Rav. Dann könnte man auch mal Skifahren gehen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich super an! Ich bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe meinen DH Rahmen GT DHi Modell 2008 (215 mm Federweg) mit Fox DHX Air Dämpfer, Saint-Kurbeln und E-Thirteen Kettenführung für 950 Euro Weihnachtsschnäppchenpreis. Rahmengröße ist M. Falls wer interesse hat PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (21. Dezember 2010)

Womit soll der DHi denn ersetzt werden?


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Dezember 2010)

Du wirst lachen...Intense M3 :>


----------



## BaByRacerFN (22. Dezember 2010)

is doch schick =) fährt mein Kolege auch =) mit ner guten alten Shiver =)


----------



## LakeRider (30. Dezember 2010)

letzte Tour für dieses Jahr. Wenn noch einer Bock hat, wir radeln um 1200 am Bikestudio in WGT los. Die Wahl des Bikes sollte ein Enduro oder ähnliches sein. Es geht heut auch mal den Berg hoch. In dem Fall Schneefall.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Dezember 2010)

Shit, muss arbeiten!!! Viel Spaß beim biken den anderen!!!


----------



## TobyR (30. Dezember 2010)

LakeRider schrieb:


> letzte Tour für dieses Jahr. Wenn noch einer Bock hat, wir radeln um 1200 am Bikestudio in WGT los. Die Wahl des Bikes sollte ein Enduro oder ähnliches sein. Es geht heut auch mal den Berg hoch. In dem Fall Schneefall.


 
@ LakeRider und Rookie ........Lässig wars!


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Dezember 2010)

ich habs leider nicht geschafft weil das hier heut der Postbote i Schlepptau hatte...für mich heißt das back to the roots ;-)


----------



## Rookie- (30. Dezember 2010)

Yeap, kann nur zustimmen.... Lässig wars!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2011)

So DH Bike 2011 steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Januar 2011)

Poser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2011)

es ist kein M9 Froschschenkelfresser ...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (9. Januar 2011)

Geiles Teil!
Auch wenn ich die Vorderrad Bremsleitung anders verlegen würde 

Ab wann beginnt bei euch die Bike-Session wieder (Kickach und so....)?


----------



## TobyR (9. Januar 2011)

Ab wann beginnt bei euch die Bike-Session wieder (Kickach und so....)?[/quote]

Heute!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (9. Januar 2011)

Real oder gewünscht? 
Da braucht man doch jetzt gute Matschreifen, oder?


----------



## TobyR (9. Januar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Real oder gewünscht?
> Da braucht man doch jetzt gute Matschreifen, oder?


? Hä? Natürlich real....neee...tip top....Matsch, Shcnee, Eis, und feuchtes Laub...alles vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschreck (14. Januar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!
> Auch wenn ich die Vorderrad Bremsleitung anders verlegen würde
> 
> Ab wann beginnt bei euch die Bike-Session wieder (Kickach und so....)?


Sieht aus,als wäre es die Schaltungsleitung,muss man die um den Bremshebel wickeln? Deshalb funktioniert bei mir die Schalterei nicht so optimal.
Übrigens,das Bike sieht super aus-Glückwunsch!!!

Ich musste heute mal die Kickach-Runde nehmen,ist schon gut musig,aber Schnee und Eis sind weg. Mir ist nur aufgefallen,dass im Mittelteil der Runde zwei(wenn auch dünne!)Bäume abgebrochen bzw. entwurzelt sind. Sie hängen aber noch an anderen Bäumen,deshalb Vorsicht bei windigem Wetter. Am besten ein Fichtenmoped in den Rucksack stecken!!!

*Für 2011 allen Hals- und Beinbruch!!!*


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Januar 2011)

war wiorlich die Bremsleitung weil ich den passenden Adapter nicht hatte...dem Bike Studio sei dank hab ich diesen aber jetzt dran und der Wurfanker wurde wieder zur normalen Bremse degradiert 
ich find es jetzt eigentlich fast schöner als mein altes gepimptes m3...vom fahrwerk ist es gigantisch...bos und revox ergeben ein unglaublich harmonisches pärchen ab 

Kickach scheint ja recht gut fahrbar zu sein bis auf die Bäumchen die auf halbmast hängen...bitte Vorsicht...


Jetzt noch was anderes 

Es gibt seit diesem Jahr im Radfahrverein Weingarten eine Unterabteilung Mountain Bike. Ziel ist es für die Weingartener Umgebung eine Anlaufstelle für Sportler zu bieten mit dem Angebot von Touren, Ausfahrten, Austauschen von Know How und natürlich das Anbieten von Fahrtechniktraining, z.B. oben an der Strecke in Nessenreben. Auch wer 'nur' eine Lizenz benötigt wäre das die richtige Anlaufstelle.

Für Infos bitte pm an mich 

hier noch mein fertiges Bergabrollerle


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Januar 2011)

so, geschafft.... Kickach mit Deemax und Muddy Marry... was ne Qual, aber auch sehr witzig und da wo es abwärts geht echt gut fahrbar!!!!


----------



## Robsen (16. Januar 2011)

mit welchen rad?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Januar 2011)

Ja noch mit em SX-Trail!!!! Hoffentlich das nächste mal Enduro!


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2011)

Damit hier mal wieder was passiert:
wie wäre es kurzfristig mit einem Stammtisch heute abend?

Was kann ein Alutech Pudel DH WC?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee, Schinderhannes mal wieder ins Leben rufen???? Oder hier bei mir???


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Januar 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder was passiert:
> wie wäre es kurzfristig mit einem Stammtisch heute abend?
> 
> Was kann ein Alutech Pudel DH WC?



Frage eins...sehr gut....ich wär dabei 

Frage zwei: In Kombination mit Dir Poser leider deutlich mehr als mir lieb ist


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Januar 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was kann ein Alutech Pudel DH WC?



Gänzlich unsexy sein? Das dafür aber sehr gut.


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2011)

und so gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander. Du findest ja auch das DHI schön 

mir stellt sich nur die Frage: ein 1 Jahr altes 951 oder ein Pudel in neu mit Wunschgeo zum gleichen Preis. Und optisch sagt er mir sehr zu.

Morgen früh Bikestudio-Invasion! 0930


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (29. Januar 2011)

also, ihr könnt kommen. Kaffeemaker is klar gemacht.

bringt aber auch en frühstück mit


----------



## Robsen (29. Januar 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Gänzlich unsexy sein?



dann passts ja zu ihm.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Januar 2011)

war ja sehr nett heute im Bike Studio...schön den Fitze mal wieder gesehen zu haben


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2011)




----------



## Robsen (4. Februar 2011)

DU SACK!!! bin ich mal gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Februar 2011)

Ich wollt es schon seit ewigen Zeiten zu Dir sagen dürfen:
POSER POSER POSER POSER POSER

Hasst es so gemacht wie ich gesagt hatte?

Und als nächstes bitte ne Doppelbrückengabel kaufen, DANKE!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut...der doofe Fitze hat endlich mal was gscheits :9

POSER !!!

by the way...mein spontan aufgebautes Tourenbike is fertig


----------



## cyclery.de (5. Februar 2011)

Bist Du gewachsen? 
Oder täuscht nur die Perspektive? Sattel sieht so unglaublich noch aus.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Februar 2011)

ich glaub das täuscht...life sieht das alles recht hamrlos aus...ich beginn in meinem Alter ja schon eher wieder zu schrumpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!

Kennt sich von euch jemand zufällig mit dem Innenleben von ner Marocchi 888 aus? Seit nem Ölwechsel federt die Gabel viel zu schnell aus, ansonsten funktioniert alles gut. Also wird wohl irgendwas mit der Zugstufe nicht ganz in Ordnung sein. Vermutlich nur ne Kleinigkeit. Da auf die Gabel keine Garantie mehr drauf ist, will ich sie ungern einschicken... Also, wenn mir irgendjemand helfen kann, oder jemanden kennt, bitte meldet euch! Ich will endlich mal das Gambler ausprobieren und hab leider keine passende ersatzgabel 

grüße aus Wangen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Februar 2011)

zuwenig öl drin ?


----------



## frireida (6. Februar 2011)

Mhhh. Ich kenn mich ehrlichgesagt nicht so wirklich mit Gabeln aus, soweit es über das drehen/einstellen von bunten und beschrifteten drehrädchen hinausgeht... Würdest du dir die gabel evtl. mal anschauen, bzw. in RV gibt's doch den einen bikeshop der hier relativ oft genannt wird, würden die sich das mal anschauen? Alle in Wangen würden es nur einschicken.
Und bis ich (den von Marzocchi gesponserten) Guido mal wieder seh dauerts vermutlich noch ewig...


----------



## Bikeschreck (7. Februar 2011)

Beim Bikestudio in Weingarten in der Danziger Strasse vorbei zu schauen schadet nie. Die haben einen guten Ruf,dass muss man hier schon mal erwähnen.
Ich kaufe da gerne ein,auch wenn mein Bike von einem Mitbewerber-Hersteller ist,obwohl ich schon auch mit einem Speci liebäugel. Das verraten wir aber nicht.

Du erreichst das Bikestudio von Wangen aus,indem Du von Ravensburg durch Weingarten fährst. Da kommt dann auf der rechten Seite eine große Aral-Tanke(an der vorbeidüsen) und auf der gleichen Seite zwei Gebäude weiter ist in dem Fitness-Tempel das Bikestudio. Ein paar Meter weiter geht es dann rechts ab(Ampel),der Rest findet sich von selbst.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Beim Bikestudio in Weingarten in der Danziger Strasse vorbei zu schauen schadet nie. Die haben einen guten Ruf,dass muss man hier schon mal erwähnen.



Ja das kann man nicht besser sagen , den Ruf genießt das Bike-Studio zu Recht . Sehr guter Shop


----------



## frireida (7. Februar 2011)

Ich warte noch ne Antwort aus Wangen ab, ansonsten geht's ab ins Schussental!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (12. Februar 2011)

Mist, doppelpost. Aber ich kann das Problem vermutlich doch selbst lösen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist nur zu wenig Öl in die Kartusche eingesaugt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2011)

lag ich ja gar net schlecht mit Post 1013 ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Februar 2011)

frireida schrieb:


> Mist, doppelpost. Aber ich kann das Problem vermutlich doch selbst lösen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist nur zu wenig Öl in die Kartusche eingesaugt...



Besorg dir die Service-Anleitung fürs entsprechende Modell (Mz-Homepage) und schau nach wo der Hund begraben liegt.


----------



## Bikeschreck (13. Februar 2011)

Der mittlere Kickach-Trail ist dicht, Baumfällarbeiten! So viel wie heute hab ich mein Bike noch nicht geschultert.
Nur der Abschluss war wie immer g....


----------



## Deleted 202649 (13. Februar 2011)

So, haben heut mal den ersten anlieger gerichtet. Aber der Schlüssel für die Hütte is nicht mehr da, vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo der hin ist...
Qualität ist leider nich so gut, hat nur handy dabei:


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Februar 2011)

ja super Arbeit Jungs...durch eure Zuverlässigkeit wird es die Stadt leichter haben uns noch nen Trail zu genehmigen. Klasse !!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Februar 2011)

Sieht super aus!!!


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2011)

Was steht an, bin wieder im Lande und bis Freitag zumindest Biertrinkfähig.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2011)

lag bis jetzt leider flach durch Virus...aber es geht aufwärts...

achja...neues Jahr neuer Versuch  Der Rahmen is länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (17. Februar 2011)

sieht doch gar nicht mal so hässlich aus.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Februar 2011)

Aso, zum Thema neues Jahr neuer Versuch:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Februar 2011)

Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus mit der totem! Schönes Intense, du poser!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2011)

deine Sammlung hässlicher Sättel scheint unerschöpflich zu sein ...der orangene am Komansche war schon bähh aber jetzt so ne Flunder am Intense...ja pfui deifel 
mach den slr phobia ran 

ansonsten trotz single crown sehr geiler bock...POSER ;-)


----------



## TobyR (17. Februar 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aso, zum Thema neues Jahr neuer Versuch:


Klasse Bike!!!


----------



## Krausmann (17. Februar 2011)

des 4x bike ist heiß...


----------



## Max16 (28. Februar 2011)

ist kickach inzwischen wieder fahrbar? vor zwei wochen lagen da überall baumstämme rum..


----------



## dmo (2. März 2011)

Max16 schrieb:


> ist kickach inzwischen wieder fahrbar? vor zwei wochen lagen da überall baumstämme rum..


 nee, da sieht´s immer noch aus wie Kraut und Rüben, aber die 3 verschiedenen Lines vom Schlusshang sind ja zum Glück noch fahrbar.


----------



## Firip (3. März 2011)

jojo und ich gehen heut nach nessenreben zum pumptrack richten. wer lust und zeit hat kann ja auch kommen.
gruß philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firip (3. März 2011)

so eine welle haben wir geschaft. is zwar n großer aufwand und es geht sehr lang zu zweit aber des isch richtig geiler lehm.


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2011)

Sehr schön! find ich gut wie ihr euch um die Strecke kümmert

Das ist glaub dieser ewig sandige Lehm, oder? ich befürchte, dass es den bei Regen schnell wegspült? Hoffen wir, dass nicht.

No Äktschn without Protäktschn!


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. März 2011)

hmm könntest recht haben mit dem wegspülen ...mal schauen...
heut sind zu dem einsamen hügel 2 weitere brüder  und dann gleich ein anlieger dazugekommen da eine halbe jugendeishockeymannschaft geholfen hat ...sind doch einige schubkarren...schon jetzt ist das ding aber ne sehr lustige angelegenheit 
Jojo haut nachher noch Bilder rein...es geht voran


----------



## Deleted 202649 (4. März 2011)

So, hier noch nen Foto von Heute:







Der letzte Hügel und die Kurve sehen auf dem Foto kleiner aus als sie eigentlich sind, wer's genau sehen will kommt einfach hoch, und kann wenn er schonmal da ist gleich schaufeln helfen


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2011)

Heute ab 14 Uhr geht der Pumptrack Bau weiter. Wir versuchen die nächsten Tage jeden Tag dran weiterzuarbeiten damit der Track nä We steht. Wir freuen uns über jede helfende Hand.


----------



## Firip (5. März 2011)

ich bin gad noch in tübingen kann dann aber ab montag helfen. halt nur gegen nachmittag weil ich kein urlaub hab =(
grüßle philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2011)

kein Problem, ich denke bis Di haben wir den Grundtrack fertig dann können wir uns an ergänzungen und verzeigungen machen...

sieht bislang sehr gut aus...mach auch schon spaß 

Stand heute:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. März 2011)

Sorry Jungs! Würde echt gern schaufeln kommen, sitz aber Tag für Tag im Geschäft fest!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. März 2011)

Kein Thema Tobi, da macht keiner nen Vorwurf...wir kommen sowieso überraschend schnell voran. Dachte das dauert deutlich länger 

Aber Du wirst demnächst ne Menge spaß beim drüberrollern haben


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. März 2011)

Ja, ich freu mich schon drauf da mal drüber zu rollern! Bin mal gespannt ob ich das in einigen Monaten schon zusammen mit meinem Sohn machen kann....

Macht weiter so, sieht echt super aus


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2011)

na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. März 2011)

Klingt ja nicht sehr überzeugt


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2011)

nein, ich bin wirklich gespannt. 
Ich weiß nicht in wie weit ganze noch absackt, bei dem Material? 
du weißt ja noch die "Welle" auf der dritten geraden.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. März 2011)

Ja das stimmt schon das setzt sich sicher noch etwas...allein für die steilkurve sind ca. 50-60 schubkarren draufgegangen...sieht gar net danach aus...unsere welle damals war schon deswegen mühselig weil die erde erst von weiter weg angekarrt werden musste das geht hier flotter...so ganz überzeugt bin ich aber auch noch nicht ob das am schluß alles hand und fuß hat


----------



## Robsen (9. März 2011)

weils hier solange nix mehr los war.

mal wieder ein paar bilder vom gehrenberg.
























[/


----------



## LakeRider (10. März 2011)

oh die Herren müssen wohl vor Saisonbeginn noch etwas üben wa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2011)

Sneak Preview:





~13,7kg
Bashguard+Kefü kommen noch ran, müssen noch überarbeitet werden
Vorbau ist für Längentest drauf
Kettenblattschrauben kommen in schwaz
Leitungen werden sauber verlegt, sobalt alles fix montiert ist
blauer sixpack Sattelschnellspanner hat nicht gepasst. (Robsen bitte einen passenden blauen bestellen. ich brauch irgendwie 36mm durchmesser)




und das Rad von meiner Freundin:





13,6kg (da muss auch noch was passieren...)
Vorbau in kurz ist schon unterwegs


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. März 2011)

Jetzt schon vielversprechende Tourenräder!!! Kannst mir noch nen gefallen machen und meine mag's (dirt) mit nach Ried nehmen oder bei mir im Geschäft abgeben lassen?
Komm gut nach austria!


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2011)

nehm ich mit nach ried


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. März 2011)

TipTop. Dann komm ich se mir pers. abholen!!! Stell schonmal Stiegl kalt und lass die Finger davon.... Muahahahahaha


----------



## LakeRider (11. März 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Sneak Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robsen (20. März 2011)

was ist heut radeltechnisch angesagt?

wer geht wohin? womit? wann?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. März 2011)

ich wollte heut hoch am pumptrack weiterschaufeln


----------



## trhaflhow (20. März 2011)

Ich klink mich hier mal schnell ein
Bin am kommenden Mittwoch ( leider ohne Bike ) in RV 
Kann mir jemand nen Tip für einen bikeshop geben.
Ich brauche unbedingt einen Helm, fullface fürs freeriden 

Vielen dank 

Grüsse aus MM


----------



## Pilatus (21. März 2011)

Da kommt nur das Bikestudio in Weingarten in Frage:

http://www.bike-studio.de/

Und das nicht wegen Werbung, sondern weil es schlicht keinen anderen DH/FR orientierten Laden in RV-Umgebung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (21. März 2011)

Pre Opening in Bad Wildbad am vergangenen Sonntag


----------



## trhaflhow (21. März 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Da kommt nur das Bikestudio in Weingarten in Frage:
> 
> http://www.bike-studio.de/
> 
> Und das nicht wegen Werbung, sondern weil es schlicht keinen anderen DH/FR orientierten Laden in RV-Umgebung gibt.



vielen dank


----------



## greatgonzo (22. März 2011)

@LakeRider

wo ist der sprung? ist das die freeride hinterm schlepplift? alle anderen strecken hab ich am sonntag auch ausprobiert.


----------



## LakeRider (22. März 2011)

jep ist auf dem Freeride Trail hinterm Schlepplift


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. März 2011)

da ihr es hier gerade von Bad Wildbad habt:
Ich würde diesen Freitag hinfahren. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit?
Ich fahre ab Bad Waldsee - könnte aber noch nen Abstecher nach Weingarten machen und noch jemanden mitnehmen...


----------



## greatgonzo (23. März 2011)

hab heut noch nen muskelkater in den beinen und entzündete handgelenke vom sonntag

regenerier mich jetzt erst mal wieder für todtnau, macht ja in zwei wochen auch shcon softopening (8.4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (26. März 2011)

Session Frame for Sale.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/362267/cat/500

bei fragen, fragen.


Aloha


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. März 2011)

Bitte dran denken:

Freitag, 1. April 20.00 Uhr im Ochsen in Weingarten ist Jahreshauptversammlung vom Radfahrverein Weingarten mit Vorstellung der Unterabteilung MTB, Alle Interessierte sind recht herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Pilatus (1. April 2011)

um acht bin ich noch auf der Autobahn...


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2011)

passiert hier auch mal wieder was?


----------



## FFM (12. April 2011)

R.I.P.: Butzenberg! 

Der Waldbesitzer/Bauer hat den letzten Sprung zerstört. Da dieser ihm zu "halsbrecherisch" war. 

Bye Bye Butze. Dafür war mir die Ehre erteilt, das letzte mal drüber zu rauschen.

In tiefer Trauer.

R+++

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22259984"]http://vimeo.com/22259984[/ame]


----------



## Robsen (17. April 2011)

Egal wie es jetzt hier in den Wäldern aussieht......Albstadt ists Thema.

Top Strecken, entspannte Leut, gutes Level, Faire Preise. Empfehlenswert *****


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2011)

Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag Albstadt wäre ich zu haben :>


----------



## LakeRider (18. April 2011)




----------



## LakeRider (18. April 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> lag bis jetzt leider flach durch Virus...aber es geht aufwärts...
> 
> achja...neues Jahr neuer Versuch  Der Rahmen is länger




So meins is jetzt auch fertig:


----------



## Pilatus (19. April 2011)

Das sieht echt schlimm aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (19. April 2011)

hrmpf...so meint ich das net


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. April 2011)

erinnert mich irge3ndiwe an mein 1. rad mit dem ich 4x fuhr


----------



## LakeRider (19. April 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das sieht echt schlimm aus...



Du solltest mal den Typen dazu sehen...


----------



## chiefwiggum (23. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad, es soll ein Enduro bzw. ein "Light-Freerider" werden, da ich da wirklich schon seit längerem extrem Lust drauf habe und jetzt so langsam das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden ist. Naja auf jeden Fall sollte damit der ein oder ander Anstieg drin sein und auch bergab sollten genügend Reserven vorhanden sein.
Ins Auge gefallen sind mir vor allem das Specialized Pitch oder aber das YT Noton, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, was von YT zu halten ist, hat jemand eine Meinung dazu?
Wie siehts aus mit dem Pitch, als light Freeride-Rad aufzubauen? Und gibts das im Bike-Studio zufällig gerade, dann könnte ich mir das mal anschauen - sobald ich wieder in Ravensburg bin, was Anfang Juli sein wird...
Wenn ich dann im Sommer mit einem neuen Bike ausgestattet bin, brauch ich natürlich auch noch Leute, mit denen ich fahren kann, nehmt ihr Neulinge in eure Gang auf? 

Achja, der Pumptrack in Nessenreben sieht ja interessant aus, gibts zufällig schon weitere Bilder? 

Grüße Stefan

P.S. : Falls jemand noch andere Radvorschläge hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Deleted 202649 (23. April 2011)

chiefwiggum schrieb:


> Achja, der Pumptrack in Nessenreben sieht ja interessant aus, gibts zufällig schon weitere Bilder?


 
Es gibt nen Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/12908


----------



## chiefwiggum (23. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Video, der Pumptrack sieht spassig aus, freu mich schon, dort mal wieder vorbeizuschauen! 
Die Helmkamera Sequenzen sind auch nice.


----------



## dmo (2. Mai 2011)

Hab heut mal in Kickach mit der GoPro gefilmt. Leider ist mir nach dem ersten Drittel der Abfahrt die Kette gerissen. Aber einen Teil der restlichen Strecke konnte ich es ja auch ohne Kette laufen lassen  

Das Video liegt auf meinem Server, zum downloaden einfach draufklicken:

kickach.m4v


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Mai 2011)

Geiles Video - sehr schön gemacht 
Ich glaube ich bin gestern im unteren Teil kurz vorm Parkplatz an dir vorbeigefahren 

Aber wo zur Hölle ist der Einstieg mit den Steinen, der am Anfang deines Videos zu sehen ist? Ich kenne nur den Einstieg an der "Monster-Holz-Konstruktion". Beschreibung bitte per PN, oder noch besser wir fahren mal ne Runde zusammen


----------



## dmo (3. Mai 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Aber wo zur Hölle ist der Einstieg mit den Steinen, der am Anfang deines Videos zu sehen ist?D



thx für die credits  

Der Stein liegt ein paar Hundert Meter vom See Weg mitten im Wald. Ist nicht so leicht zu erklären, sonst hätt ich dir eine PM geschickt. Häng dich doch einfach mal Samstags oder Sonntags dran wenn unten Autos von Bikern stehen.



MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Monster-Holz-Konstruktion



ha ha, das hab ich auch gedacht, als ich den Drop das erste mal sah. Anfangs war der Absprung noch mit schmalen runden Hölzern belegt, das war auch ganz lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmo (3. Mai 2011)

chiefwiggum schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit dem Pitch, als light Freeride-Rad aufzubauen?



Der Pitch Rahmen ist für alle Tourenfahrer ideal, die mehr Wert auf Downhill als Uphillperformance haben. Habe meines mit der 160er Van ausgestattet und bin damit glücklich. Ein Luft-Dämpfer wie z.B. der Fox 5.0 Air sorgt hinten für Ruhe. Wollte aus Frust wg. dem schlecht funktionierenden X-Fusion zuerst beim Dämpfer gleich einen mit Stahlfeder rein machen, bin aber zum Glück noch eines besseren belehrt worden. (thx to Robsen v. Bike Studio) 

Für Bikepark ist das Rad wohl eine Notlösung, aber für actionlastige Gelände-Touren kann ich es weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Robsen (3. Mai 2011)

JAAAAA MAN!!! Fettes Vid. 

macht gleich mal richtig laune zum radeln zu gehen.

wollt eh mal wieder das dicke rad auspacken und ein bissl schanzen gehen XD wie siehts bei dir aus die woche? gehst nochmal?


----------



## dmo (4. Mai 2011)

Falls du heut abend Zeit hast, ich könnte es so bis 19.15h schaffen in Kickach zu sein. Wird zwar schon um 20.45h dunkel, aber für eine Runde reichts allemal ?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir würde das passen. Gebt mir kurz bescheid, ob ihr fahrt - dann würde ich auch kommen


----------



## Firip (4. Mai 2011)

har zufällig jemand ne 100 oder 80mm Gabel mit 1 1/8 zoll übring???
ich brauch ganz dringen eine das ich beim rennen in Aichwald mitfahren kann!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2011)

vid von dmo finde ich ja mal sehr sehr geil 

hier mal auch gopro extern von uns aus nessenreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefwiggum (5. Mai 2011)

Beide Videos sind sehr cool! 
Die erste Steilkurve in Nessenreben sieht ja in JochenDcs Video fast steinfrei aus, super Sache, das hab ich noch anders in Erinnerung 
und an dmo: Danke, auf so eine Antwort hatte ich gehofft, jetzt bin ich mir sicher, dass es ein Pitch werden soll


----------



## dmo (5. Mai 2011)

thx, freut mich, dass das Video jemand gefällt. Muss irgendwann mal den Youtube-Upload abchecken, ist für andere irgendwie komfortabler anzuschauen als downloaden.

@Jochen_DC 
Find ich gut, auch mal aus solchen Perspektiven zu filmen, ist mal eine Abwechslung zur Helmkamera und so sieht man auch wie eurer Strecke aussieht. 

@chiefwiggum
Vielleicht kannst du das Pitch ja mal im Bike Studio etwas probetesten. Ich hätte meines jedenfalls nicht so umgebaut, wenn mir der Rahmen nicht gefallen hätte. Wenn du nicht gleich alle Teile wechselst, dann würd ich das Pro nehmen. Die ganzen Parts sind schon ein Stück besser und den Aufpreis vermutlich wert. Hat aber natürlich jeder andere Anforderungen, hängt zum Teil ja auch vom Fahrergewicht ab.


----------



## IanM66 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich hab letztens gehört das in Nessenreben anscheinend ne Downhill strecke entstehen soll. Habt ihr da auch schon was drüber gehört oder ist des nur wieder nen Gerücht?


----------



## Deleted 202649 (7. Mai 2011)

Ne, ist kein Gerücht, war auch schon im Gemeinderat, aber Jochen_DC weiß da aktuell mehr drüber. Wird aber wenn es denn gebaut wird mehr was in die Richtung [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAP7UORFaRU"]YouTube        - Hans Rey: evil eye Flow Country Trail: Biken fÃ¼r jeden[/nomedia].

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=40914


----------



## IanM66 (7. Mai 2011)

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, hab zwar insgeheim auf nen richtig schönen Downhill-Trail gehofft aber des ist glaub auch nicht grad so leicht in Nessenreben zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Deleted 202649 (7. Mai 2011)

Erstens das, und zweitens will die Stadt das alles auch für weniger gute Fahrer fahrbar bleibt. Das heißt also auch keine Northshores und so'n Holzgedöns.


----------



## Robsen (7. Mai 2011)

leider wurde das ganze erst mal auf eis gelegt. die vorurteile des örtlichen försters sind wie es scheint zu gross.

ansich ist es ja eine supersache mit einem speziellen trail für radfahrer. es kommen sich die ganzen walker und spaziergänger nicht in die quere, es wird nix heimlich gebaut, der tourismus kann damit umsatz machen, das ganze wild wird nur punktuell gestört und sonst in ruhe gelassen, und und und.....die liste der vorteile ist recht lang.

aber leider scheint die stadt das eher so zu sehen wie die gemeinde oberammergau. also radfahrer die kommen und urlaub machen, essen gehen, einkaufen und der region somit ein bissl geld in die kasse bringen lässt man sich da durch die lappen gehen. 

dennoch gibts grund zur hoffnung. das ein solches projekt gut gehen kann sieht man ja aktuell an den trails in nessenreben. die jugend hockt nicht schnapstrinkend auf irgendeinem supermarkt parkplatz rum un belästigt arme leut. nein, die sind an der frischen luft und treiben sport, knüpfen soziale kontakte und machen was aus sich.

aloha


----------



## IanM66 (8. Mai 2011)

Weingarten will wahrscheinlich kein Trail, weil sie das Leben in das Stadtzentrum ziehen wollen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Mai 2011)

Robsens Info ist allerdings nicht mehr aktuell. Im Stadtrat flogen etwas die Fetzen ;-)....gibt genügend die das als große Chance sehen die Stadt in Sachen Sport weiterzuentwickeln. Es gibt demnächst ein Treffen mit Stadtrat, dem zuständigen Förster und mir...wir bekommen die Strecke da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Robsen (8. Mai 2011)

das wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Mai 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich hab lange keine Bilder gemacht, aber dieses Wochenende war es mal wieder soweit. Ich denk das folgende ist eines meiner Bester aus der jüngsten Vergangenheit.
Wenn´s gefällt bitte drückt den gefällt mir Button! THX


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Mai 2011)

super geiles Bild Tobi ! Gefällt mir seeeeeeeeeehr !


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2011)

da ist sie die AschlochWurzel!

Dann hoff ich, dass du Jochen_DC da frisch rasiert, gestrigelt und geputzt auftauchst und furchtbar freundlich und lieb bist. so dass sogar deine Grossmutter Angst vor dir hätte...


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2011)

im Übrigen, seid ihr alle doof!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Mai 2011)

Gleichfalls oh Anführer aller Doofen!!!


----------



## LakeRider (9. Mai 2011)

ich sags doch dick und doof


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2011)

Wer ist Dick und wer ist Doof?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2011)

IanM66 schrieb:


> Weingarten will wahrscheinlich kein Trail, weil sie das Leben in das Stadtzentrum ziehen wollen.



Ist im Zusammenhang mit einer DH-Strecke ja mal ein eher ausgefallenes Argument.


----------



## Pilatus (12. Mai 2011)

Uiuiui, ich war gestern hier unterwegs. Ich nehm zurück, dass man hier nicht radeln kann.
14km 400hm und sooooo geile Abfahrten! jetzt muss ich nur noch fitter werden, damit sich noch eine Abfahrt mehr ausgeht...
und das Remedy rennt wie Drecksau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Mai 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich, dass du Jochen_DC da frisch rasiert, gestrigelt und geputzt auftauchst und furchtbar freundlich und lieb bist. so dass sogar deine Grossmutter Angst vor dir hätte...



hmm i do my very best...am Mittwoch wird es ernst...da is Treffen :>


----------



## Robsen (23. Mai 2011)

Aloha,

ab Mittwoch gibt es wieder einen Wöchentlichen Radtreff.

Es werden Touren im Bereich 10 - 20 km gefahren. Hauptsächlich in den Wäldern um Weingarten, also Nessenreben, Hirscheck, Kickach und was es sonst noch so gibt. 

Mitfahren kann jeder der einen Helm hat und spass am Singelrail fahren hat.

Um eine kurze zusage bin ich aber immer dankbar.

Start ist Mittwoch um 19.00 Uhr am Bike Studio in Weingarten. 

Aloha


----------



## TobyR (23. Mai 2011)

Hoi Rob.
Find ich klasse! Sobald mein Remmy....ZWINKER ......wieder einsatzbereit ist bin ich dabei....auch gerne mehr als 20km 
Tobi


----------



## Jobo21 (23. Mai 2011)

Hola Robby,

bin dabei. Auch gerne über 20km


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Mai 2011)

wenn ichs pack bin ich auch am Start  Bitte nicht über 20 km ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich, dass du Jochen_DC da frisch rasiert, gestrigelt und geputzt auftauchst und furchtbar freundlich und lieb bist. so dass sogar deine Grossmutter Angst vor dir hätte...



mission succesful


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2011)

und das heist?

gibt eine Strecke oder hatte deine Oma Angst vor dir?


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2011)

meine Oma hatte Angst vor mir und buddelt nun die Strecke allein ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2011)

los jetzt, infos!


----------



## Robsen (25. Mai 2011)

Bin ebenfalls für detailreiche infos. 

Raus damit oder du hast Kaffee verbot!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2011)

hat er Kaffeeverbot bekommen und ist deshalb eingeschnappt?
Hat ihm seine Oma vor lauter Angst die Handtasche an den Kopfgehauen und er eine Amnesie davongetragen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2011)

Was is die letzten Tage passiert...informiert mich . Handtaschen sind doch hart ;-)

Ne sorry dass ich jetzt nicht ausgiebigst antworte bin aber noch etwas stoked weil bei uns die Sache noch eine externe Motorisierung erfahren hat. Diese externe Kraft is so stark dass wohl jetzt einiges gehen wird . Die Stadt möchte aber im Vorfeld noch recht wenig veröffentlichen. Ich kann nur soviel sagen...

Wir sind verdammt nah am Jackpot...verdammt nah


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2011)

So lange kein unfähiger Architekt oder du das Ding planst/auslegst bin ich auch zuversichtlich 
Aber hört sich gut an.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2011)

verdammt...dann is die Zuversicht futsch ;-)...wann bist du mal wieder im Lande dass wir uns das mal anschauen könnten ?


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2011)

au, keine Ahnung.
Aber hauptsache da kommen riesige "do or die" Dinger rein für die natürliche Auslese...


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> au, keine Ahnung.
> Aber hauptsache da kommen riesige "do or die" Dinger rein für die natürliche Auslese...



 genau das nicht  schick mir mal per pm deine email dann schick ich dir die aktennotizen der stadt damit du nen groben überblick bekommst  find deine emehl addy grad net

by the way...zu natürlicher Auslese fällt mir dieses Bild ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (26. Mai 2011)

nice


----------



## Robsen (26. Mai 2011)

da gabs doch mal ein video von. hast die szene nicht 30mal geloopt???

aber glückwunsch!!! find ich megageil das alles läuft und richtig gut wird. da freu ich mich jetzt schon auf ein bissl buddeln.


----------



## FFM (27. Mai 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> au, keine Ahnung.
> Aber hauptsache da kommen riesige "do or die" Dinger rein für die natürliche Auslese...




hehe...so muss es sein!


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> by the way...zu natürlicher Auslese fällt mir dieses Bild ein



Und das ist mir noch nicht mal peinlich, weil ich habs immerhin versucht.


----------



## Robsen (27. Mai 2011)

und eine super figur dabei machst


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2011)

da hatte ich noch eine Top Figur.


----------



## Robsen (27. Mai 2011)

stimmt.....hatte. jetzt ist statt top figur eine bier figur draus geworden.


----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2011)

Robsen schrieb:


> bier figur draus.



quasi immernoch eine Topfigur...


----------



## Robsen (30. Mai 2011)

und dafür hast jetzt 3 tage gebraucht????


War gestern noch in Flims....megageil!!! kanns nur empfehlen. fürs DH Bike etwas zu wenig, aber einige stellen sind da zum richtig wild hacken.

Wichtig: schläuche einpacken!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2011)

Es war dafür ein wohlformulierter Post, nicht so dahingeschludert.
Na, ich war in Graz, dafür ohne Fahrrad.
Aber heute abend nochmal eine schöne Tour und am Woe irgendwie nach B-Mais.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2011)

nä. we is koppl schwobaseckl...da erwarte ich dich !


----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2011)

wann genau?
das könnte sich einrichten lassen.

Fazit des Tages: Talas ist gut, wenn man es vor der Abfahrt wieder rausschraubt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2011)

4./5. Juni sa training sonntag race !


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juni 2011)

Witzig wars, auch wenn ich nicht allzuviel gesehen hab...


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2011)

*Hier muss eindeutig wieder mehr gepöbelt werden!*
Der Thread ist nur noch langweilig.

Wer ist wo am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (7. Juni 2011)

Halts maul du Spätzlefresser 

Kommt drauf an wo du bist.......dann geh ich woanders hin.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nur mal wieder im alten Thread gelesen und da ging es bedeutend lustiger zu als hier.

Ich bin entweder B-Mais oder Leogang oder beides.

Seggel


----------



## Robsen (7. Juni 2011)

wir können uns auch in den gehrenberg fred einklinken, wobei da momentan mehr gedisst wird als gepöbelt. 

Wann bist mal wieder hier im lande zum radeln? Oder kommst nur wieder am rutenfest zum biertrinken, fremde leute anpöbeln, und tagelang mit nem dreiländerblick durch die gegend zu laufen?


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2011)

das Woe vom 18.Juni bin ich da.
Und dann können wir radeln gehen. Aber eher Touren, weil mein Knie noch nicht so will.
Ich seh schon wie der Fabi beim Rennen schneller ist als ich...


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juni 2011)

wer isn das?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juni 2011)

Matze Reichmann!!!


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juni 2011)

das hab ich mir fast gedacht, nachdem das der einzige aus dem Sauhaufen ist, den ich noch nicht kenn...


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wie der Fabi beim Rennen schneller ist als ich...



achwas...wenn du halbwegs fit bist machst mich locker platt ))

Vor dem Robert müssen wir uns in acht nehmen ;-)...2 vom Thread hier aufm Podest in Österreich is ja mal 





Saustark gefahren Rob


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juni 2011)

welche zwei?
der Rob, und wer?
du stehst ja nicht drauf, sondern daneben


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2011)

:>>>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Juni 2011)

Nochmal zurück: wer ist wo?

Schdingiee in mit dem Chaos-Kommando in Leogang,
Robsen daheim auf der Couch
???


----------



## Robsen (10. Juni 2011)

aktuell tendiere ich zur couch mit gelegentlichem enduro ausritt. evtl aber todtnau, sonntag oder montag.

dazwischen wird natürlich bier getunken, eh klar.


----------



## bikingarni (10. Juni 2011)

Samstag Albstadt? Ich bin da.


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Juni 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück: wer ist wo?
> 
> Schdingiee in mit dem Chaos-Kommando in Leogang,
> Robsen daheim auf der Couch
> ???



bin doch net in mais ...


----------



## Pilatus (11. Juni 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bin doch net in mais ...



das hab ich gemerkt.

Heute wars sehr cool! Wetter hat gepasst Strecke super alles gut


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juni 2011)

Fahrradbilderupdate:


----------



## TobyR (15. Juni 2011)

schönes 951! Aber die Sattelhöhe am Remedy??


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juni 2011)

die Sattelhöhe sieht unmöglich aus, ich weiß. ich bin 193cm und hab 96cm Schrittlänge. Rahmengröße XL mit 49cm, Sitzrohr...

das Intense(ive) knacken ist jetzt auch weg, die unter Dämpferbuchse wars.


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juni 2011)

Was ist am Samstag geboten? kleine Tour mit Mädels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin raus für samstag. muss auf ne hochzeit....wenigstens bier und essen für umme.


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juni 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich in Nessenreben mal das weibliche Geschlecht in 4X einführen...wie sieht es da bei dir aus ? wetter sieht ja eher wechselhaft aus...


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juni 2011)

wollte eigentlich nur das Trek mitnehmen. mal schauen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juni 2011)

hmm Silvi will unbedingt Nessenreben fahren...nur zur Not ne Tour...in deine Karre passt doch noch ein Rad mehr oder ?


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juni 2011)

aber dann muss ich nochmal hochlaufen und nochmaleins runtertragen...
ich schau mal.


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juni 2011)

FAULE SAU...du bist so LANGWEILIG ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (18. Juni 2011)

DH fahren, keiner? Zumindest Sonntag?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Juni 2011)

Mal ein paar Impressionen vom 26Trix Wettbewerb... Das war sooo geil zum anschauen... Echt der Hammer!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2011)

geile Bilder Tobi !!! War sicher echt cool life zu sehen !


----------



## Robsen (20. Juni 2011)

wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit dem trail aus? Gibts schon ein termin? Wird gebaut? Gibts fürn pilatus ein fahrverbot?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte gerne sowas wie beim Mägges vor der Rutsche:
wenn du hier noch durchlaufen kannst, dann darfst du Rutschen. Aber andersrum, wenn du über diese Mauer schauen kannst, darfst du ohne deine Eltern runterfahren.


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juni 2011)

naja gut ding will weile haben...treff mich nä. woche mit dem diddie schneider zur ortsbegehung -der is da eh grad im lande und die eurobike leitung vermittelt da etwas ;-) ...dann schau mer mal was des mit ihm kostet und dann muss es noch durch den gemeinderat...aber die signale von forst und landratsamt sind ausgesprochen gut so dass hier keine steine im weg liegen werden. auch der ob ist sehr posiiv eingestellt deswegen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juni 2011)

muß mich berichtigen...die Stadt möchte schwimmen ohne nass zu werden...ich glaube nicht dass der Trail kommt...irrwitzigerweise scheitert es aber weder an Forst oder Auflagen sondern an unserer tollen Stadt selbst...


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2011)

???


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juni 2011)

Bürgerentscheid or what???


----------



## dmo (22. Juni 2011)

Es gibt kaum Gründe die gegen so einen Trail sprechen, aber natürlich sehr viele dafür ! 

Solche tollen Projekte sterben meist grundlos obwohl sie den Bedarf voll treffen würden, maximalen Fahrspaß bieten, sicher sind, vergleichsweise günstig in der Erstellung und besonders preiswert im Unterhalt sind. Also für´s Stadtmarketing heisst das ein hoher Gewinn mit sehr wenig Aufwand. Der Berg steht jedenfalls schon ;-) und zusammen mit dem Freibad wäre es auch für Familien wieder ein Grund mehr nach Weingarten zu gehen. Mama geht schwimmen, Daddy und Sohn gehn solange Biken 

Als Zielgruppe spricht man eine sehr hohe Altersbandbreite an. Daß die meisten von euch schon seit Jahren fahren und die meisten auch weiterhin noch mehrere Jahre biken werden ist eh klar. 
Jochen_DC hat es vermutlich aufgrund der generell schwierigen Überzeugungsarbeit erst gar nicht versucht die von Pilatus geforderten "do or die"-Teile vorzuschlagen, aber ich bin der Meinung daß selbst einzelne, größere Rampen für eine Stadt verantwortbar sind. Das fette Rampen und Sicherheit sich nicht ausschliessen ist natürlich schwer rüberzubringen aber man kann Risiken auf ein niedriges Level bringen, indem man Entwicklungsstufen ermöglicht und z.B. neben einen hohen Drop auch einen niedrigen stellt. - Neben einem fetten Jump einen kleinen Jump. 

Sicherheit steht in der Priorität an erster Stelle, aber gleich danach kommt der Fahrspaß. Der bleibt am ehesten erhalten, wenn es eine sportliche Perspektive (Steigerungsmöglichkeiten) gibt. Aber klar, auch ohne die fetten Jumps wäre so ein Trail ein voller Erfolg. 

Hat man jedem Gemeinderat einzeln so ein positives Projekt näher gebracht, dann wird auch ganz sicher gemeinsam dafür entschieden. Aber wer hat schon die Zeit und Geduld solch eine Prozedur der Überzeugungsarbeit inclusive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf sich zu nehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juni 2011)

Ich war schon sehr konkret mit den Verhandlugnen nur begeht die Stadt jetzt den unsagbaren Fauxpas dass sie dieses Projekt abhängig von einem weiteren Projekt macht ... das ist politisch einfach nur dumm. Leider kann ich hier aufgrund der Brisanz des 2. Objekts nichts dazu online schreiben, Schtinky hat mich gestern noch angerufen und da konnt ich Ihm alles erklären...das Telefonat tat mir ganz gut das hat mich bestätigt dass ich die Sache eigentlich richtig sehe. Ich überlege grad was nun die beste Strategie ist, um den Leuten die Augen zu öffnen.


----------



## dmo (23. Juni 2011)

Hört sich irgendwie stark nach Ausrede des Verhandlungspartners an. Wenn da irgendwelche einzelne Personen das Projekt mit Ausreden blockieren wollen, wäre es sicher besser, wenn man mit den anderen Gemeinderäten redet. Ist aber leider ein sehr hoher Aufwand mit jedem einzeln zu sprechen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Juni 2011)

Der Fabi hat die Sache kpl richtig im Griff!!! Da macht euch mal kein Kopf. Das wird noch, ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher!!!!


----------



## dmo (23. Juni 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Der Fabi hat die Sache kpl richtig im Griff!!! Da macht euch mal kein Kopf. Das wird noch, ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher!!!!


ja, da kann man sich bei ihm nur fett für das allg. Engagement bedanken  thx Fabian !!!


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juni 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Ich überlege grad was nun die beste Strategie ist



neue Frisur?

@dmo: erstmal überhaupt einen Trail bekommen. was da später dann an Sprüngen entstehen können, kann man, wenn die Sache gut ankommt später noch diskutieren. Siehe BMX-Bahn...

Aber ich vertrau dem Fabi, dass er das richtige macht. Ausser vielleicht die Frisur...


----------



## dmo (23. Juni 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> dmo: erstmal überhaupt einen Trail bekommen. was da später dann an Sprüngen entstehen können, kann man, wenn die Sache gut ankommt später noch diskutieren. Siehe BMX-Bahn...



Das mit den Jumps stimmt natürlich, wäre politisch vermutlich auch schwieriger die Vorbehalte auszuräumen. Die Strecke in Nessenreben habt ihr ja auch erfolgreich auf die Beine gestellt, war sicher auch nicht einfach. Fast 50 Starter und eine Ladung Zuschauer bei der letzten Veranstaltung sprechen für sich. Die Stadt Weingarten sieht das hoffentlich ?

Das Trail-Projekt würde von der Bandbreite sogar wesentlich mehr Leute ansprechen und kann daher eigentlich nur ein Erfolg sein !


----------



## trhaflhow (23. Juni 2011)

Kennt ihr eigentlich das 

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Ist vielleicht ein gutes Vorbild, bin letzte Woche mal dort gefahren. Super schön gemacht. Noch "nur" eine Strecke, die sich immerwieder teilt und -wie bei skipisten - in blau rot und schwarz unterteilt wird

Grüße aus der Maustadt


----------



## b-andy (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

bin hier bisher eigentlich nur am mitlesen, inzwischen habe ich mich aber auch schon mit Fabian getroffen, und muss sagen, echt super netter Typ.
Nun muss ich mich aber beteiligen. Ich bin gerade am Anfang mit dem biken im Gelände, weswegen mich der Trail sehr interessiert. Ich bin auch viel mit Leuten unterwegs, die normal Touren fahren wollen, so ein Trail wäre aber auch für sie eine starke Bereicherung. Ich verstehe das nicht. Überall werden uns Steine in den Weg gestellt, erst von der DEL für die Towerstars, und nun wieder von Weingarten bzgl. des Trails. Also hier mein Angebot, wenn ich was machen kann, bei dem der Trail unterstützt wird, Unterschrift, Demo oder sonst was, ich bin dabei. Kann doch nicht angehen. Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass es klappt und wie gesagt, wenn ich unterstützen kann, bin ich dabei.

Grüße
Andy


----------



## LakeRider (26. Juni 2011)

Moin, ich denk ich bin heut gegen Nachmittag so 15 Uhr am rollern in Nessenreben auf der Bahn. Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2011)

Ich komm bis ca 16 Uhr hoch!!!


----------



## b-andy (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Gestern wurde mir von einem Bekannten berichtet, dass er am vergangen Mittwoch, als er sie in Kickach unterwegs waren wieder auf Nagelbretter gestoßen sind. Ich habe das bisher nur vom Gehrenberg gehört. Bin auch im Hirschegg, Kickach , Nessenreben unterwegs. Habt Ihr auch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich find das wahnsinnig von den Leuten die so was machen, vor allem weil ich immer bemüht bin den Spaziergaängern freundlich gegenüber zu sein. Und auf den Trails läuft doch eigentlich eh niemand, also ist es doch aus reinem Hass gegen das Biken im Wald. Verstehe ich nicht.

Grüße
Andy


----------



## TobyR (11. Juli 2011)

b-andy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gestern wurde mir von einem Bekannten berichtet, dass er am vergangen Mittwoch, als er sie in Kickach unterwegs waren wieder auf Nagelbretter gestoßen sind. Ich habe das bisher nur vom Gehrenberg gehört. Bin auch im Hirschegg, Kickach , Nessenreben unterwegs. Habt Ihr auch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich find das wahnsinnig von den Leuten die so was machen, vor allem weil ich immer bemüht bin den Spaziergaängern freundlich gegenüber zu sein. Und auf den Trails läuft doch eigentlich eh niemand, also ist es doch aus reinem Hass gegen das Biken im Wald. Verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Grüss Dich Andy. Ist mir von der RV, Wgt Bikegegend bisher nicht bekannt. War vergangenen Samstag auch in Kickach, ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Hoffe das bleibt auch so. 
Grüsse Tobias


----------



## b-andy (13. Juli 2011)

vielleicht ist es auch falsch interpretiert worden und es waren nur rest Bretter, die vom bauen rumlagen oder so.


----------



## Bikeschreck (14. Juli 2011)

Ich war am Montag auch in Kickach unterwegs,doch ausser einem entwurzeltem Baum, ein paar Dornenbüschen und etwas Schlamm hat nichts meine Fahrt gestoppt. Es sind auch einige "Bauwerke" erneuert worden, doch Bretter mit Nägeln sind mir nicht aufgefallen.
Es wäre natürlich für alle Beteiligten von Vorteil, wenn alle Nutzer ihren Dreck auch wieder wegräumen würden. Vielleicht zieht das nicht gleich den Hass irgendwelcher Leute auf uns Biker. Wir wollen ja nichts zerstören, sondern nur unseren Spass- so wie die Wanderer auch!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2011)

Hier mal die Gesamtwertung des Sixpack Racing 4X Cups nach 5 von 8 Läufen...Rob Respekt ! Mit dir is nä Jahr ganz ganz vorne zu rechnen !!!

1 202 Preußer Michael 
2 212 Schmulbach Roland  
3 211 Moser Thomas 
4 206 Schorlau Alexander  
5 207 Waldenmaier Fabian  
6 224 Fuchs Robert 
7 203 Apel Marco  
8 201 Klemm Marco 
9 204 Sieber Kai   
10 205 Hinkel Jens  
11 223 Wogawa Marko  
12 208 Wehringer Günter  
13 210 Fahr Ralf 
14 213 Knoll Oliver  
15 229 Bazynski Joscha   
16 225 Schmidt Marco  
17 227 Huber Thomas   
18 209 Kamlowski Andreas  
19 220 Danner Georg   
20 222 Christi Jens  
21 234 Audenrieth Roland    
22 228 Cramer Steffen  
23 235 Pfeifenberger Eric     
24 236 Kroiss Jürgen     
25 226 Spiess Frederic   
26 230 Joos Eugen   
27 233 Liebscher Sven     
28 219 Weiße Markus     
29 216 Ramm Roger  
30 232 Mertens Matteo     
31 231 Albrecht Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2011)

kennen geneigte Streckenbauerplanerdurchsetzer diesen Leitfaden schon:

http://www.bfu.ch/PDFLib/1229_105.pdf


----------



## LakeRider (20. Juli 2011)

Wobei es bei mir nur 4 Läufe waren  Und der letzte auch noch mit Defekt, na ja that's Racing. Wie gesagt Winnenden und Aichwald bin ich nicht am Start. Mal sehn was zum Schluss da steht...




Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Hier mal die Gesamtwertung des Sixpack Racing 4X Cups nach 5 von 8 Läufen...Rob Respekt ! Mit dir is nä Jahr ganz ganz vorne zu rechnen !!!
> 
> 1 202 Preußer Michael
> 2 212 Schmulbach Roland
> ...


----------



## Robsen (21. Juli 2011)

he langes elend, was ist mit deinem benutzerbild passiert? hast jetzt auf einmal geschmack?????

Und wie sieht es eigenltich mit dem Trail aus? Was ist da stand der dinge????


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2011)

Nach dem Fest der Feste bau ich vielleicht auf Stiegel um...


----------



## Robsen (21. Juli 2011)

bäh!


----------



## bikingarni (21. Juli 2011)

Morgen (Freitag jemand Lust/Zeit für Todtnau?


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juli 2011)

Robsen schrieb:


> bäh!



Du kennst dich nicht aus!



bikingarni schrieb:


> Morgen (Freitag jemand Lust/Zeit für Todtnau?



ab heute ist Rutenfest!


----------



## Robsen (22. Juli 2011)

halt den ball flach. ich brauch nich jedes we 2,8 promill und zu wissen was gut is.

montag garten?


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juli 2011)

na klar!


----------



## jonnitapia (24. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab hier noch 2 nagelneue Schwalbe Wicked Will Reifen rumliegen, für die ich diese Saison keine Verwendung mehr habe. DH Karkasse, Breite 2.5, Glooey Glue Mischung.

Falls Interesse einfach melden.  Reifen stehn in Leimbach/Markdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2011)

kam heute in der sz on und morgen wohl in der printausgabe...einiges is allerdings etwas falsch dargestellt

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...Bikeranlage-in-Nessenreben-_arid,5111396.html


----------



## FFM (30. Juli 2011)

Schwäbische eben. Wer kümmert sich um die do or die Nummer?


----------



## b-andy (30. Juli 2011)

ich finde es schon mal positiv, dass es hauptsächlich an den Finanzen liegt. Da wird sich sicher eine Lösung finden.


----------



## LakeRider (2. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/02/sixpack-racing-4cross-cup-in-winnenden/

@Jochen_DC was hast für das Bild gezahlt ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2011)

Fahre morgen spontan für 1-2 Tage (je nach Wetterlage) nach Livigno. Wer mitwill kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Gala (5. August 2011)

Heute im Mitteilungsblatt Baienfurt.

Forstverwaltung

Im Staatswalddistrikt Kickach östlich des Papierfabrikgebäudes
wurde festgestellt, dass im Waldbestand ein illegaler Mountain-
bike -trail angelegt wurde.
Bei der Anlage wurden die jungen Waldbäume abgemäht.
Eine grosse und mehrere kleine Sprungschanzen aus Kanthölzern
wurden professionell errichtet, welche für ungeübte und Kinder 
ein grosses Gefahrenpotential darstellen.
Nachdem das Befahren von Wald mit dem Fahrrad ausserhalb
befestigter Wege von mind. 2 m Breite in BW gesetzlich verboten
ist, laufen die polizeilichen Ermittlungen gegen die Verursacher.

Sofern die illegalen Bauwerke nicht innerhalb der nächsten Tage
beseitigt sind, werden Abbau u. Entsorgung derselben durch uns
veranlasst u. den Verursachern zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.
Forstrevier Weingarten


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. August 2011)

wtf?!?
Wo wurden da Bäume abgemäht? Die Trails gibt es schon seit Jahren und da wachsen keine jungen Waldbäume...


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2011)

Und wer sind überhaupt immer diese Ungeübten? Bisschen heimlich Üben muss doch drin sein.


----------



## Rookie- (6. August 2011)

Gala schrieb:


> Heute im Mitteilungsblatt Baienfurt.
> 
> Forstverwaltung
> 
> ...


 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Woche schon einen Förster im Wald getroffen, der genau diese Aussage gemacht hat. Die Erbauer werden wohl Polizeilich gesucht. Grund ist wohl, das sich viele Jugendliche(Kinder) immer mehr dem Biken zuwenden und der Förster angst hat die könnten sich schwer verletzen. Bei den Älteren häbe er keine Angst, aber es werden wohl immer mehr jüngere gesehen. 

Mit solchen Aktionen wird es wohl auch nicht leichter den geplanten Flow-Trail in Nessenreben zu genehmigen. 

Naja, hoffentlich gibt das ein gutes Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2011)

Uih, hört sich nicht gut an...


----------



## IanM66 (6. August 2011)

Das is aber nur ne kleine Gruppe, ich bin auch noch Jugendlich aber ich und meine Freunde fahren nichts irgendwie Gewissenlos und sind auch immer voll ausgerüstet (Vollhelm, Safety-Jacket,...), jedoch hab ich letztens auch so 12-14 jährige Heinis gesehen die alle ohne Helm gefahren sind. Einer hatte sogar nen richtig gutes Bergamount, hat dann aber nicht mal Geld fürn Helm oder sonstige Schutzmassnahmen.


----------



## dmo (6. August 2011)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aktionen wird es wohl auch nicht leichter den geplanten Flow-Trail in Nessenreben zu genehmigen. Naja, hoffentlich gibt das ein gutes Ende



Ich komme gerade aus Kickach, der Drop ist bereits abgebaut. Offensichtlich wollten die Erbauer Stress für uns Mountainbiker vermeiden. Das Gestrüpp wächst sicher schnell nach, denke nicht, dass ein Schaden entstanden ist. Durch die schnelle Reaktion drückt das Forstamt hoffentlich ein Auge zu.


----------



## b-andy (7. August 2011)

Hoffe auch, dass es keine negativen Einflüsse auf den Flow-Trail hat. Aber eigentlich müsste das ja die Folgerung daraus sein, dass mein einen legalen Park errrichtet. Hoffentlich werden nicht nur Verbote sondern auch Alternativen ausgesprochen. 
Dann müsste ja ein öffentlicher Park kommen. Das Bedürfnis daran kann man ja kaum übersehen, zumindest haben sie ja inzwischen endlich mal den Mountainbike-Trail nach zick Jahren entdeckt.


----------



## b-andy (7. August 2011)

@Rookie, hat der Forster eigentlich gesagt, dass alle Bauten abgebaut werden müssen oder ging es dabei nur um die großen Bauten?
Oder weiß sonst jemand was dazu?


----------



## Kermit22 (7. August 2011)

Also der neue, große North-shore is abgebaut, was mit den anderen Sprüngen passiert weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (8. August 2011)

Also für den Flow Country Trail sehe ich hier keinerlei Gefahr, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich hab ja damit argumentiert dass sich bei einem bestehenden vernünftigen Trail die Biker bündeln würde und der Wildbau sicher reduziert werden würde. Ganz ausmerzen wird man das nicht können aber das sollte der Stadt nochmals verdeutlichen dass wir so einen Trail jetzt echt brauchen


----------



## b-andy (9. August 2011)

wie sieht es denn aktuell aus, kann man denn überhaupt noch in Kickach fahren? War jemand die letzten Tage mal oben, wie ist es denn von der Bodenbeschaffenheit, alles matschig oder geht es ganz gut? Oder sollte man sich die nächste Zeit lieber nicht mehr dort blicken lassen, weil die Polizei schon mit den Hunden unten wartet


----------



## Kermit22 (10. August 2011)

ja man kann da fahren, war selber auch oben und da war viel los!
keine Förster oder Pozilei, auch keine SEK


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2011)

Ist noch jemand da?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. August 2011)

Ja!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2011)

Da schreibt man ja und wird noch nicht einmal angepöbelt, sauerei sowas!!! Fitze isch en biertrinkender Trettverweigerer. 

In Austria ist Doping eben eher akzeptiert


----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2011)

Du kansch mich am Asch leggen!
war gestern zu beschäftigt zum pöbeln. 

deshalb wird das jetzt nachgeholt:
Stinky kann nicht laufen,
Fabi hat endlich begriffen, dass das nix wird und seine Karriere an den Nagel gehängt,
Robsen ist eh zu klein um was zu können,
Und der Rest stinkt!

Krass, ich wollte jetzt einen Rundumschlag machen, aber es ist ja niemand mehr da...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2011)

Und wie ich da bin....

Der Pilatus isch zu lahm beim boarden, drum ischs knie hie!!!! 
Das i net laufen kann isch richtig aber egal... Rennradfahrn geht um so besser.
Und da ich die Kurbel immer 3x öfter im Kreis pro Sekunde bewegen kann wie du mein Lieber.... Kasch mi mol am A.... lecka....


----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2011)

Wer will denn auch Rennredfahren? schau mal ganz oben -> mtb-news, nicht Rennrad-news


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2011)

Dann eben mein Hardtail. Ist en MTB ändert aber nichts an der Anzahl der Umdrehungen! Ätsch.....

Ach und du stinksch zwoimol me wie de rescht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2011)

Und beim MTB gehts auch irgendwann wieder den Berg runter.
Das stinken kann sein, wir haben wieder über 35° im Büro...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2011)

Sind also hitzige Partien beim CounterStrike zocken!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2011)

ne, diese Woche ist der Stress wieder ausgebrochen.


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2011)

Arbeiten ist doof!


----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2011)

Die kennen wir doch?


----------



## Berti (3. September 2011)

sacht mal, in der ravensburger ecke, was sind das für trails? eher relativ seichtes gelände für hardtail, oder?

Kennt sich jemand von euch bei Alpentrails in der Nähe hier aus? Ich würde liebend gern in den kommenden Wochen mal ein paar Berge unsicher machen, möglichst ausschließlich bergab ) Wenn hier noch jemand von der Gesinnung ist... wäre großartig!
Wohne in FN und will unbedingt mal ins Gelände, langsam...


----------



## Paramedicus (11. September 2011)

Servus an alle,
bin die nächsten beiden wochen in ravensburg arbeiten. Hab natürlich wie immer mein radl dabei. 
Und da kommt ihr ins spiel. Irgend ne idee fürn paar spaßige trails in der nähe von rv? 
Lg,Friedrich


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2011)

Servus Leute, ich brauch mal eure Unterstützung und jede Menge Klicks auf "Gefällt MIR"!!!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=257800870920504&l=379cff783a

DANKE


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2011)

was ist eigentlich der Plan für das Wochenende vom 1.10.?
etwas Nessenreben rollern? was macht dem Stingie sein Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. September 2011)

Knie läuft super, danke der Nachfrage! Ich bin ab 30.09. Mit umziehen beschäftigt, kannst gerne helfen, Gruß!


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Knie läuft super, danke der Nachfrage! Ich bin ab 30.09. Mit umziehen beschäftigt, kannst gerne helfen, Gruß!



hör mir auf mit umziehen! 
bin selber noch nicht ganz fertig damit...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. September 2011)

Ach stimmt, da war ja was!!!


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2011)

und deshalb darf ich am Woe nicht nach B-Mais. 
ich muss noch Lampen montieren, dann wollen "wir" am Samstag noch ein Sofa und kleinkrust kaufen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. September 2011)

Mich kannst diesen Samstag in Nessenreben finden!!! Wenn du dann aber am 01.10. mal wieder da bist, rollern wir und danach gibt's ein Bier oder auch 2!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2011)

Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (23. September 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und deshalb darf ich am Woe nicht nach B-Mais.
> ich muss noch Lampen montieren, dann wollen "wir" am Samstag noch ein Sofa und kleinkrust kaufen...



HAHA, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor!!!


----------



## LakeRider (23. September 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Mich kannst diesen Samstag in Nessenreben finden!!! Wenn du dann aber am 01.10. mal wieder da bist, rollern wir und danach gibt's ein Bier oder auch 2!!!!



Moin, ab bist den in Nessenreben??? Muss noch a bissle für nächste Woche üben...


----------



## LakeRider (23. September 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Mich kannst diesen Samstag in Nessenreben finden!!! Wenn du dann aber am 01.10. mal wieder da bist, rollern wir und danach gibt's ein Bier oder auch 2!!!!



Moin, ab wann bist den in Nessenreben??? Muss noch a bissle für nächste Woche üben...


----------



## Rookie- (23. September 2011)

Hi,
ich würd mich anschließen. Muß ja mal mein neu erworbenes Probefahren, steht schon fast ein halbes Jahr ohne Einsatz. 
@Lakerider: Und tipps vom großen Meister nehm ich doch immer gern an. 
Bin so ab 14.30 da. 

Grüßle


----------



## LakeRider (23. September 2011)

Bei mir wird's vermutlich drei bis halb vier bis ich oben bin.


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. September 2011)

in dem Fall nehme ich glaube ich doch das 4X mit ...des könnt heut luschtig werden


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2011)

War schon mal nen schöner Buddelauftakt (bzw. 2te Folge) heute. Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass wir bis zum richtigen Winteranbruch die Bahn wieder in 1A Schuss haben und wir bei schönen kalten Temperaturen, wenn nichts vereist ist, einige fette Wintersessions abhalten können.
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch Fragen, ob es hier Tourenbegeisterte gibt für Abendfahrten... Also, wer hat alles ne vernünftige Lampe und das passende Bike.
Ab der 2ten Oktoberwoche würde ich sowas gerne ins Leben rufen, weil von Baindt aus isses ja nicht so weit Richtung Kickach usw....


----------



## Robsen (24. September 2011)

Baindt???


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2011)

Ja, Baindt... Baindt wohnen, mit em E-Bike zur Arbeit nach RV... ätsch


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2011)

E-Bike
Kopfschüttel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2011)

E-Bike Singlespeed, 12kg!!!! Voll Fett


----------



## DangerDave2.0 (25. September 2011)

Servus ihr Lumpasiacha


----------



## Firip (25. September 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> War schon mal nen schöner Buddelauftakt (bzw. 2te Folge) heute. Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass wir bis zum richtigen Winteranbruch die Bahn wieder in 1A Schuss haben und wir bei schönen kalten Temperaturen, wenn nichts vereist ist, einige fette Wintersessions abhalten können.



das bleib allerdings ne wunschvorstellung wenn weiterhin so viele leute zum helfen kommen wie heute!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. September 2011)

Ich geh jetzt hoch und neube auch, kommt noch jemand mit nem Schlüssel bitte!!!


----------



## LakeRider (25. September 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> War schon mal nen schöner Buddelauftakt (bzw. 2te Folge) heute. Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass wir bis zum richtigen Winteranbruch die Bahn wieder in 1A Schuss haben und wir bei schönen kalten Temperaturen, wenn nichts vereist ist, einige fette Wintersessions abhalten können.
> Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch Fragen, ob es hier Tourenbegeisterte gibt für Abendfahrten... Also, wer hat alles ne vernünftige Lampe und das passende Bike.
> Ab der 2ten Oktoberwoche würde ich sowas gerne ins Leben rufen, weil von Baindt aus isses ja nicht so weit Richtung Kickach usw....





Bei der Abendtour wär ich auch am Start. Lampe und Bike sind ja vorhanden...


----------



## LakeRider (25. September 2011)

DangerDave2.0 schrieb:


> Servus ihr Lumpasiacha



Du Monkey Butt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. September 2011)

Ohhh die Strecke wird gut.... Bin zufrieden mit 2h Arbeitseinsatz meinerseits. Freu mich schon auf die Mittwochsfortsetzung!!!! Dann auch hoffentlich mal mit nem Rolleinsatz...


----------



## Robsen (27. September 2011)

Moin,

hier mal meine neue Möhre. Endlich als fertig zu bezeichnen. Dafür aber schon gut eingeritten und macht megaviel Spass.


----------



## LakeRider (27. September 2011)

Zu sauber und viel zu wenig Kratzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (27. September 2011)

is ja auch grade frisch geputzt. kratzer hats auch schon, aber mehr vom transport oder russen die auf der strecke im weg stehen.


----------



## DangerDave2.0 (28. September 2011)

8) lohoooool am wochenende wieder mal todtnau?! hätt no a kärtle übrig  
VOLLE ATTACKE!!!


----------



## Robsen (28. September 2011)

oder am montag nach hindelang.....wobei todtnau auch geht. hab da auch noch viele fahrten drauf.

kann allerdings nur am montag! aber da is ja feiertag.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. September 2011)

@FITZE: Samstag 16 Uhr Nessenreben: Du und dein BIKE, Ich und mein BIKE und dazu kaltes RADLER aus der Flasch


----------



## LakeRider (28. September 2011)

Robsen schrieb:


> oder am montag nach hindelang.....wobei todtnau auch geht. hab da auch noch viele fahrten drauf.
> 
> kann allerdings nur am montag! aber da is ja feiertag.



Da Feiertag ist wäre ich auch am Start, ausser ich zerstör mich am Sonntag beim 4x in Wollfach. Aber Hindelang oder Todtnau ist mir egal


----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @FITZE: Samstag 16 Uhr Nessenreben: Du und dein BIKE, Ich und mein BIKE und dazu kaltes RADLER aus der Flasch



Ich klär das mit meinem Terminplaner. Aber ein paar Runden rollern sollte schon drin sein.

gestern das erste mal seit PDS wieder ne Tour gefahren, Finger passt grad um den Lenker rum, schön mit genau diesem kleinen Finger am Baum hängen geblieben und wieder alles auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. September 2011)

Evtl solltest anfangen Rennrad zu fahren.... Muahahahaha


----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2011)

NEIN!
Hab grad gestern einen Rennradjünger überzeugt sich statt einem neuen Rennrad ein MTB zu kaufen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. September 2011)

JA ok, dann musst halt mal nachrüsten oder amputieren:


----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2011)

Das Problem gestern war glaub eben, dass ich den Handschuh von meinem PDS-Unfall angehabt habe, mit dem Riss. und genau da wo ich den Baum berührt habe, war die nackte Haut...


----------



## Pilatus (30. September 2011)

können wir dieses Grossereigniss morgen zeitlich nach vorne verlegen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Oktober 2011)

Eher nach hinten um einen tag


----------



## Pilatus (1. Oktober 2011)

dem wetter nach eher nach hinten. aber am sonntag fahr ich ja schon wieder.
Kaffee im Studio?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Oktober 2011)

Kommsch nachher mal noch auf einen Kaffee zu mir ins Geschäft!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Oktober 2011)

wir kommen nachher mal vorbei.
bis dann


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2011)

wieviele Biberach gibt es, kennen wir die, gehen wir da mal hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 202649 (4. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich nicht, bin dabei!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das ist Biberach an der Riss beim Jordanberg.
Besonders lange ist die Strecke allerdings nicht - ich schätze ca. 500-600m.
"Große Dinger" sind nicht drin - dafür bietet die Strecke schöne Anlieger und ist noch nicht so breit und ausgefahren wie im Kickach. 

Mir persönlich gefällt Kickach besser, aber geht mal hin und schauts euch an


----------



## LakeRider (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin die Damen, wie sieht's aus? Finden sich hier ein paar Verrückte zum wöchentlichen Wintertraining? Alles freiwillig und auf eigene Gefahr. 
Mein Vorschlag ist Mittwochs um 18:00Uhr ca. 1 bis 1 1/2h durchs Hischgehege je nach Wetter. 
Bike mit gescheider Funzel is obligatorisch


----------



## Rookie- (8. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
da wär ich mit dabei. Wenns geht allerdings so spät wie möglich, du weißt doch selbst und ständig. Um die Zeit Arbeitet das Pöbel doch noch.  Sonst wird das nix mit der Regelmäßigkeit. Oder fehlt dir noch die Thermounterwäsche??


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Oktober 2011)

LakeRider schrieb:


> Moin die Damen, wie sieht's aus? Finden sich hier ein paar Verrückte zum wöchentlichen Wintertraining? Alles freiwillig und auf eigene Gefahr.
> Mein Vorschlag ist Mittwochs um 18:00Uhr ca. 1 bis 1 1/2h durchs Hischgehege je nach Wetter.
> Bike mit gescheider Funzel is obligatorisch



DABEI!!!!


----------



## Robsen (8. Oktober 2011)

Durchs Hirschgehege klingt natürlich super. da kann ich dann gemütlich danach heim rollern.

Vorallem machen grad die Trails dort (rinne etc) im dunkel megaviel spass.


----------



## LakeRider (9. Oktober 2011)

You're always welcome...


----------



## LakeRider (10. Oktober 2011)

So Freunde der Nacht, Mi. um 18:30 Uhr würde ich am Hirschgehege-Parkplatz losradln...


----------



## Pilatus (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann das was, ist das das richtige für mein Dorf, gibt es ein vergleichbares oder gar bessere angebot?

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/trek/trek-district.html,a18273


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (11. Oktober 2011)

Du hast doch schon ein Hipster-Bike in pink.

Siehst du mittlerweile so aus?


----------



## Robsen (11. Oktober 2011)

Ne man,

das ist das richtige:

http://medien.markt.de/bilder/2011/...ed_rad_neu_mit.jpg?lastModified=1296553340000

das geile ist das den unter dem grau auch das pink der gabel rauskommt. Konkret: wenn besoffen durch die landschaft fÃ¤hrst und die mÃ¶hre vor der kneipe an den laternenpfosten ranschlÃ¤gst, bekommt der lack ne macke....in pink. da kannst aber auch noch mit nem nagel oder so was reinkrizzeln: Fitze â¥ Fabi oder so.


----------



## Robsen (11. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Robsen (11. Oktober 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wieviele Biberach gibt es, kennen wir die, gehen wir da mal hin?



Sieht ja ganz witzig aus. anlieger, sprünge, da könnt man wirklich mal hin.


----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2011)

Also, 
Das Pinke hat sich mein Bruder unter den Nagel gerissen, aber das hohl ich mir wieder.
Und nein so seh ich noch nicht aus. Wie siehst du eigentlich aus. dich hab ich seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Wie lÃ¤uft's?

Das grau pinke ist mir zu hippster und ihr hattet es nicht in der passenden GrÃ¶Ãe da.
Das ist doch wieder nur ein Marketingding. Die LackqualitÃ¤t war miserabel da haben sich die Productmanager gedacht, hey da kann man was reinrizzen, it's not a bug, it's a feature!
Fitze â¥ Fabi -> sowas kann man nÃ¤mlich nicht rausradieren, sondern muss es Ã¼bermalen. der Rahmen wÃ¤r also nach 6 Wochen komplett pink...
Ausserdem zu spÃ¤t, ist bestellt


----------



## plug (12. Oktober 2011)

Läuft.

Haben hier mittlerweile nen Pumptrack gebaut und am Freitag wird unser neuer Skatepark eröffnet. 

Skatepark ist allerdings nur 300 m von der polnischen Grenze entfernt. 
D. h. wir müssen uns nächste Wochen schon wieder neue Rampen bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2011)

Es freut mich, dass du noch lebst!


----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2011)

Aber wenn du schon mal da bist, hast du noch ein paar Oldscool Teile rumliegen?

Hat jemand von den alten noch gelbe Oakley-Griffe? besonders schau ich da richtung Bikestudio. Hat der Dave nicht noch eine alte Grabbelkiste?
beinahe egal welcher zustand...


----------



## RMZRACER (16. Oktober 2011)

da meld ich mich auch mal zu wort bin auch aus der umgebung ravensburg (eher wurzach) 
kennt einer von euch gute trails in der näheren umgebung ???


----------



## fanatikz (16. Oktober 2011)

Heyo Leute, wie darf ich mir denn eure Bike Locations so vorstellen, handelts sich da eher um kurze Pisten oder kann man da auch n bissl Strecke machen? Ich komm aus Bad Saulgau und arbeite in Weingarten, daher die Frage ob sichs lohnen würde das Bike hin und wieder einzupacken, bin aber mit meinem Radel eher eingeschränkt, was Sprünge und zu hartes Gelände angeht... soll sich kommendes Jahr aber ändern...


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Bock Freitag, Sonntag oder nächsten Montag Todtnau, Hindelang oder Bad Wildbad unsicher zu machen? Fahre hin und hab noch ein paar Plätze frei.


----------



## RMZRACER (19. Oktober 2011)

naja ich hätt verdammt bock aber eine bio und deutsch klassenarbeit versuat dieses thema dann wohl aber das wochenende daruaf bin ich vielleicht in albstadt


----------



## RMZRACER (19. Oktober 2011)

schreibfehler ^^ immer das a mit dem u vertauschen


----------



## TobyR (3. November 2011)

Servus, heute abend nightride. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hirscheck / Hirschgehege um 19 Uhr.
Wer Lust hat ist da, wer it der it.


----------



## RMZRACER (14. November 2011)

he leute hab heut in de sz was von dem neuen trailbau in nessenreben gehört also kann mir jetzt noch einer sagen was da bis jetzt genau ist und ob das big bike tauglich ist ??? und soll dass jetzt so en flow country wie in bischofsmais oder mehr so im pumptrack (dirt bike) charakter. hät schon mal gut bock nach nessenreben, wär auch praktisch da es net weit weg is.


----------



## Pilatus (15. November 2011)

Aso?
wenn es das ist was ich mein, wird es in Richtung Flowcountry gehen.

Wenn das was wird, Glückwunsch an den Fabi.
Glückwunsch an den Fabi auch wegen dem BDR DH Coordinations Chef Trainer Dingsbums!


und endlich geht hier mal wieder was, ich wollte schon wieder das Pöbeln anfangen. wobei:
Der Tobi stinkt,
der Fabi kann nix,
der Robsen ist zu klein,
und der Rest, den ich nicht kenn ist doof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. November 2011)

Klar stink ich, weil ich ja zum Ausgleich ordentlich Schaufel und Erde beweg und nicht nur das Bier zum Mund, gell Fitze!!!


----------



## Pilatus (15. November 2011)

das hoff ich doch, dass die Bahn in einem 1A Zustand ist, wenn ich mal wieder komm!
ich werd hier wohl auch mal den Trail etwas "pflegen" müssen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. November 2011)

ja, so langsam dürftet ihr ja auch fertig umgezogen sein????
Dann solltest mal wieder dringend die Heimat und die Bahn besuchen kommen.

Wir sorgen jetzt auch immer für ein kühles Bierchen (Danke der Aussentemperatur) während des bikens, schaufeln oder einfach nur Quatschen.

Und im übrigen gibt es wieder öfter ein nettes Miteinander im Schinderhannes....

Also Fitze...... Schau mal wieder vorbei!!! Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Pilatus (15. November 2011)

das hört sich gut an.
Mal schauen wann ich mal wieder komm


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. November 2011)

Gruezi zusammen,
das finanzielle Konzept für den Flowcountry Trail steht zwischenzeitlich.
Die wirklich ausschlaggebende Sitzung wird am Montag, den 5. Dezember, um 15 Uhr im großen Sitzungssaal des Amtshauses stattfinden und ich bitte alle Interessierten zu kommen. Es müssen viele Leute sein damit der Jugendgemeinderat gar nicht anders kann als zusagen. 
Wäre schade, wenn die Biker die Bedeutung des Termins unterschätzen. Die Chancen sind gut, aufgrund der Finanzlage der Stadt aber wacklig.

Danke an alle die das supporten !!!

@rmz derzeit ist oben ne 4x/bmx bahn, , ne dirtline und ein pumptrack...der fc trail der kommen soll wird fast 1:1 wie der in bischofsmais werden


----------



## RMZRACER (15. November 2011)

ich schau auch ob ich noch en paar leute versammeln kann und ab ins auto am 5 . deze


----------



## Deleted 202649 (15. November 2011)

@fabi, 15Uhr is aber ne scheiß Uhrzeit, soll ja auch noch Leute geben die Arbeiten müssen 
Wie lang geht das ganze denn, bzw lohnt es sich noch um halb 5 rum zu kommen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. November 2011)

ja 15 Uhr ist ungünstig aber der Jugendgemeinderat tagt da eben. Nimm dir den Tag Urlaub oder falls du Gleitzeit hast geh früher heim...die Sache is echt wichtig...


----------



## Deleted 202649 (15. November 2011)

Also vor 15 Uhr kann ich auf keinen fall Schluss machen, und Urlaub hatte ich erst grad ne Woche...
Wenn ich noch jmd finde wo mich um 15 Uhr in Biberach abholt würds je nach fahrer so 15:30 werden, ansonsten kommt der Zug halt erst um 16:10 in rv an.
Geht es in der Sitzung denn nur um den Trail, oder auch um andere Sachen, weil wenn er das einzigste Thema ist Lohnt sich's für mich ja gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (15. November 2011)

geht natürlich auch um andere Sachen ich weiß leider nicht wann der Trail dran is aber das lässt sich sicher rausfinden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2011)

Ist denn das Amtshaus das Rathaus? Habs im Gehrenberg-Thread verlinkt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. November 2011)

ja richtig, Amtshaus ist das Rathaus  Danke !!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
drücke euch die Daumen!Wir haben das grad hinter uns und im Nachhinein
wäre alles noch reibungsloser gelaufen wenn wir uns schon früher an die
DIMB e.V. gewendet hätten. Die haben da viel erfahrung mit der Bürokratie 
und sogar gute Präsentationen um den Leuten zu vermitteln um was es geht.

http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/i...owtrail-ottweiler&catid=62:aktuell&Itemid=120

Alles Gute!

Martin


----------



## Hirschwgt (18. November 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ja richtig, Amtshaus ist das Rathaus  Danke !!!



Das Amtshaus ist gegenüber vom Rathaus. Das Rathaus hat nen kleinen Balkon das Amtshaus hat keinen. Nich das die Leute dann beim Bürgermeister klingeln. 

MfG der Andi


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. November 2011)

Hi Andi,
hast recht...gegenüberliegend ist das Rathaus...das Amtshaus ist nochmal gesondert...der OB ist aber auch in der Sitzung...sprich man würde siche rim Rathaus entscheidende Hinweise bekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 202649 (18. November 2011)

So, es gab ne kleine Änderung, die Sitzung finder jetzt um 16:30 und nicht um 15 Uhr statt. 
Hoffentlich kommen jetzt noch nen paar Leute mehr, die um 15 Uhr noch Arbeiten müssen...


----------



## RMZRACER (18. November 2011)

jochen kannst du mir bitte nochmals schildern was genau in rav gebaut werden soll ??? (hoffe ne fette freeride oder downhill line)


----------



## Deleted 202649 (18. November 2011)

@RMZ Meinst du jetzt  den Flow Country Trail, oder gibt's da was wovon ich noch nix weiß?
Falls du den Flo Country Trail meinst, es wird so ziemlich das gleiche wie hier in dem Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAP7UORFaRU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Hans Rey: evil eye Flow Country Trail: Biken fÃ¼r jeden      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fanatikz (18. November 2011)

Hey Leute fänds noch immer geil, wenn mir mal einer von euch sagen könnte wo ich als Saulgauer der in Weingarten arbeitet hinkommen bzw. wen von euch stalken muss um mal in den Genuss eurer Trails zu kommen...


----------



## Bikeschreck (19. November 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Hey Leute fänds noch immer geil, wenn mir mal einer von euch sagen könnte wo ich als Saulgauer der in Weingarten arbeitet hinkommen bzw. wen von euch stalken muss um mal in den Genuss eurer Trails zu kommen...



Also der Robby vom Bike-Studio in Weingarten hat ja immer Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr eine Ausfahrt mit interessierten "Bürgern" gemacht. Ich weiß natürlich nicht,ob jetzt noch Ausfahrten stattfinden?!

Einfach mal da vorbeiflitzen und fragen.


----------



## LakeRider (20. November 2011)

Moin, also ich bin nachher auf der Bahn zum rollern. Denke so ab 11Uhr.


----------



## fanatikz (20. November 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Also der Robby vom Bike-Studio in Weingarten hat ja immer Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr eine Ausfahrt mit interessierten "Bürgern" gemacht. Ich weiß natürlich nicht,ob jetzt noch Ausfahrten stattfinden?!
> 
> Einfach mal da vorbeiflitzen und fragen.



Vielen Dank, werde da mal rumnerven, bis mich einer rumführt, mit noch stattfinden, meinst da das Wettertechnisch oder Interessentechnisch...


----------



## Bikeschreck (20. November 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> ..., mit noch stattfinden, meinst da das Wettertechnisch oder Interessentechnisch...



Ich weiß eben nicht,ob in der "kalten" und "dunklen" Jahreszeit bei den Leuten Interesse zum Biken besteht. Einfach mal Robby kontaktieren,der kann Dir mehr sagen-hoffe ich zumindest!!!
Ach ja ,noch was.Man findet auch GPS-Routen über die Trails der Gegend,wer so was nutzt.Ich nutze das aber auch nicht,hab da auch keine Erfahrung mit.


----------



## fanatikz (20. November 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Ich weiß eben nicht,ob in der "kalten" und "dunklen" Jahreszeit bei den Leuten Interesse zum Biken besteht. Einfach mal Robby kontaktieren,der kann Dir mehr sagen-hoffe ich zumindest!!!
> Ach ja ,noch was.Man findet auch GPS-Routen über die Trails der Gegend,wer so was nutzt.Ich nutze das aber auch nicht,hab da auch keine Erfahrung mit.



Denk ich mir, GPS hätte ich zur verfügung, da schau ich mal, bzw. BikeStudio mal anlaufen... Danke...


----------



## Robsen (21. November 2011)

Salü fanatikz.
 Gerne mal im Shop vorbeikommen, kann dir da bestimmt noch ein zwei Trails nennen.

Radeln werd ich über den winter wie es aussieht recht wenig, und dann nur so zum spass.

Übern sommer veranstalte ich ja nen reglmässigen radtreff. übern winter liegt mein interesse dann doch bei meiner family/kleinen tochter.

Aber sonst mal ein paar seiten zurück blättern, da gibts ein paar posts zu nem regelmässigen nightride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## susann87 (23. November 2011)

Hey,

ich wohne seit kurzem in Weingarten und wollte fragen, ob am Sonntag jemand Lust & Zeit hat ne Runde zu radeln?

War in letzter Zeit in dem Wald östlich von Weingarten unterwegs, in der Nähe vom Barbarossastein...da gibts ja ein paar ganz schöne Trails. Kickach ist natürlich auch toll...würde gern noch ein paar mehr kennenlernen 

Grüße Susann


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (23. November 2011)

Bin gerade über den Thread gestolpert.


susann87 schrieb:


> am Sonntag jemand Lust & Zeit hat ne Runde zu radeln?


Klingt gut.

Ich kenne mich im Hirscheck einigermaßen aus. Bin allerdings weniger der Trail-Prügler (100mm XC). Und bisher war ich meist allein unterwegs.

Häng mich daher mal an den Termin dran, wenn's recht ist


----------



## susann87 (23. November 2011)

Na das klingt doch schon mal gut...bin froh, wenn ich nicht allein fahren muss  

Hast du nen Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt? Hirscheck sagt mir leider gar nix...


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (23. November 2011)

susann87 schrieb:


> Hirscheck sagt mir leider gar nix...


Der von dir genannte Barbarossastein liegt im selben Wald wie das Hirscheck. Getrennt durch die Laurastraße. Siehst du auf der Karte (Route von Barbarossa zur Gaststätte Hirscheck) oder in Echt wenn wir dort hin radeln.

Nach Weingarten hab ich's nicht weit und man hat mehr Orientierungspunkte als im Wald. Was ist der nächste Shop/Cafe von deinem Startpunkt?
Uhrzeit schlag ich jetzt mal 14 Uhr vor.


----------



## susann87 (23. November 2011)

Also 14 Uhr klingt schonmal gut...

Wir können uns auch am Freibad Nessenreben aufm Parkplatz treffen...weiß ja ni aus welcher Richtung du kommst. Ich wohne zur Zeit noch in nerFeWo in Katzheim. Ansonsten würde ich diese Gaststätte Hirscheck bestimmt auch finden...


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (23. November 2011)

14 Uhr, Parkplatz Freibad Nessenreben - Geht klar


----------



## susann87 (23. November 2011)

Super 
Dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## fanatikz (23. November 2011)

Troubleshooter8 schrieb:


> Der von dir genannte Barbarossastein liegt im selben Wald wie das Hirscheck. Getrennt durch die Laurastraße. Siehst du auf der Karte (Route von Barbarossa zur Gaststätte Hirscheck) oder in Echt wenn wir dort hin radeln.
> 
> Nach Weingarten hab ich's nicht weit und man hat mehr Orientierungspunkte als im Wald. Was ist der nächste Shop/Cafe von deinem Startpunkt?
> Uhrzeit schlag ich jetzt mal 14 Uhr vor.



Würd mich grad auch mit anhängen, bin aber erst wieder ab 10.12 im Lande, also wenn ihr wieder ausrückt, wär ich dabei...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. November 2011)

Wenn ich es schaffe komm ich auch mit auf ne Tour am Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2011)

Du, die wollen aber mauntnbaiken.


----------



## LakeRider (24. November 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Du, die wollen aber mauntnbaiken.



Richtig ich denke er sollte das Leute überlassen, welche was davon verstehen


----------



## Robsen (24. November 2011)

dann bist in dem fall du auch nicht gemeint, flachlandheinz.

wie man aber sieht war der dauerkonsum von stiegl bei pilatus auch nicht hilfreich. kann sich nich mal entscheiden wie man mountainbike mit österreicher akzent jetzt schreibt.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. November 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Du, die wollen aber mauntnbaiken.



Welches Rad ist mir egal, hab ja genug... und die Kurbel bewegt sich an allen im Kreis.... In Lift sitzen kann jeder Fitze!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2011)

Robsen schrieb:


> österreicher akzent



die nennen das hier daitsch



StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Welches Rad ist mir egal, hab ja genug... und die Kurbel bewegt sich an allen im Kreis.... In Lift sitzen kann jeder Fitze!!!!!


meine manchmal auch. hier gibts kein Lift.
wobei, ich war vor ein paar Wochen noch im Bikepark Samerberg am Chiemsee. mit Lift und 1h anstehen. Aber war witzig


----------



## susann87 (24. November 2011)

@fanatikz:
solange es mit dem schnee erträglich ist, bin ich immer gern dabei...muss nur mitte dezember erstmal umziehn...auf dauer ist ne fewo auch nicht das wahre 

@StinkyPrimo:
kommste einfach auch ans freibad...da kanns dann losgehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. November 2011)

ui.... 1 Stunde hört sich interessant an!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2011)

Das wirklich witzige war, wir sind bei 4° in Ried losgefahren. angekommen um 10 meinte das Thermometer 17°. ungläubig die Tür geoffnet, Tatsache. mittags wurdens dann noch 24°. Aber es war sehr windig. 
Wind quer zum Jumppark, Fotografen und ein paar Heissporne waren eine schlecht Kombi. mit Heli, Polizei und Streckensperrung...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. November 2011)

Ich brauch jetzt sicherlich nicht nach Bildern fragen!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2011)

wir waren zum Radfahren da, nicht zum foddos machen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. November 2011)

@allTour am Sonntag klingt gut...kenn hier viel zu wenig gute Trails für mein Tourenbike...vorausgesetzt BDR Leute dürfen mit :>

@Pilatus, saßen in dem heli Sanis oder Fotografen ? Wird bei deinem Eintrag net klar ich fürchte aber ersteres.

Und gaaanz wichtig. Wir haben aus taktischen Gründne das Thema FlowCountry Trail bei der Sitzung am Montag wieder rausgenommen...ihr braucht also net zu kommen aber danke für die Bereitschaft


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2011)

leider ersteres...

taktische Gründe? ihr zieht die Freeridestrecke vollgespickt mit do or die hindernissen vor?


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. November 2011)

nein , taktisch deshalb weil momentan das große motto haushaltsplan und einsparmassnahmen im stadtrat ist...deshalb nehmen wir uns da mal lieber aus der Schußlinie...dafür hat der OB sich aber klar hinter das Projekt gestellt  Wird schon da bin ich überzeugt


----------



## Robsen (24. November 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wir waren zum Radfahren da, nicht zum foddos machen...



Rafahren? wohl eher mit dem rad an start hochlaufen, frisur zurechtmachen und posen. zum radfahren gehört auf den rad sitzen und damit durch die landschaft rollen auch dazu.


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2011)

Robsen schrieb:


> Rafahren?



nein, Radfahren.
in dem Fall ging es mit dem Lift zum Start. 
Das Wort Rollern im schwäbischen Sprachgebrauch hab ich eingeführt.


----------



## LakeRider (25. November 2011)

@Jochen_DC

Du solltest einfach mal länger wie nur ne 1/2h auf's Rad sitzen dann bekommst auch ordentliche Touren zusammen.

Hier ein Vorschlag für eure Sonntagstour: Start in Nessenreben(Freibad), erste Abfahrt ins Lauratal, dann hoch zum Rösslerweiher, weiter
Richtung Unterankenreute von da Links Richtung Fuchsenloch. In Fuchsenloch angekommen Richting Norden in Wald, dann die erste Links  und den Weg nichtmehr verlassen dann kommt ihr eigentlich automatisch nach kickach zeit ca nach Geschwindigkeit ca 1,5h

Und noch was, die Wälder um RV sind nicht so groß das Mann/Frau sich verfährt einfach mal mit offenen Augen durch die Wälder radln die Trails finden sich von allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2011)

Downhillen 2006 in Malente. 3. in der HT-Klasse


----------



## bikingarni (25. November 2011)

Suche: 2 Vr-Naben 20mm, gerne defekt, Hauptsache geschenkt. Ich nehme an der Fitze hat in seinem Gerümpelkeller noch was rumliegen? Sonst auch gerne von jemand anderem.


----------



## Robsen (25. November 2011)

bikingarni schrieb:


> ich nehme an der messie hat in seinem gerümpelkeller noch was rumliegen?.



:d


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2011)

Endlich wird mal wieder gepöbelt! 
Und selbst wenn ich was hätte würde ich einem Sandler wie dir nix geben...


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. November 2011)

Also Wetter soll heut ja gar net schlecht werden, werde mal um 14 Uhr ans Freibad hochschauen, zur Not fahr ich alleine ne Tour aber würde mich auf Gesellschaft freuen.
Wer ist noch am Start ?


----------



## susann87 (27. November 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## LakeRider (27. November 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Also Wetter soll heut ja gar net schlecht werden, werde mal um 14 Uhr ans Freibad hochschauen, zur Not fahr ich alleine ne Tour aber würde mich auf Gesellschaft freuen.
> Wer ist noch am Start ?



Wir radln um 13 Uhr los. Und Du weißt ja, ich brauche nen Gegner kein Opfer


----------



## daschwob (27. November 2011)

oh män, jetzt hab ich gestern mein tourenbike zerlegt!! das nächste mal bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. November 2011)

War super heute...sehr nette Leute haben sich da eingefunden...meine Kondition war wie erwartet zum heulen aber egal zumindest weiß ich jetzt wie sich Pilatus da immer fühlt hehe. Gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troubleshooter8 (27. November 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> War super heute...


Jochen=Fabian? Okay- Das hat jetzt ein Moment gedauert.
Wie lautet Gerd/Gebhard's (?) Nick? 

Mir hat's viel Spaß gemacht. Gern wieder.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. November 2011)

der Name ist übrigens Gunter 

Ach ja und scheee wars natürlich auch. Gerne demnächst wieder


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. November 2011)

Troubleshooter8 schrieb:


> Jochen=Fabian? Okay- Das hat jetzt ein Moment gedauert.
> .



Kann ich nachvollziehen ...wundert mich eh das hier kein Mensch danach gefragt hat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553350


----------



## susann87 (27. November 2011)

fands auch klasse...als besonders ortskundige war mein trailvorschlag natürlich auch der beste 
hoffe es klappt bald mal wieder!


----------



## Kermit22 (28. November 2011)

ihr wisst ja sicher alle über die Sitzung für den Flowcountry-Trail am 5 Dez. bescheid und wie schon gesagt, fällt sie aus. Nicht das noch jemand umsonst kommt
Ich melde mich nochmal wenn ich das neue Datum weiß (;


----------



## Gala (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kickach ist (wird) in nächster Zeit wegen Holzfäller arbeiten vor allem im 
unteren Abschnitt, nicht mehr fahrbar (sein).

Also besser weiträumig umfahren, od. halbe std. klettern.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBS-Hugo (30. November 2011)

Sch... ich wollte grad morgen mal wieder nach Kickach schauen :-(
Aber danke für die Info... echt klasse


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. November 2011)

entfällt


----------



## Robsen (30. November 2011)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kickach ist (wird) in nächster Zeit wegen Holzfäller arbeiten vor allem im
> unteren Abschnitt, nicht mehr fahrbar (sein).
> ...



Allerdings sind die Trail im bereich Hirscheck/RV aktuell perfekt. Sind zwar kürzer als Kickach, aber dafür technischer.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit euch zum Radeln gehen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Dezember 2011)

allerdings  

@all wie sieht es am Sonntag mit ner Tour aus, Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Freibad Weingarten ?


----------



## Robsen (1. Dezember 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit euch zum Radeln gehen.



oder bier trinken...oder hast des auch schon verlernt?


----------



## LakeRider (2. Dezember 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> allerdings
> 
> @all wie sieht es am Sonntag mit ner Tour aus, Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Freibad Weingarten ?



X MAS Jam beim Tschugg reicht mir fürs WE an biken


----------



## Pilatus (2. Dezember 2011)

Robsen schrieb:


> oder bier trinken...oder hast des auch schon verlernt?



*und* Bier trinken!
keine Angst, das kann ich besser denn je...


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> allerdings
> 
> @all wie sieht es am Sonntag mit ner Tour aus, Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Freibad Weingarten ?



gehts vielleicht auch ein wenig früher, so zwischen zwölf und eins?
bei 14 uhr reicht es ja dann doch eher nur für zwei stunden, sonst muss die lampe raus. aktuell ist der akku aber hin.


----------



## susann87 (2. Dezember 2011)

ich bin sonntag auch dabei...von mir aus auch gern 13 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Dezember 2011)

13.30 oder 14.00 Uhr, dann bin ich diesen Sonntag auch mal dabei!


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (3. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> zwischen zwölf und eins?



Wenn's nicht grad Katzen regnet schau ich auch vorbei. Nur wann ist die Frage?


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Dezember 2011)

ich hätt gesagt 13.30 dann kann stinky auch noch mit...hoffen wir mal dass das wetter noch hält bis morgen...soll ja echt regen kommen dann wird es eklig...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich komm egal was für ein Wetter!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2011)

ok, dann verratet mir doch mal welches freibad gemeint ist. das östlich von weingarten unterhalb vom lindenberg? bin noch recht frisch in der gegend.


----------



## TobyR (3. Dezember 2011)

13.30 bin dabei


----------



## Rookie- (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch am Start. 
Ach ja, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur falsche Kleidung! 
Das letztemal "Einsauen" ist ja schon ewig her.


----------



## LakeRider (3. Dezember 2011)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Start.
> Ach ja, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur falsche Kleidung!
> Das letztemal "Einsauen" ist ja schon ewig her.



Vorallem Du, mit deinem 80ger Jahre  Oberteil


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (4. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ok, dann verratet mir doch mal welches freibad gemeint ist. das östlich von weingarten unterhalb vom lindenberg? bin noch recht frisch in der gegend.



Freibad Nessenreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2011)

danke.


----------



## Rookie- (4. Dezember 2011)

LakeRider schrieb:


> Vorallem Du, mit deinem 80ger Jahre Oberteil


 
He, das Teil hat ja schließlich schon Kultstatus!
Das Bike wechselt, die Jacke bleibt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Dezember 2011)

ich muss leider für heute passen...hab mich gestern bei der xmas jam wohl unterkühlt ...euch viel spaß ! ich hoff ich bin beim nächsten mal wieder am start


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Dezember 2011)

Erkältung rausschwitzen!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Dezember 2011)

Dank Arbeit zu spät, aber trotzdem 60 min spass gehabt, weil auf em Race Hardtail wird's stellenweise echt technisch!


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (4. Dezember 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> wird's stellenweise echt technisch!


Örm. Zustimmung. Zwei mal mit dem Arsch und ein Mal über'n Lenker bergab-> ziemlich technisch  

Einige Passagen hatten echt was, andere waren 

Mal sehen ob's Wetter nächstes Wochenende noch einigermaßen passt. Dann fahr ich evtl. nochmal eine Weichei&Flachland-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie- (4. Dezember 2011)

Aber wir fahren doch Maaouuntainbike, da wirds auch mal technisch. 
Ich hoff euch hat meine Trailwahl gefallen?! Bis auf ein paar verpatzte Frontflips wars doch ne runde Tour.


----------



## susann87 (4. Dezember 2011)

war echt ne super runde...da kann ich noch viel üben mit dem neuen rad...bin schon ganz hippelig


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (4. Dezember 2011)

susann87 schrieb:


> bin schon ganz hippelig


Was ist's denn für eins?



			
				Rookie- schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf ein paar verpatzte Frontflips wars doch ne runde Tour.


Wenn's in die Vertikale geht, die Augen eine Stufe sichten und die Alarmglocke zwischen den Ohren klingelt, hilft da nicht mehr viel.

Sollte es öfters in solches Gefilde gehen, muss ich glaub noch ein bisschen üben


----------



## susann87 (5. Dezember 2011)

Troubleshooter8 schrieb:


> Was ist's denn für eins?



ein cheetah mountain spirit...waren so ziemlich die einzigen, die das an meine größe angepasst haben, bin ja nicht ganz so hoch gewachsen.

hab gestern und heut die ersten kleinen testrunden im dunkeln gemacht...freu mich schon auf die trails


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (6. Dezember 2011)

susann87 schrieb:


> hab gestern und heut die ersten kleinen testrunden im dunkeln gemacht...freu mich schon auf die trails



Werde ich wohl in der Woche auch noch machen. Wie matschig ist's da oben? Würde nach dem Kulturschock am So gern ein bisschen Wurzeln/Stufen bergab üben. Ob nun Donnerstag/Freitag Vormittag, Samstag oder Sonntag mal sehen. Ich richte mich da nach dem Regen.


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (7. Dezember 2011)

An alle Urlauber, Studenten und Harzer: Ich bin morgen ab 9.00 am Freibad/Dirt-Track. Treffe mich mit einem Mitglied und werde dann irgendwo hin rollen.
Wer Lust und Zeit auf Rookie-Style hat, kann ja auch vorbei schauen.


----------



## speedy_j (10. Dezember 2011)

mag denn jemand morgen fahren? da es heut ja den ganzen tag geregnet hat, wäre es morgen sicher an einigen stellen interessant. 

von meiner seiner wäre vielleicht auch ein training am gehrenberg erwünscht.


----------



## Firip (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauch mal eure hilfe. ich mach bei nem gewinnspiel mit und brauch viel "Gefällt mir" kilcks das ich gewinn. wär super wenn die die facebook haben das einfach mal machen könnten.

Danke schon mal

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=321827554512320&set=o.170909129578&type=1&theater


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2011)

gibbds scho foddos?


----------



## RMZRACER (19. Dezember 2011)

gabs jetzt eig schon ne entscheidung mit dem flowtrail ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Dezember 2011)

nope das wird noch bisschen zeit erfordern...wir haben die entscheidung aus politisch-taktischen gründen aus der haushaltssitzung rausgenommen und hoffen dass man im januar spätestens februar nen knopf an die sache machen kann...im positiven sinne


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag dem Weihnachtsspeck den Kampf anzusagen? 
Werde bis in einer Stunde entscheiden, ob ich und wie geh oder nich. Werde dann wieder zwischen Hirscheck und Nessenreben herumtingeln.


----------



## LakeRider (2. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin, hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust ne kleine Tour durch die Wälder um Ravensburg zu machen?
Plan wäre ca.2h Tour (kein Kindergeburtstag). Greetz


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Januar 2012)

Abends mit licht!!!


----------



## LakeRider (2. Januar 2012)

Ne eigentlich eher Morgens mit Tageslicht


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Januar 2012)

Kann ich leider nicht! Wochenende wäre wieder möglich!


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (3. Januar 2012)

LakeRider schrieb:


> Moin Moin, hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust ne kleine Tour durch die Wälder um Ravensburg zu machen?
> Plan wäre ca.2h Tour (kein Kindergeburtstag). Greetz



Hat jemand Lust auf (zumindest fahrtechnisch) Kindergeburtstag am Nachmittag?


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (3. Januar 2012)

Troubleshooter8 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf (zumindest fahrtechnisch) Kindergeburtstag am Nachmittag?


War ein bisschen matschig  Alte Drecksau


----------



## LakeRider (3. Januar 2012)

Es soll Menschen geben, die viel Geld für so ne Schlammpackung bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (6. Januar 2012)

Hey,

die Susann und ich wollen am Sonntag ne kleine Schlammrunde drehen. So gegen 14.00 Uhr mit Treffpunkt Freibad Nessenreben.
Hat wer Lust mitzukommen?

Grüße


----------



## Gala (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ischi,

dann vergiss mal Motorsäge u. Axt nicht. Viel tragen, klettern, schieben über 
von Andrea umgestürzte Bäume, herunter gefallene Äste usw.auch auf Forstwegen. Also zumindest Kickach.Wie s sonst aussieht weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Ride on


----------



## Ischi (6. Januar 2012)

@gala:

wir waren heute rund um Nessenreben, Babarossastein, da war soweit alles in Ordnung, außer viel Matsch, aber man kann nicht alles haben ...


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (7. Januar 2012)

Ischi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Susann und ich wollen am Sonntag ne kleine Schlammrunde drehen. So gegen 14.00 Uhr mit Treffpunkt Freibad Nessenreben.
> Hat wer Lust mitzukommen?
> ...



Auch bei dem angesagten, leichten Regen?
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Ischi (7. Januar 2012)

Troubleshooter8 schrieb:


> Auch bei dem angesagten, leichten Regen?
> Ich bin dabei.



Solange es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, klar, aber das werden wir dann sehen


----------



## SherryOak (8. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich mal anschließen (unabhängig vom Regen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (8. Januar 2012)

Prima, also, 14.00 Uhr, Parkplatz Freibad Nessenreben Nieselregen ist okay


----------



## FFM (17. Januar 2012)

Bitte um Unterstützung....DANKE

http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/flow-country-trail-weingarten-2012/782


----------



## Pilatus (23. Januar 2012)

Alle die in den nächsten 20min nicht hier rufen sind doof!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Januar 2012)

Typen die die vergangenen Wochen bei keinem Ausritt dabei waren sind richtig richtig DOOF! Grüße nach Austria ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (25. Januar 2012)

Hier ist einfach nix mehr los...
ich geh dafür am Wochenende Ski/Snowboardfahren


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2012)

alle tod?


----------



## Hirschwgt (14. Februar 2012)

Alle erfroren fürchte ich...


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2012)

also doch tot? schreibt man ja mit "t".
warum du nicht?


----------



## Robsen (14. Februar 2012)

ne, ich bin noch da. hab aber grad nix zu sagen. und auf dein gerede kann ich eh verzichten und wills auch gar nicht wissen was du in österreich nicht machst oder machen hättest können.

aber radeln könnt man mal wieder. fährt hier noch wer?


----------



## Ischi (14. Februar 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> ne, ich bin noch da. hab aber grad nix zu sagen. und auf dein gerede kann ich eh verzichten und wills auch gar nicht wissen was du in österreich nicht machst oder machen hättest können.
> 
> aber radeln könnt man mal wieder. fährt hier noch wer?



wir fahren fast jedes WE, nur bei dem Wetter meist kurzfristig und nicht lange. Dieses WE wirds aber nichts, aber das darauffolgende kann man mal im Auge behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (14. Februar 2012)

Sonntag 12.02.12 

Super schön zum Biken, LL-Piste vom Oberjoch zum Vilsalpsee.

Nur der Flascheninhalt war kompl. eingefrohren (z.T. -16°C), von Fingern und Zehen ganz zu schweigen.









Grüße an alle denen es nie zu kalt zum Biken ist!


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> ne, ich bin noch da. hab aber grad nix zu sagen. und auf dein gerede kann ich eh verzichten und wills auch gar nicht wissen was du in österreich nicht machst oder machen hättest können.
> 
> aber radeln könnt man mal wieder. fährt hier noch wer?



Whooot?

radeln?
ich geh heute abend boarden! geradelt wird wieder wenn der ganze Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Robsen (15. Februar 2012)

Du gehst raceboardfahren. versuch nicht dich auf eine stufe mit richtigen boardern zu stellen. wenn du mal genug style und ne ladung skills hast darfst das gern machen, bis dahin: halts maul!


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2012)

Och, ich war am Wochenende am Samstag Skifahren und am Sonntag Freeriden. mit Gummistiefeln und dem Brett:







richtiges Snowboarden macht mein Knie noch nicht ganz mit.
und ja, heute abend werde ich versuchen den Eberschwanger Gletscher (mit allerdings diesmal ~1m echtem Schnee obendrauf) mit dem Slalomboard zu bezwingen

ausserdem ist das nur der Neid, weil mein Board länger ist als du groß...


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2012)

ich störe die Anfeindungen ungern...aber

am Montag den 27.02 um 17 Uhr wird es in der Gemeinderatssitzung ernst. Es wär super wenn möglichst viel von euch da wären damit man auch vor Ort zeigt dass großes Interesse am FlowCountry Trail besteht.Die Chancen stehen jedenfalls verdammt gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2012)

Also wenns diesesmal wirklich so weit ist würd ich wieder auf fb und im Gehrenberg-Thread verlinken.


----------



## Rookie- (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Da morgen die Wettervorhersage "radelwetter" bringt, würd ich mich mittags (das erste mal dieses Jahr!) mal wieder aufs Bike schwingen. Falls jemand meine Lust teilt, 
Würd ich einfach mal sagen Treffpunkt 14.45 bikestudio, für ne gemütliche Start in die neue Saison runde.


----------



## LakeRider (25. Februar 2012)

Ich lieg noch mit ner Erkältung flach, aber die nächsten Wochen komme ich schon mal wieder mit.


----------



## Ischi (25. Februar 2012)

Ich bin dabei...aber nicht zuviel vom Wetter erwarten, als ich gestern ne kleine Runde gedreht hab, waren die Bedingungen definitiv für dieses Jahr am schlechtesten...überall Restschnee (was ja nicht schlimm ist), aber darunter eine schöne leicht angetaute Eisschicht, war prima (nicht  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Februar 2012)

Flow Country Trail Weingarten, when dreams come true ))


----------



## Hirschwgt (27. Februar 2012)

Gratuliere, freu mich auch schon... 
wann ist Baubeginn ???


----------



## Robsen (27. Februar 2012)

Yeah!!! Gut war es heut Abend, wenn auch etwas konfus. Aber ich glaube sowas kann man Politik oder auch Kino nennen.

Wie auch immer, saubere Arbeit. Daumen hoch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kunks (29. Februar 2012)

Sauber, freut mich für euch.

Ich denk da werd ich die 20 km Anfahrt öfter auf mich nehmen und euch in RV  einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## Hirschwgt (29. Februar 2012)

kunks schrieb:


> Sauber, freut mich für euch.
> 
> Ich denk da werd ich die 20 km Anfahrt öfter auf mich nehmen und euch in RV  einen Besuch abstatten



Weingarten !!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. März 2012)

Da muss man ganz klar abgrenzen zwischen Weingarten und Ravensburg!

Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. März 2012)

BIER und FILM in der Goldenen Uhr wenn jemand Bock drauf hat???


----------



## Pilatus (2. März 2012)

Freundin ist auch dabei. Ich weiß nicht wie begeistert sie da ist.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. März 2012)

Evtl mal Besuch in Baindt, ich kann jedoch noch nicht sagen wie ich das dieses Wochenende machen kann!!!


----------



## Robsen (2. März 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Da muss man ganz klar abgrenzen zwischen Weingarten und Ravensburg!



Und natürlich deutschland und österreich. was machst du eigentlich hier  in diesem thread? erstens bist wahlösterreicher, und zweitens liegt deine heimat nur im landkreis von rv.


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2012)

ich bin ja noch nicht mal hier gebohren!

also, was ist heute geboten?

auf ein Bier würde sie mitkommen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. März 2012)

Bin ab 19 Uhr in Baindt... Einfach mal durchklingeln!


----------



## fanatikz (9. März 2012)

Servus, des war doch sicher einer von euch, der am Do kurz vor 8 morgens mit Doppelbrücke rumgekurvt ist, hast die B32 überquert kurz vor Weingarten...

Seid ihr wieder regelmäßig aktiv, möcht nach der Arbeit mal mein Torque ausführen...


----------



## kilsen (13. März 2012)

Servus,
Wie schauts n mit der Schneelage in den Wäldern um Rav-Weingarten aus???


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. März 2012)

Kommt drauf an... willst boarden oder biken


----------



## kilsen (13. März 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an... willst boarden oder biken



Biken natürlich, bei euch unten müsst doch schon alles schön grün sein!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (13. März 2012)

Kein Schnee weit und breit aber noch etwas matschig wo keine Sonne hinkommt, dafür liegen viele Bäume auf den trails


----------



## kilsen (14. März 2012)

Danke Hirschwgt!!! Mal morgen die Lage checken


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. März 2012)

edith sagt bereits teils völlig abgetrocknet


----------



## Ischi (14. März 2012)

jawohlja, super griffiger und nur an etwa 3 Stellen noch etwas nasser Boden...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. März 2012)

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder gibt es dieses Jahr besonders massive Waldarbeiten?
Die ganzen Wege werden von schweren LKWs breit gefahren und einer meiner Lieblingstrails wurde durch massives entfernen junger gesunder Bäume und Sträucher von 1m auf 4m verbreitert 
Dafür ist er jetzt mit halben Meter tiefen Furchen verziert...
Die bösen MTB


----------



## Rookie- (15. März 2012)

Na dann hast wenigstens genug Platz zum ausrollen! ;-) 

Wie wär's eigentlich am Samstag mit ner Tour? Da hier eh nix los ist, würd ich sagen:
Treffpunkt 14.30 Bike Studio.


----------



## SherryOak (16. März 2012)

Also ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Troubleshooter8 (16. März 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder gibt es dieses Jahr besonders massive Waldarbeiten?


Holz ist wieder was wert...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. März 2012)

Troubleshooter8 schrieb:


> Holz ist wieder was wert...



Hehe - da is allerdings was dran. Wenn die das Zeug nun noch trocken und gespalten schön ordentlich bei mir aufstapeln bin ich wieder besänftigt 

Bikestudio 14:30 bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (17. März 2012)

Wer hat denn die ausfahrt der rinne so derbe blockiert? fängt ja schon richtig gut an...erster run dieses jahr bei trockenheit da runter und schon das erste mal gemault.

Da bitte in zukunft vorsichtig fahren. Ausfahrt auf den Parkplatz ist so was von vollgestopft mit Büschen und Bäumen!!!!


----------



## Ischi (17. März 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die ausfahrt der rinne so derbe blockiert? fängt ja schon richtig gut an...erster run dieses jahr bei trockenheit da runter und schon das erste mal gemault.
> 
> Da bitte in zukunft vorsichtig fahren. Ausfahrt auf den Parkplatz ist so was von vollgestopft mit Büschen und Bäumen!!!!




kurz vorher beherzt rechts den Hang runter abbiegen...des nächste mal sind wir bestimmt wieder mit dabei


----------



## dmo (18. März 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder gibt es dieses Jahr besonders massive Waldarbeiten?
> Die ganzen Wege werden von schweren LKWs breit gefahren und einer meiner Lieblingstrails wurde durch massives entfernen junger gesunder Bäume und Sträucher von 1m auf 4m verbreitert
> Dafür ist er jetzt mit halben Meter tiefen Furchen verziert...
> Die bösen MTB


du sagst es !

Mountainbiker sind assos, machen den ganzen Wald kaputt, fahren Spaziergänger über den Haufen und hinterlassen nur Müll usw...

scheiss verlogene Politik
scheiss verlogene Presse

Auch wenn es anders propagiert wird, ändert es nichts an den Fakten. Mountainbiker machen eine gesellschaftlich vernünftige Sache, sind freundlich, naturverbunden und kommen mit anderen Waldfreunden (Spaziergängern usw.) gut klar. Wann kapieren die Leute endlich, dass nicht wir das Problem sind sondern einzelne die uns diffamieren ?


----------



## dmo (18. März 2012)

ups Doppelpost, sorry 

wollte nur anfügen:

Hatte heute im Wald wieder freundliche Leute getroffen und das ist eigentlich immer so.


----------



## dmo (19. März 2012)

@MaStErLeNi
ist das der Trailabschnitt, den du meintest ?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. März 2012)

Nein, ich bin auch oft in der Gegend Fronreute /Wolperswende bei den Seen unterwegs. Dagegen sieht es auf deinem Foto (leider) noch harmlos aus 

Ist das Kickach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (19. März 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ist das Kickach?



Könnte sein, da schaut es auch so aus und im Hirschgehege RV noch schlimmer


----------



## dmo (19. März 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ist das Kickach?



Ja, das war der schöne Kicker ganz unten kurz vor dem Parkplatz. Sowas ist echt sehr schade.


----------



## FFM (21. März 2012)

So frei wie es nun dort ist könnte man ja fast unser Prachtexemplar wieder installieren....


----------



## Fadaxt (16. April 2012)

hi,
wer hat eigentlich die neu gebaute "line" in kickach am alten Grillplatz (fast ganz unten) wieder abgerissen? Waren glaube ich 3 neue Sprünge.


----------



## Robsen (17. April 2012)

Waswoißi.


----------



## freak1080 (26. April 2012)

huiii schalte mich mal ein komme auch aus der Gegend und bike gerne Ist hier noch was los? greetz

und
was ist denn daraus geworden
Flow Country Trail Weingarten,

läuft das noch?


----------



## Robsen (26. April 2012)

Klar ist hier noch was los, im moment allerdings eher wenig. Manchmal auch nix.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. April 2012)

freak1080 schrieb:


> was ist denn daraus geworden
> Flow Country Trail Weingarten,
> 
> läuft das noch?



genehmigt isser...is jetzt einfach eine finanzfrage. 2 potentielle große Firmen haben wir , es muss noch ein sponsoringkonzept erstellt werden.


----------



## Rookie- (28. April 2012)

Morgen,
Zum Thema was los, ich dreh heut mal wieder ne Runde. Falls sich jemand anschließen will, ich Start um 14.30 am Bike Studio.


----------



## Ischi (28. April 2012)

Prima, 2 mal dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SherryOak (28. April 2012)

Ich dreh dann die Runde mit euch.


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2012)

hier passiert auch gar nix mehr, oder?
alles Luftpumpen...


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab heute einen Mega Kicker am Panzerbuckel in Weingarten entdeckt.  Mich würde ja schon mal interessieren wer diese Teile immer so  aufstellt.Echt krass das Teil, ist richtig gut gemacht.


----------



## freak1080 (18. Mai 2012)

jo also ich bin zugezogen letztes Jahr, kenne mich also nicht so gut aus, wo ist denn der Panzerbuckel genau...^^ Bin eher der Single Trail Fahrer, jumpen ist nicht so meins hab auch nur ein Hardtail wobei der kicker Hammer aussieht!!! ich brauche ein gscheites Fully


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (18. Mai 2012)

Ja Fully ist ein muss 
Der Panzerbuckel ist wenn man die straße richtiung Freibad hochfährt. Immer auf der Straße bleiben, und dann kommt er auf der rechten Seite, wo man dann auch einbiegt richtung Rösslerweier


----------



## Ghost98 (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,
wo gibts denn alles Downhillstrecken bei Ravensburg?
Sollte aber auch mit nur 120mm federweg befahrbar sein.

Sorry für die Frage, aber ich hab keine Lust die ganzen 60 Seiten durchzulesen 


MfG


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Mai 2012)

In Ravensburg gibt es keine Downhillstrecken.
Da musst du in die umliegenden Bikeparks (Albstadt usw.) gehen.

Ob 120mm für dich Downhill geeignet ist musst du dann wissen...


----------



## Ghost98 (20. Mai 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> In Ravensburg gibt es keine Downhillstrecken.
> Da musst du in die umliegenden Bikeparks (Albstadt usw.) gehen.
> 
> Ob 120mm für dich Downhill geeignet ist musst du dann wissen...


Mir reichen 120 mm, aber ob das meinem bike auf dauer gut tut bezweifle ich.
Komm hal bei jedem sprung bist zum anschlag, egal wie hart ich die einstelle.


----------



## IanM66 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
ich hab auch grad noch ne Frage zum Panzerbuckel. Gibts direkt in der nähe von dem Drop auch ne Strecke oder steht der da allein?  Und dann auch noch ist jemand von euch den Drop schon gesprungen? Ich war heut oben und bin ihn mal gesprungen, hab aber irgendwie nicht soviel davon mitbekommen weils für mich als relativer Anfänger en ziemlich großer Schritt war und ich zu sehr mit Adrenalin voll gepumpt war  . Denk ihr das die Landung noch zu hart is für en Kona mit 160mm Federweg vorne und hinten oder kann ich ohne bedenken runterspringen ohne das ich angst haben muss das mein Bike kaputt geht ? 
Danke schonma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## RMZRACER (25. Mai 2012)

hey leute ich könnt vielleicht am wochenende mal vobeischaun kann mir einer von euch noch genau sagen wo genau sich die strecke befindet und ob en paar von euch auch vorbeikommen ???


----------



## Hirschwgt (26. Mai 2012)

Servus, wenn du von mit dem Auto Weingarten Richtung Unterankereute fährst, müsst du wenn's rechts zum Freibad geht ca. 400 m weiter dann ist der Buckel auf der rechten Seite am Waldrand. Da kannst auch mit dem Auto direkt unterhalb parken da geht ein Feldweg rein. Glaube aber nicht das da ne stecke ist, soweit ich weiss steht da nur der Kicker.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juni 2012)

passiert hier eigentlich mal wieder was?


----------



## Ghost98 (25. Juni 2012)

nein.


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> doch!



wie gehts deiner Haxe ? Meine Knie sind beide blau wegen Dir


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts jetzt eigentlich mit dem Flow Country Trail aus?


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wie gehts deiner Haxe ? Meine Knie sind beide blau wegen Dir



Wegen mir? 
du musst dir eben selber eingestehen, dass du Angst vor dem "Steilstück" hast. Eigene Grenzen erkennen und weniger stürzen 

Mein Knie geht wieder, meine Bänder so langsam auch wieder und meine Ferse auch wieder...

wo sind die Foddos Tobi?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wo sind die Foddos Tobi?



Zu Haus auf der Cam..... Noch!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

ich bin doch schon so neugierig...


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wegen mir?
> du musst dir eben selber eingestehen, dass du Angst vor dem "Steilstück" hast. Eigene Grenzen erkennen und weniger stürzen



paperlapapp...bin das ja ohne probs gefahren nur durch meine abartige endspeed im anlieger hat es mir mein fahrwerk komprimiert und ich wurde theatralisch ausgehebelt. also klar dein verschulden nicht wahr 

um deine Neugierde auf Fotos mit Dir zu stillen hab ich mir ein Herz gefasst...sehr schönes Bild von Dir Fitze 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

ah stimmt, die billige Gabel kam mit den immensen Kräften nicht zurecht.

Hehe!
auf dem Bild war ich grad am Bauchweggürtel montieren, sieht man ja.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hehe!
> auf dem Bild war ich grad am Bauchweggürtel montieren, sieht man ja.



wie man zweifelsohne sieht, is dieser Gürtel bei dir immernoch und zwingend nötig


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Könntet ihr euch etwas mehr mit mir und meiner Frage befassen!?


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euch etwas mehr mit mir und meiner Frage befassen!?



Nein!

erstmal müssen wir das mit dem Jochen seinem Fahrunvermögen in verbindung mit Fahwerksunvermögen und dem daraus resultierenden Fallunvermögen erörtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

wobei, eigentlich ganz einfach:
der Jochen kann nicht radeln, die billige Gabel kann nicht federn,zusätzlich kann der Jochen nicht hinfallen und schon ist das Knie blau...


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (26. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie schauts jetzt eigentlich mit dem Flow Country Trail aus?



Würde ich auch gerne mal wissen?!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2012)

Gott sei Dank fahr ich allein Rennrad! So bleib ich bei der doch sehr luschtigen Pöbelei aussen vor! 
Ach und der Pilatus stinkt...... nach


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

wer 45min für 8km mit dem Rennrad braucht, braucht hier gar nicht zu pöbeln...


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2012)

Herrlich endlich kehren hier wieder die alten Verhältnisse zurück...was hab ichs vermisst 

@Thema Flow Country ist immernoch die Frage des Geldes...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wer 45min für 8km mit dem Rennrad braucht, braucht hier gar nicht zu pöbeln...



Ist ja auch klar wenn man ständig auf so blöde SMS von so stinkfaulen auf em Parkplatz herumlungernden Downhillern antwortet!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2012)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar wenn man ständig auf so blöde SMS von so stinkfaulen auf em Parkplatz herumlungernden Downhillern antwortet!



ich möchte mich hiervon distanzieren...nur der fitze is da rumgelungert und hat fremde leute nach bier gefragt...ich hab nur auf ihn aufgepasst


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2012)

Ravensburger Trails is BACK.... Love it!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Herrlich endlich kehren hier wieder die alten Verhältnisse zurück...was hab ichs vermisst
> 
> @Thema Flow Country ist immernoch die Frage des Geldes...



Aber muss es denn der Diddie Schneider sein? Guck die bauen das selber, sieht geil aus und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das dann 30000 kostet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2012)

eben...zu diesem Gedanken komm ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon dass Diddie zwar nice to have wäre aber wenn die Kohle nicht beikommt nix auch nix ist...es gäbe das Angebot von einem Trailbauer aus dem Raum Freiburg die Sache für fast nix zu machen.


----------



## Ghost98 (26. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber muss es denn der Diddie Schneider sein? Guck die bauen das selber, sieht geil aus und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das dann 30000 kostet:


gail, die muss ich auch mal fahren.
wo ist das genau?.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

> Das ist ein neu gebauter Flowtrail in Ottweiler/Saarland, legal und offiziell.
> Eröffnung im Mai.



http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/


----------



## Ghost98 (26. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/


was hat das bitteschön mit ravensburger trails zu tun?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Es soll in Weingarten ein ebensolcher Flowtrail entstehen und das wäre eine Anregung wie man es auch ohne Prominenz und kostengünstiger umsetzten könnte.


----------



## Ghost98 (26. Juni 2012)

prominentz????.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Diddie Schneider


----------



## Ghost98 (26. Juni 2012)

Ist der sowas wie ein Architekt nur statt häuser DH strecken zu entwerfen?.
Wieviel will der haben oder macht ers umsonst?.

Aber das er prominent ist bezweifle ich..
vill. ein prominenter der DH besessenen....+


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2012)

der hat sogar einen signature FiveTen Schuh, so prominent ist der.


----------



## Ghost98 (26. Juni 2012)

was kostet der Blutsauger?
.


----------



## Sethimus (27. Juni 2012)

isses so schwer sich in nen bestehenden thread einzulesen? ist mir jetzt schon en paar mal bei dir aufgefallen...


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2012)

hat's sich hier schon wieder ausgepöbelt?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juli 2012)

Kurz schluss mit PÃ¶belei...
Ihr kÃ¶nnt als Erste zuschlagen!
Folgendes kÃ¤uflich zu erwerben, bei Interesse bitte PN an mich:

- Bos Idylle RaRe
- Double Dragon R.I.P. Rahmen inkl DÃ¤mpfer und Acros Lager NEU
- Deemax Ultimate HR 12x150 frisch vom Service mit neuem Freilauf und neuer Felge
- Race Face Direct Mount Vorbau SL
- BOR Kurbel 83mm inkl. Innenlager keine 800 Gramm, gebraucht
- Neue Syntace P6 Carbon 30,9mm 100â¬
- LRS Downhill mit Mavic EX823 Felgen NEU, vorne DT Swiss 440 20mm Achse, hinten Hope Pro II Nabe 150x12mm Achse, alles Schwarz mit silbernen Speichen

Danke fÃ¼rs Lesen,
Euer Tobi


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2012)

als ich gelesen hab, dass du gepostet hast, wollt ich eh schon schreiben: mit dir red ich nicht!
aber jetzt red ich wirklich nicht mehr mit dir!


----------



## Tobiwan (3. Juli 2012)

Holt die Jungs aus Freiburg, die wissen was sie tun!


----------



## Minshull (5. Juli 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Holt die Jungs aus Freiburg, die wissen was sie tun!


 :kotz::kotz:
Was für Jungs ? Für Dich wären die aus Köln doch eh besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2012)

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Minshull (5. Juli 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz:


 i agree with you


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2012)

schon wieder alles vorbei?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Juli 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> schon wieder alles vorbei?



Langeweile auf der Arbeit?
Keine Frau/Kind/Hund??


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2012)

ja. 
und du? mittagspause?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Juli 2012)

ne gerade is Kaffepause und davor war Mittagspause. Dummerweise wird das Ganze immer durchs Arbeiten unterbrochen


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2012)

das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Tobiwan (15. Juli 2012)

Minshull schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz:
> Was für Jungs ? Für Dich wären die aus Köln doch eh besser



Kleine Nachhilfe in Sachen Geographie: Es gibt eine Stadt Namens Mühlheim und eine die sich Müllheim schreibt.. Die zweit Genannte befindet sich im Markgräfler Land bei Freiburg. Daher kenne ich auch die "Jungs". 
Sind Ferien oder ist bei Euch der Fred immer so gut geführt? Naja, wenn Ihr das Geld habt, gebts aus. Bin raus hier.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (16. Juli 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Bin raus hier.



Wenn so mächtig ihr seid, warum dann schon gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juli 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Kleine Nachhilfe in Sachen Geographie: Es gibt eine Stadt Namens Mühlheim und eine die sich Müllheim schreibt.. Die zweit Genannte befindet sich im Markgräfler Land bei Freiburg. Daher kenne ich auch die "Jungs".
> Sind Ferien oder ist bei Euch der Fred immer so gut geführt? Naja, wenn Ihr das Geld habt, gebts aus. Bin raus hier.



hey lass dich doch nicht von den regio trollen verscheuchen, hier ist der slang wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist ktwr würdig 

gibt es ne kontaktadresse von diesen 'jungs' ? müllheim (das bei auggen ?) und freiburg is ja doch ne ecke auseinander und jeden potentiellen trailbauer kennen wir eben auch nicht.
diesen freitag fällt eine finanzierungsentscheidung bei ner sehr großen firma in der geschäftsleitung. ich bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juli 2012)

mowl!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juli 2012)

genau pilatus, wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal dein mowl halten  danke. bitte. :>

heut wars mal lustig mit den biberachern...die wissen auch was sie tun auf dem rad...wär cool wenn ihr öfters bei uns vorbeischaut !


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juli 2012)

machma Trail feddig, dann red ich wieder mit dir.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Juli 2012)

moinsch jetza mi oda was- schon rutenfest vorglühen gemacht ???


----------



## Deleted 202649 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gehört eine gewisse Person geilt sich an solchen Sätteln auf, ich hab da noch einen rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Juli 2012)

hat das die ex vom anger fotografiert ? die-diddie...


----------



## Deleted 202649 (18. Juli 2012)

Die hier:


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Juli 2012)

Milchkrug schrieb:


> Die hier:



 ich wusste es...


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juli 2012)

noch nix mit rutenfest.

ich geil mich nicht dran auf, ich sammle die Flites.
Aber schwarz ist fad...


----------



## Rookie- (22. Juli 2012)

Falls hier mal wieder jemand Fahrradfahrern will.

Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Bike Studio. ( die erste Mannschaft ist gefragt!  )

Grüßle


----------



## TobyR (23. Juli 2012)

@Rookie...Biken tun Die hier nicht...nur posten!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2012)

vor allem aber nicht am Rutenfest!


----------



## hunter2908 (11. August 2012)

Hy,

schade um den Thread....
 Kann man hier (Weingarten/Berg u.Umgeb.) als Anfänger mit nem Hardtail was anfangen?

Gruß
N.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. August 2012)

Kommt darauf an, was du fahren möchtest.
Für die gemütliche Tour auf Forstautobahnen wird es bestimmt reichen - sofern es kein Baumarktbike ist 

Schreib mal genauer was du dir vorstelltst - dann bekommst du auch die richtigen antworten


----------



## hunter2908 (13. August 2012)

@MaStErLeNiN:

selbstverständlich kein Baumarktbike... aber zum Anfang auch kein Highendding 
Mein Bike hab ich im Vorstellthread aufgeführt... 
Will auf keinen Fall mitten in der Pampa irgendwelche Äcker durchpflügen. 
Es können Waldwege, kleine Nebenstraßen o.ä sein. 
War grad mitm RR von Wgt. über Aulendorf, Schussenried, Waldsee, Wolfegg nach RV auf asphaltierten Straßen unterwegs...
 Fahr mit kurzen Unterbrechungen ( Herz-OP) seit ungefähr einem Jahr wieder...
Demnächst im Urlaub komm ich an den Lago Maggiore...

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (15. August 2012)

Servus N.

Meiner Meinung nach brauchst für normale Touren in unseren Wäldern in der Region Oberschwaben kein Fully ein Hardtail ist da ausreichend.

Gruß


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. August 2012)

hunter2908 schrieb:


> @MaStErLeNiN:
> 
> selbstverständlich kein Baumarktbike... aber zum Anfang auch kein Highendding
> Mein Bike hab ich im Vorstellthread aufgeführt...
> ...



Da bist du ja ne ganz schöne Strecke gefahren. 
Mit dem Mtb fällt mir spontan in Weingarten die Gegend um den Rössler Weiher ein bzw. In RV das Hirschgehege / Lauratal. Schön ist auch von Berg aus Richtung Baienbach Fronhofen Schreckensee Häckler Weiher. Einfach den gelben Wanderschildern folgen die führen meist auf breiten Forstwegen zu schönen Plätzen 
Wenn du ein Smartphone mit Google Earth hast nimm das mit dann kann man unterwegs noch umplanen - alternativ tuts natürlich auch ne Wanderkarte (die zu den gelben Schildern passt - gibts in RV in der Buchhandlung)


----------



## Rookie- (15. August 2012)

Für normale Touren? 

Lakerider, haben sie dir im Krankenhaus zuviel rausoperiert?  auf diesem weg übrigens
Gute Genesung!

Der spaßfaktor steigt mit dem Federweg!


----------



## hunter2908 (16. August 2012)

@MaStErLeNiN

die gelben Wanderschildchen... stimmt, mitm RR hab ich andere Strecken auswählen können/müssen. Aber das ist ne gute Idee.
Man muss nur auf die Strecken wieder aufmerksam gemacht werden... früher Mal, bestimmt dutzendfach beim/ums Hirschgehege gejoggt... und die Blitzenreuter Seenplatte gibt ja auch einiges her. Danke !

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Pilatus (25. September 2012)

ist hier eigentlich gar überhaupt nix mehr los?


----------



## Robsen (25. September 2012)

nö, 

sehr wenig. alle beim gsichtsbuch. glaub da kann man besser pöbeln.


----------



## Pilatus (25. September 2012)

das läuft aber hier tagsüber nicht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Oktober 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> das läuft aber hier tagsüber nicht.



schade eigentlich 


AUFRUF !

Bitte auf link und dann 'gefällt mir' klicken. Viiiielen Dank 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224691. Geht nur noch heute !


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2012)

Lenzerheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Oktober 2012)

Nice


----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2012)

und hier auch noch.
mein Hobel istg jetzt am saison ende quasi fertig...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Farbe....


----------



## Robsen (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Sattel....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein neuer CC Hobel ist auch bald startklar! Bilder folgen dann!!!
 @Pilatus: Viel Spaß mit meine fetten EX-Gabel!!!


----------



## Pilatus (14. Oktober 2012)

die gabel war gestern wieder in bischoffsmais und kann einiges  
die Farbe hätte bianchis celeste werden sollen, passt aber nicht ganz zum Celeste Flite. mit der neuen Gabel hab ich mir gedacht, ein schwarzer "full kevlar seat" Flite passt mit dem rot ganz gut zur gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich war gestern in Nessenreben, aber ohne Bike, hab ein paar Fotos gemacht... Werd ich die nächsten Tage mal posten!!! Heut mittag gehts mal wieder aufs Rennrad, diesmal mit meinem Buddy Luc!!!


----------



## wanderer1219 (14. Oktober 2012)

Was war denn eigentlich in Nessenreben? Ich hab nur eine winzige Ankündigung in der Zeitung gesehen, konnte aber leider nicht hin.


----------



## Gryphon (14. Oktober 2012)

4X Rennen und ein Dirt Contest. War ganz nett, konnte aber leider nicht bis zum Schluss bleiben.


----------



## Robsen (17. Oktober 2012)

Falls wer noch eine braucht: GoPro Hero HD2

mehr dazu im Bikemarkt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/57080-go-pro-gopro-hero-hd2-outdoor-edition


----------



## Robsen (17. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Robsen (17. Oktober 2012)

OOOOHHHH hoppla....bissl gross


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2012)

ein aufgelegter:
fast so groß wie du!


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Oktober 2012)

langweilig !

so sieht übrigens meine notlösung nach dem abhandenkommen meines intense aus


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. Oktober 2012)

sieht nicht aus wie eine Notlösung. Sieht richtig gut aus das alte Demo. 2006er?


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Oktober 2012)

jepp ist ein 2006er  eben ein oldtimer da hat man hier keine guten Karten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (10. November 2012)

zu verkaufen,

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68423-specialized-demo-8-1-l-mod-2010-neuen-laufradsatz

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68937-specialized-stumpjumer-fsr-evo-l-2011

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68947-trek-scratch-7-m-2010


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (10. November 2012)

Ich habe heute im Hirscheck meine Brille Uvex Hawk mit orange Gläser drin verloren! Falls sie jemand findet bzw. schon gefunden hat wärs cool wenn er sich hier melden würde!


----------



## marcoTW (15. November 2012)

servus,

tut sich jemand am sonntag anschliessen zum kickach bereiten?
Dat wetter soll ja angeblich ganz gut werden! Sind bis jetzt zu zweit!


Pfiads eich

Marco


----------



## reiller (16. November 2012)

marcoTW schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> tut sich jemand am sonntag anschliessen zum kickach bereiten?
> Dat wetter soll ja angeblich ganz gut werden! Sind bis jetzt zu zweit!
> ...



Kickach ist aktuell nur ab etwa der Hälfte fahrbar, Waldarbeiter haben oben ne riesen Sauerei angerichtet --> kein Durchkommen.


----------



## marcoTW (16. November 2012)

jo, weiss ich schon, dass das so ist, aber ab m drop gehts ja!

Hatte gehofft die sind schon fertig!


Gruss


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. November 2012)

hab morgen leider keine zeit sonst gern.

Session heute war top !


----------



## marcoTW (18. November 2012)

tja, schad!

aber vielleicht kriegen wir ja, das nächste mal ein grüppchen zusammen. 
Bin mal gespannt was heut geht

Gruss und schönen sonntag


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. November 2012)

wär lässig, auf jedenfall viel spaß,

ACHTUNG das bild oben ist heut in der auswahl bild des tages, bitte bild anklicken und 'gefällt mir' anklicken, daaanke


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (18. November 2012)

Kickach ist leider ziemlich matschig. Also stellenweise bleibt man regelrecht stecken. War grad erst gestern da. Aber im großen und ganzen hats doch gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (21. November 2012)

Bitte anklicken und dann auf gefällt mir, Foto wurde heute in die Auswahl des Tages genommen....daaanke


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. November 2012)

Falls sich hier jemand als Winterprojekt nen Freerider aufbauen möchte 
Rahmen mit einigen Anbauteilen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/76969-rose-beef-cake-freeride-rahmenkit-grosze-l


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*Ihr Pfeifen..
warum hat von den Ravensburgern hier keiner auf den X-Mas Jam von Guido Tschugg am 1.12.12 hingewiesen..
*


.


----------



## Robsen (3. Dezember 2012)

weil das hier zum guten ton gehört das man davon weiß.

hingehen wiederum ist was anderes.


----------



## marcoTW (4. Dezember 2012)

war eh arschkalt! 
aber da tschugg sollte vielleicht sein programm etwas überdenken, da ich find, dass es relativ schnell langweilig wird. Also speziell als zuschauer!

Aber so im grossen und ganzen isses schon ne nette sache eigentlich, grad wenns a bissle schnee hat.


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Dezember 2012)

Mein Foto steht heut zur Wahl Foto des Tages, ich brauch euren support 

Bitte anklicken und liken, daaanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (15. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe mir gerade mal ein paar der ersten seiten angeschaut und bin zu folgendem entschluss gekommen: SAUHAUFEN! Pilatus treibt sich nur noch im porno thread rum wo ihn niemand kennt und daher für ernst nimmt. SCHTINKY begibt sich auf den dunklen pfad und trägt spandex. Jochen_DC kann nicht radfahren, dafür fotographieren.

Wenn das so weiter geht mach ich nen aufstand hier.


----------



## LakeRider (16. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir gerade mal ein paar der ersten seiten angeschaut und bin zu folgendem entschluss gekommen: SAUHAUFEN! Pilatus treibt sich nur noch im porno thread rum wo ihn niemand kennt und daher für ernst nimmt. SCHTINKY begibt sich auf den dunklen pfad und trägt spandex. Jochen_DC kann nicht radfahren, dafür fotographieren.
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht mach ich nen aufstand hier.




Wusste nicht das Gartenzwerge sprechen/schreiben können


----------



## Robsen (18. Dezember 2012)

HALLO, Urlaub alle?


----------



## LakeRider (19. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> HALLO, Urlaub alle?


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2012)

jawoll! es wird wieder gepöbelt!


----------



## marcoTW (19. Dezember 2012)

Der Robsen will nur pöbeln, weil er nichts zu weihnachten kriegt....

Hab ich aus sicherer quelle erfahren


----------



## Robsen (19. Dezember 2012)

Ha, von wegen...ich muss nen grösseren baum kaufen damit alles drunter passt.


----------



## LakeRider (19. Dezember 2012)

na ja bei Dir ist ja auch alles über 50cm riesig...


----------



## marcoTW (19. Dezember 2012)

du solltest allgemein mal nen neuen baum kaufen, weil denk die paar nadeln, die da noch dran sind, das wird deinen mädels nicht gefallen.

einen christbaum tut man einfach nicht über mehrere jahre verwenden


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

ich mache es wie mit den rädern, öfter mal was neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Dezember 2012)

und trotzdem sind die irendwie immer alle gleich.... lässt man mal die zu vernachlässigende Lackierung bei Seite!!!!

Kein Urlaub, aber auch auf Arbeit lässt es sich gut pöbeln....


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2012)

braucht man urlaub um zu pöbeln?

btw, mein neues Board:


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> und trotzdem sind die irendwie immer alle gleich....



Fordere mich nicht heraus. das gibt was ganz was anderes. da kannst du mit deinen kisten einpacken. 

fitze, wie soll das mit hardboots gehen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich freu mich schon wie sau auf Februar wenn ich die 2 Kisten erstmal in den Händen halte! Die sind ja zum Glück auch was ganz was anderes ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> Fordere mich nicht heraus. das gibt was ganz was anderes. da kannst du mit deinen kisten einpacken.
> 
> fitze, wie soll das mit hardboots gehen?



das ding wird eh mit gummistiefel gefahren!


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wie sau auf Februar wenn ich die 2 Kisten erstmal in den Händen halte! Die sind ja zum Glück auch was ganz was anderes ;-)



menschen ohne seele, kaufen dinge ohne seele, kaufen PLASTIK


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

Fitze, da jammerst doch eh nur rum das es am material liegt das net fahren kannst. ausserdem passen softboots immernoch nicht zu ELHO Freestyle einteilern mit eigriff.


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> nicht zu ELHO Freestyle einteilern mit eigriff.



was für ein Ding?


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

war glaub ich dein favorit...
 @Stinky...muss mich etwas korrigieren, meine neues Rad, GEIL wie meine meine anderen auch!  XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

Ah, sorry, mein fehler. der wars....


----------



## Robsen (20. Dezember 2012)

sag mal, seh ich richtig das die wumme gerade mal 163 lang ist? das ist ja die hälfte von dir!


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

der gerät ist 167 lang und gibts nicht länger.

du wirst lachen, ich hab vor 3 wochen versucht, ob ich noch in meinen FILA Skianzug aus der guten alten zeit reinpass. obwohl XL saß er recht stramm um die hüfte...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> menschen ohne seele, kaufen dinge ohne seele, kaufen PLASTIK



jetzt schreib ichs doch 

Ich kann nichts dafür dass ich auf Plastik steh und meine Frau leider NOCH nicht damit ausgestattet ist


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

da lach ich wirklich. 

wird zeit das mal kommst zum radeln, sonst gehst noch mehr auseinander wie so ein hefeteig. ausserdem hat einer von uns bestimmt noch nen jägermeister im pub offen....


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

ich hab eben nicht so einen larifari job. bei mir gehts um was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

highscore bei angry birds knacken. schon klar.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei MTB-News fehlt auf jeden Fall der "Gefällt Mir" Button!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

nene. zurzeit leider nicht.


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Bei MTB-News fehlt auf jeden Fall der "Gefällt Mir" Button!!!!


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

da is er doch....

wie zurzeit nicht? trinken geht immer. oder bist jetzt so weich geworden das selbst die kiddies in nessenreben dich untern tisch trinken?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

so, komm gerade vom bier zurück.
spilen geht grad nicht. trinken geht immer!


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hab eben nicht so einen larifari job. bei mir gehts um was!





Pilatus schrieb:


> so, komm gerade vom bier zurück.
> spilen geht grad nicht. trinken geht immer!



das musst mir jetzt mal erklären. man beachte wir haben erst 13.25 uhr....


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

letzte jausn vor weihnachten inklusive ansprache vom chef.
wenn man euch auf facebook folgt, gehts doch nur um weihnachtsplätzle und kaffe, oder?


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

und rampage!

ausserdem hast du das garnicht gelesen. sonst wärst doch jeden samstag gekommen um dich durchzufressen


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich hierbleibe weiß ich, dass ich gute Plätzle bekomm. 3,5h fahren um dann keine guten zu bekommen? das risiko ist zu hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

was sagt dann deine mama dazu?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

zu den Plätzchen?
sie hat keine gemacht dieses Jahr.

wer hat die bikestudiosche plätzle denn gemacht?


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

geht dich nix an. du hast es ja bereits vorgezogen sie zu verschmähen.

 ich werde dich dann auch dran erinnern sobald du dir wieder einen kaffee erschnorren magst.


----------



## LakeRider (21. Dezember 2012)

ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die gut sind!



Pilatus schrieb:


> zu den Plätzchen?
> sie hat keine gemacht dieses Jahr.
> 
> wer hat die bikestudiosche plätzle denn gemacht?


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

Lern Deutsch!


----------



## LakeRider (21. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> Lern Deutsch!



nix verstehn in Athen


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2012)

standardfrage hier von mir: deutsch oder deitsch?
im übrigen: du kansch mi am arsch legga!


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

wer? darf ich auch?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2012)

geht sich des heuer no aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcoTW (21. Dezember 2012)

Warum war isch nisch zum keksefressen eingeladen?


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

warst du, aber da du kein gsichstbuch hast, hast davon nix mitbekommen. 

UPS

wie wird eigentlich das Wetter am Sonntag?


----------



## marcoTW (21. Dezember 2012)

Warm wie margot ihr darm?!!


----------



## marcoTW (21. Dezember 2012)

Was hast am sonntag vor? 
Wie war denn das kekseessen?


----------



## Robsen (21. Dezember 2012)

kekse, bzw weihnachtsgeback gibt's morgen im laden. frag mich morgen nochmal. 

Sonntag wäre eigentlich gut zum hacken. Schnee müsste ja dann komplett weg sein. 

hirscheck treffen und dann kreuz und quer.


----------



## Rookie- (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
Wir fahren morgen Kreuz und quer.  wenn's sich noch jemand anschließen will, gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (22. Dezember 2012)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wir fahren morgen Kreuz und quer.  wenn's sich noch jemand anschließen will, gerne.



Wenn die Hüfte das irgendwann wieder mitmacht, bin ich dabei! Gut momentan fehlt mir auch's Bike aber das ist ja das kleinste Problem.
Ansonsten frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch


----------



## Rookie- (22. Dezember 2012)

Kein Bike, keine Hüfte und du gehst am Stock! Und ich dachte immer ich fahr schon mit nem stark lädierten! 
Und ich sags doch immer " zerstörungssport"!  

Den guten Rutsch zieh ich erst mal auf nachher vor, aber wenns soweit ist dir/euch auch.


----------



## Robsen (22. Dezember 2012)

wie ists jetzt am sonntag?


----------



## marcoTW (22. Dezember 2012)

ich weiss et noch nisch! bock hätt ich schon, allerdings bin i grad it z weigadda! 

wann hättest denn vor zu gehen???


----------



## Rookie- (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd mich wenn's zeitlich passt auch anschließen. War grad, und ist einfach "leider geil"! Und di lamme fiaß sind bis Morga hoffentlich wiedr guat!


----------



## Robsen (22. Dezember 2012)

also ich hab vor so bis 11 etwa zu starten. dann müsste die raue menge bier, von der pilatus nur träumt und so tut als könne er das wegstecken,  auch wieder draussen sein.

starte allerdings von rv aus. aber man kann sich ja im wald treffen......wa moinschd? hä..


----------



## Pilatus (22. Dezember 2012)

um elf bin ich mit der rauen menge an bier n och gar nicht fertig. ich trinke ungefähr dein körpervolumen an bier ohne zu pinkeln


----------



## Robsen (22. Dezember 2012)

du hast ja auch diverse hohlräume die platz dafür bieten.

aber jetzt ernsthaft...11.00 uhr? luschen?


----------



## thirteen TRE (22. Dezember 2012)

Bin gern dabei.
Wann?
Wo?


----------



## marcoTW (22. Dezember 2012)

So du hampelmann, ich tu mich auch anschliessen, wann und wo? Ich komm auch mitm autowagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (22. Dezember 2012)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Bin gern dabei.
> Wann?
> Wo?



du lebst auch noch?


----------



## Robsen (22. Dezember 2012)

würde vorschlagen in rv am raueneggparkhaus 11uhr, also vorm Media Markt Links. oder gibt's andere Vorschläge? 

aber wenn's so pisst wie jetzt Grad dann checken wir das Morgen nochmal.


----------



## Rookie- (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

Nur die harten radeln im Garten!  bin dabei. 

Bis morgen


----------



## thirteen TRE (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich lebe noch.
Und für euch reichts immer noch!
Morgen, 11 Uhr!


----------



## LakeRider (23. Dezember 2012)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Nur die harten radeln im Garten!  bin dabei.
> 
> Bis morgen



Und die härteren kommen zur Gärtnerin


----------



## Robsen (23. Dezember 2012)

PÄH...gut wars, dreckig wars, kotzen könnt ich immernoch. 

gscheider adventssonntag.
 @rookie, beim heimgehen bist ja schneller als beim radeln


----------



## Rookie- (23. Dezember 2012)

ich kann verabschiedungen nicht Leiden! 
Wenn de willst, schieb ich dich am Di. Nochmal den Berg runter! ð 

Aber schee wars. Dreckig aber scheee


----------



## LakeRider (24. Dezember 2012)

Rookie- schrieb:


> ich kann verabschiedungen nicht Leiden!
> Wenn de willst, schieb ich dich am Di. Nochmal den Berg runter! ï¿½ï¿½
> 
> Aber schee wars. Dreckig aber scheee



Jetzt komm!!! Selbst ne KrÃ¼cke wie ich, ist ohne Bike immer noch schneller als DU


----------



## Rookie- (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich schraub dir ein paar stützräder an mein Mofa und tacker den gasgriff fest, dann vielleicht!  
Wird zeit das du wieder fit wirst, ich Brauch Opfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (24. Dezember 2012)

Alter hasch heut Nacht wieder auf dem Superman Heftle gschlofa?


----------



## Rookie- (24. Dezember 2012)

Superman fliegt wahrscheinlich gleich oft wie ich!  

Falls morgen jemand Lust hat zu biken, oder sich heute zu viel/oft am Dessert vergriffen hat, Treffpunkt 13 Uhr Bike studio.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe Ihr wurdet reichlich beschenkt 

Mein Foto ist heut in der Auswahl Foto des Tages (mal wieder)

Bitte anklicken und auf 'gefällt mir' wenns euch denn gefällt , daaanke und schöne Feiertage


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Dezember 2012)

übrigens, solche einen Sonnenuntergang gab es an Heiligabend :0


----------



## Robsen (26. Dezember 2012)

pilatus, kannst dich schon mal bereit machen.....heute kommt noch ein derbes poserbild.


----------



## Robsen (26. Dezember 2012)

sag was.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LakeRider (26. Dezember 2012)

Das nenne ich mal ein Poserrad! Top


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> sag was.......



 Das is echt ein Rad was doch Neid erweckt...Sahneteil


----------



## Robsen (26. Dezember 2012)

Sahneteil mit sahnefahrwerk. Leut, mal ohne schei*ss, die Gabel ist der absolute bringer!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (27. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> sag was.......



joa, nette Farbe. 

ne, sieht gut aus. aber sind das 29er reifen oder ist der rahmen so klein?


----------



## marcoTW (27. Dezember 2012)

Coole kiste, big daddy!

Also wenn dorado so gut ist wie sie aussieht dann hast ja nu die hammerschüssel am start!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Dezember 2012)

pilatus schrieb:


> ne, sieht gut aus. Aber sind das 29er reifen oder ist der rahmen so klein?



:d :d :d :d


----------



## Robsen (27. Dezember 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> joa, nette Farbe.
> 
> ne, sieht gut aus. aber sind das 29er reifen oder ist der rahmen so klein?



Nur weil in deiner welt alles wie en BMX aussieht brauchst nicht meinen Zwergenrahmen niedermachen. 

 @marcoTW, bin gestern noch ein paar wenige meter damit auf der Strasse gerollt. Bisher fühlt sich das echt saugut an. Beim Treppenfahren hat sie schon überzeugt. Aber jetzt mal schauen wie das alles nach ner ahlben Saison aussieht. 

Nicht den Tag vorm Abend loben.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Dezember 2012)

Robsen schrieb:


> Beim Treppenfahren hat sie schon überzeugt..



Alda, sag das nie einem Kunden als Verkaufsargument ))


----------



## LakeRider (28. Dezember 2012)

genau besser wäre, beim Drop im "Schwarzwäldle"


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (29. Dezember 2012)

Da hast aber mal weitwinkel ausgepackt damit alles drauf bekommst.

Und seine bremsen sind unterschiedlich hoch montiert.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja sein Bikeshop des Vertrauens hat ja auch grad zu ;-)))


----------



## LakeRider (31. Dezember 2012)

des isch aber koi "size zero" Model!


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Dezember 2012)

))


----------



## LakeRider (31. Dezember 2012)

So, langsam wird der Keller leer! Falls einer ein gebrauchtes 4X-Bike sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/94094-liteville-101-four-cross


----------



## Rookie- (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist das auch sturzfrei?


----------



## LakeRider (31. Dezember 2012)

LakeRider schrieb:


> So, langsam wird der Keller leer! Falls einer ein gebrauchtes 4X-Bike sucht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/94094-liteville-101-four-cross



Okay, ein Bike weniger. Bike isch verkauft.


----------



## marcoTW (31. Dezember 2012)

ich wünsch euch allen n guten rutsch ins neue jahr

Bis zum nächsten mal 

Marco


----------



## Robsen (1. Januar 2013)

erstes radeln für dieses Jahr - Check

im übrigen ist waldsee auch ganz interessant. zwar meist recht kurz, dafür gscheid steil. skinnys und doubles gabs auch. tip Top an den erbauer. gibt's da noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie- (1. Januar 2013)

Leider nein, ich hatte mehr Bock zum Fahren als zum Schaufeln. Und das skinny ist nur zur Entschärfung! Kommentar eines Passanten vorher: do ka ma sich ja sknick brecha! 
Eigentlich springt man drüber. 
Aber wenn du das nächste mal waldsee unsicher machst, darfst dich auch VORher melden. 
Grüßle


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,
unser Kollege Neube steht heut zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages und würde sich über jeden Like von euch sehr freuen


----------



## Robsen (2. Januar 2013)

@rookie: das mit dem skinny zum überspringen hab ich mir fast gedacht. war mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob es auch passt. ist dennoch ganz witzig zum überfahren, zumal der Stamm anfangs flach und zum Ende hin rund wird und gestern wars dann doch etwas feucht.

schade das es da nicht weiter geht. der hang bietet dafür ja diverse Optionen. falls mal weiterbaust gibst bescheid. vielleicht kann man ja helfen.


----------



## Rookie- (2. Januar 2013)

Grund ist ganz einfach. Die Axt ist abgebrochen.  eigentlich sollte auch noch Draht drauf, ist nämlich gut steil und wie du schon erkannt hast echt rutschig. 
Denk mir auch jedesmal, mano war's das schon. Irgendwann packt mich mal wieder die Lust, zumal das jetzt dann eh total zerfahren ist. 
Aber freut mich wenn es auch anderen Spaß macht......  So soll es ja sein.


----------



## LakeRider (3. Januar 2013)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich hatte mehr Bock zum Fahren als zum Schaufeln. Und das skinny ist nur zur Entschärfung! Kommentar eines Passanten vorher: do ka ma sich ja sknick brecha!
> Eigentlich springt man drüber.
> Aber wenn du das nächste mal waldsee unsicher machst, darfst dich auch VORher melden.
> Grüßle




ein Knochenbruch ohne Metall ist eh nur ein Kratzer 
Dann mal Hals und Beinbruch und euch allen einen guten Start in 2013!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Februar 2013)

also jetzt ist hier aber schon enttäuschend wenig los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Februar 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> also jetzt ist hier aber schon enttäuschend wenig los...



leider wahr...das gefrotzel war immer so amüsant. Das ist ALLES DEINE schuld, froschfresser


----------



## Robsen (27. Februar 2013)

und ich hab mich so angestrengt......


----------



## Pilatus (27. Februar 2013)

was heißt denn meine Schuld?


----------



## Kraxler_M (2. März 2013)

Rookie- schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich hatte mehr Bock zum Fahren als zum Schaufeln. Und das skinny ist nur zur Entschärfung! Kommentar eines Passanten vorher: do ka ma sich ja sknick brecha!
> Eigentlich springt man drüber.
> Aber wenn du das nächste mal waldsee unsicher machst, darfst dich auch VORher melden.
> Grüßle


Hallo, bin aus Waldsee und suche noch Leute, die Lust und Zeit haben, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem DAV und der Stadt (Forstamt) Trails sowie einen Training-Trail zu errichten. Unser Revierleiter ist da sehr interessiert und zu fast allem bereit. Also sollte jemand Lust haben, dann meldet euch. Wir brauchen da auch Ideen von erfahrenen Biker.


----------



## fanatikz (2. März 2013)

Servus, ich hätte durchaus Interesse eventuell mitzuhelfen und auch zu nutzen, gibt's da noch weitere Infos? Ist das Ganze noch in Planung oder schon eher am entstehen. In welche Richtung solls gehen? Ich komm aus Bad Saulgau


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. März 2013)

Krasser Scheiss! Was ist eigenlich aus dem Flow-Country-Trail in Weingarten geworden?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. März 2013)

Wie soll das denn später aussehen? Wer ist der Träger der Strecke? Gibt es einen Verein? Irgendwie muss die Strecke ja versichert werden...
Wer / Wo / Was soll gebaut werden?
Gibt es demnächst irgendwann einen "Runden  Tisch" zur Besprechung?


----------



## thirteen TRE (2. März 2013)

Morgen wirds schönes Wetter. Tour? Wer ist dabei?
Gruß Jakob


----------



## Rookie- (2. März 2013)

Hi,

Sorry Bike ist noch zerlegt, dauert bestimmt noch 2 Wochen. Neues Jahr, neuer Look!
Aber ich hätt schon nochmal gern so'n 29 er Drift gesehen.  

Grüßle und viel Spaß


----------



## Kraxler_M (2. März 2013)

Also, die Sache ist noch am Entstehen. Es wird dazu natürlich einen Runden Tisch geben. Wie das Ganze dann aussieht, ist eben noch unklar und auch, was da gemacht wird. Der Träger wird die Stadt sein. Wir, die Gruppe vom DAV werden da unsere Vorschläge machen und dann wird man sehen, was wir machen können bzw. dürfen. Die Sicherheit steht natürlich ganz oben.

Ich bin nun 4 Tage beim Skifahren und melde mich dann ab Do wieder dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (2. März 2013)

Trail in waldsee??? Bin dabei!

Topographisch ist bei euch ja ziemlich gut. Viele Optionen an den hängen. War im Januar sehr spassig da durch die fehlende Vegetation freie linienwahl  möglich war.

Also, wenn's Infos gibt oder man sich einbringen soll bist hier im Fred richtig. Die Leute brauchen endlich mal nen trail zum spass haben.


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2013)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Morgen wirds schönes Wetter. Tour? Wer ist dabei?
> Gruß Jakob



haha, der zuckt auch noch!

aber butter bei die Fische, was ist aus dem Trail geworden?


----------



## Robsen (3. März 2013)

Ich glaub man  schweigt das Thema Tod.


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (3. März 2013)

Auszug von der Homepage ....
Ein Beispiel hierfÃ¼r wÃ¤re der geplante *Flow-Country-Trail* fÃ¼r den sich besonders Fabian 
Waldenmaier sehr stark eingesetzt hat, *welcher fÃ¼r das Jahr 2013 geplant ist*.
2012 wurde die Bike-Anlage in Nessenreben erstmals, seit ErÃ¶ffnung in Eigenarbeit von 
den Jugendlichen komplett umgebaut. HierfÃ¼r sponserte der regionale 
Baumaschinenvermieter âTheisen Baumaschinen GmbH & Co. KGâ sogar einen Bagger 
welcher die Arbeiten erheblich beschleunigte und vereinfachte! Die Strecke war Oktober 
2012 somit vollstÃ¤ndig erneuert und umgebaut.


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (4. März 2013)

Kraxler_M schrieb:


> Also, die Sache ist noch am Entstehen. Es wird dazu natürlich einen Runden Tisch geben. Wie das Ganze dann aussieht, ist eben noch unklar und auch, was da gemacht wird. Der Träger wird die Stadt sein. Wir, die Gruppe vom DAV werden da unsere Vorschläge machen und dann wird man sehen, was wir machen können bzw. dürfen. Die Sicherheit steht natürlich ganz oben.
> 
> Ich bin nun 4 Tage beim Skifahren und melde mich dann ab Do wieder dazu.



 Hi Fahrrad Kumpel 

also wie du ja schon weißt, stehe ich und meine Kollegen dir/euch gerne zu Verfügung um euch dabei zu helfen!


----------



## Gala (5. März 2013)

Hallo Robsen,

schon mal was von Kickach gehört ? Kannst Dich gerne einbringen, Schaufel,Pickel,Spaten stelle ich gerne kostenlos zur Verfügung. Dann 
brauchst nicht extra bis nach Waldsee fahren um Spass zu haben.

Herzlich


----------



## Robsen (5. März 2013)

Kickach ist mir sehr bekannt.

Allerdings hat es dort ein paar Probleme:
-flach
-es geht meistens geradeaus, kaum richtungsanderungen, bzw Anlieger
-brauch mal Abwechslung. 

In kickach bauen ist auch von der Gesetzes Seite nicht so gut. Es herrscht ja die 2m Regel. Wenn dann in waldsee eine Abwechslung vorhanden wäre, why not.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. März 2013)

Ich war noch nie in Waldsee fahren. Ist das denn verlgeichbar mit dem Gehreberg?


----------



## Robsen (5. März 2013)

Aber kickach mal herrichten klingt trotzdem sehr gut!

Wenn ein paar zusammenkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (5. März 2013)

Ne, gar nicht mit dem gehrenberg vergleichbar. Die ganzen Hügel die es da gibt sind im vgl viel niedriger. Die Abfahrten sind viel kürzer. Aber das Terrain finde ich ganz gut. Ist meistens ein ganz gutes und gleichmässiges Gefälle, auffahrt über zahlreiche forstwege.


----------



## Rookie- (5. März 2013)

Aber ich Wage zu bezweifeln daß dort Sprünge über 2 meter realisiert werden. Gelände find ich eigentlich auch ganz gut, müssten aber mehrere trails in verschiedenen Wäldern gebaut werden. Und das bei der Bürokratie einer Stadt!? Ich glaub einfach nicht das sowas wie wir uns vorstellen offiziell realisierbar wäre. 
Ich lasse mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren, und wäre bei dem Bau und der einrollfahrt sofort dabei.


----------



## Robsen (7. März 2013)

Kraxler_M schrieb:


> Ich bin nun 4 Tage beim Skifahren und melde mich dann ab Do wieder dazu.



so, die 4 tage sind vorbei. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

Projekt ist wohl schon eingeschlafen


----------



## Kraxler_M (8. März 2013)

ist nicht eingeschlafen treffe mich heute Abend mit einige Leute vom DAV werde da vorschlagen das sich alle die Lust und Interesse haben sich zu einem Treff mit den Räder treffen um eine Runde zu fahren und dabei kann man reden und Interessen austauschen werde das einen Termin bekantgeben wo wir uns treffen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. März 2013)

Top! Das hört sich gut an -bleib dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (9. März 2013)

heute in der Auswahl des Tages, bitte liken :> Dankeee


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2013)

one more please liken  dankeee


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. März 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/DAVBikeparkLindau/


----------



## pSYc (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin relativ neu hier in der Gegend und suche ein paar Leute zum Shredden und Enduren. Auch später dann z.B. in Chur, Laax, Todtnau etc. 
Auch für Tips wäre ich dankbar. Bisher kenne ich nur Gehrenberg und Kickach. 

Danke, 
Jens


----------



## Jobo21 (18. März 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> heute in der Auswahl des Tages, bitte liken :> Dankeee



Wasn das fürn Spacko? ))))


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> aber butter bei die Fische, was ist aus dem Trail geworden?



???????

und hier muss mal wieder Stimmung gemacht werden!


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ???????
> 
> und hier muss mal wieder Stimmung gemacht werden!



scheitert immer noch an der finanziellen Seite. Ich allein kann auch net das Projekt von vorne bis hinten machen, es wollen ja sicher noch mehr diesen Trail


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (11. April 2013)

ja damn müssen mal infos her wie man das projekt unterstützen kann


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2013)

Ich hab aber noch immer nicht verstanden warum ein ~500m langer Trail 30000â¬ kosten soll und unbedingt von Diddie Schnedier gebaut werden muss.


----------



## pSYc (11. April 2013)

wo soll der Trail gebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBS-Hugo (11. April 2013)

in weingarten! der startpunkt sollte am freibad sein


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2013)

von diddie schneider sind wir längst abgekommen da wir das auch so sehen...noah grossmann wäre derzeit die alternative.

für lindau baut schneider wohl auch...80.000 stellt der dav lindau dafür zur verfügung...so kann es auch gehen auch wenn ich die summe irre hoch finde


----------



## pSYc (11. April 2013)

Habe gestern gehört, dass es die offizielle Erlaubnis der Stadt schon gibt. In welchen Waldabschnitten dürfen Strecken angelegt werden? In wie weit darf die Umgebung verändert werden (Bäume usw.). Kann man evtl. vorliegende Pläne und geplante Streckenführungen irgendwo einsehen?
Soll es eine kommerzielle Strecke werden (Eintritt)?


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> für lindau baut schneider wohl auch...



ist das diese alte bahn, wenn man von der autobahn kommt am mägges vorbei, nächste links abbiegt richtung grenze?


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ist das diese alte bahn, wenn man von der autobahn kommt am mägges vorbei, nächste links abbiegt richtung grenze?



geht dich nix an 
























ja genau da !


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> von diddie schneider sind wir längst abgekommen da wir das auch so sehen...noah grossmann wäre derzeit die alternative.
> 
> für lindau baut schneider wohl auch...80.000 stellt der dav lindau dafür zur verfügung...so kann es auch gehen auch wenn ich die summe irre hoch finde



Haha. In Deutschland kann man nichtmal Dirts ohne irrationale Kostenexplosion bauen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Haha. In Deutschland kann man nichtmal Dirts ohne irrationale Kostenexplosion bauen.



 ich denk mit 10.000 euro würden wir mit viel eigenarbeit hier auch hinkommen. drunter geht kaum.


----------



## daschwob (12. April 2013)

also ich würde auch mitschaufeln


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2013)

Ein Crowd-Funding Ansatz in Verbindung mit Eigenleistungen wäre da sicher auch interessant. Fragt sich nur wie man letztere in größerem Umfang verbindlich regelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ein Crowd-Funding Ansatz in Verbindung mit Eigenleistungen wäre da sicher auch interessant. Fragt sich nur wie man letztere in größerem Umfang verbindlich regelt.



ja das stimmt das wäre auch noch eine Idee. Die Stadt möchte wenn schon nicht das geplante Budget aufbringen am liebsten ein Schreiben mit freiwilligen Helfern die da auch drauf unterschreiben. Nä. Woche kommt Noah nochmal vorbei um sich die Location anzuschauen bevor wieder alles mit Blättern zu ist. 

Ich hab immernoch Hoffnung dass die Sache klappen wird, wir haben hier echt schon viel Zeit investiert. Das sollte nicht umsonst gewesen sein.


----------



## Gryphon (23. April 2013)

Vermisst jemand eine schwarze "Lezyne"-Tasche mit "Topeak"-Bike-Multitool und SRAM Kettenstück drin. Hab die heute in Kickach gefunden.


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Mai 2013)

1.Mai Tour


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön Fabi.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2013)

wer ist das mit dem Liteville und vor allem wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2013)

der is da halt auch gefahren , gekannt haben wir ihn bis dato noch nicht. Finde ich ja krass dass Du Kickach nicht erkennst


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2013)

Das ist Kickach?
ich muss echt mal wieder vorbeikommen


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2013)

Is aber nichts neues, das is die letzte Kurve vom Trail der am Zaun entlang geht (mit dem Steinfeld)

Selber Trail weiter oben. Kennst Du den gar net ?


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2013)

doch das ding mit dem zaun und steinen bin ich einmal gefahren. an die kurve kann ich mich nicht erinnern...


----------



## thirteen TRE (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute oder morgen Tour? Kickach o.ä.?
Gruß Jakob


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2013)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> heute oder morgen Tour? Kickach o.ä.?
> Gruß Jakob



hey du lebst noch ? sauber...wär heut bei ner tour dabei. wann und wo ?


----------



## thirteen TRE (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen, um 1400 in Kickach.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2013)

morgen hab ich leider keine zeit, könnt nur heut


----------



## thirteen TRE (4. Mai 2013)

Ok, heut 1500 in Kickach?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Mai 2013)

Super Bilder Fabi!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2013)

merci 

bitte für dieses bild Voten (Stern anklicken sobald das bild angeklickt wurde), steht heute zur Wahl 'Foto des Tages'. Daaaanke.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juni 2013)

selbe geschichte wie oben, bitte bild anklicken und den Stern anklicken. daaanke


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2013)

HALLO?

hab grad mal wieder im Thread geblättert bei 2011.
Seh witzig, Aber der Flowtrail ist immer noch nicht da.
Ansonsten askla?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. Juli 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Seh witzig, Aber der Flowtrail ist immer noch nicht da.



Der ist nur umgezogen. Der wohnt jetzt zusammen mit dem Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon im Sankt Nimmerleinsland


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2013)

ist das weit?
also kann man da hinradeln?

Was geht sonst?


----------



## Robsen (11. Juli 2013)

Nicht wirklich soviel. Trainiere gerade für nächste Woche in der Gewissheit dich nirgends anzutreffen.

Ansonsten gibt es in rv das übliche. Kickach sind die Kicker höher geworden, am lanzenreuter Weiher ist der Trail mal zu richten....


----------



## wanderer1219 (12. Juli 2013)

ich dachte in kickack musste wieder zurück gebaut werden. Oder betraf das nur den Drop?


----------



## pooc (12. Juli 2013)

1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie- (13. Juli 2013)

Kraxler_M schrieb:


> ist nicht eingeschlafen treffe mich heute Abend mit einige Leute vom DAV werde da vorschlagen das sich alle die Lust und Interesse haben sich zu einem Treff mit den Räder treffen um eine Runde zu fahren und dabei kann man reden und Interessen austauschen werde das einen Termin bekantgeben wo wir uns treffen



Was ist eigentlich da draus geworden. Termin? 
Was kam bei dem Gespräch raus? Abgelehnt? Geduldet?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Sagt einmal, ich bin zwischen 22.8 und 3.9 irgendwann auf der Durchreise. Gibt es eine lohnenswerte Endurorunde? Gerne auch im Umkreis von 30-50km.

Danke euch!
Jens


----------



## pSYc (15. Juli 2013)

Am Besten ist wohl zum Gehrenberg zu fahren, hier ein Google Maps link, ansonsten ist es hier relativ platt... :

https://www.google.com/maps?q=Gehre...=7.684957,15.864258&hnear=Gehrenberg&t=m&z=14


----------



## Robsen (15. Juli 2013)

Ne, da gibt's schon schöne Sachen in und um Ravensburg. Schau mal bei gps-Tour.Info da gibt's dann doch einige Sachen. Das meiste ist aber schon xc....


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juli 2013)

Eins meiner Bilder steht mal wieder zur Wahl Foto des Tages...geil...bitte anklicken und den Stern anklicken für ein like...danke , natürlich nur wenn es gefällt ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juli 2013)

seit heute ist selbst der letzte schmerz aus PDS vergessen...M3 in L rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2013)

gut gut


----------



## Robsen (19. Juli 2013)

Fitze, was los?


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juli 2013)

neube hat das gemacht und fällt erstmal aus die nä. Wochen.


----------



## Pilatus (24. Juli 2013)

POOOOOOSEEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry war die letzten tage beschäftigt. Immerhin in L


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2013)

und jetzt passiert hier wieder nix mehr...


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2013)

:8


----------



## Pilatus (1. August 2013)

können wir den FCT fortschritt auch hier festhalten?


----------



## daschwob (1. August 2013)

fände ich auch gut!




Pilatus schrieb:


> können wir den FCT fortschritt auch hier festhalten?


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. August 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> können wir den FCT fortschritt auch hier festhalten?



ungern, da laufen wir Gefahr dass du es mitverfolgen kannst und deine sachunkundigen Kommentare aus dem fernen Österreich einwirfst


----------



## Pilatus (1. August 2013)

es wäre besser wenn ich den Verlauf kenne.
Sonst bomb ich da runter beim ersten mal und weil ich nicht weiß wie die Strecke ist, muss ich überall bremsspuren machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (1. August 2013)

hast eh schon ne bremsspur in der hose.


----------



## Pilatus (1. August 2013)

lol

ich hab grad wirklich einen braunen Fleck auf der Hose. Allerdings vorne und er schmeckt nach schoko...


----------



## daschwob (5. August 2013)

Wenn Du nen braunen Fleck auf der Hose hast, probierst du nach was der schmeckt?? Kann auch schief gehen


----------



## Pilatus (5. August 2013)

Der halbe Schokokrümel war noch nicht geschmolzen. Deshalb ja.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2013)

jawoll


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. August 2013)

thx


----------



## Robsen (19. August 2013)




----------



## Robsen (19. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (19. August 2013)

Leider ist das letzte unscharf das kracht....

aber wenn du lustig bist kannst bei beiden ja mal an den farbreglern drehen....ich hab da nicht das know how.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. August 2013)

Wo wurden denn die letzten Bilder entstanden?


----------



## LakeRider (21. August 2013)

Robsen schrieb:


>



ooohhhh ein Demo in schwarz/weiss!!! Sehr schön!


----------



## Robsen (21. August 2013)

Hahaha, welch schöne Farbe! 

Kleinwalsertal.....


----------



## daschwob (22. August 2013)

Wusste gar nicht, dasses im Kleinwalsertal angelegte Strecken gibt! Sowasaberauch.


----------



## Pilatus (25. August 2013)

beim ersten überfliegen dachte und hoffte ich auf bilder vom FCT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> beim ersten überfliegen dachte und hoffte ich auf bilder vom FCT...



die kommen schon noch...jetzt hoff ich auch drauf wenn der bagger da war...im fernen Südafrika ist meine Neugier net weniger geworden


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2013)

blaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. August 2013)




----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2013)

ist das auf dem FCT?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. August 2013)

ja natürlich, erste 50 meter ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (30. August 2013)

joa, schaut gut aus


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. September 2013)




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. September 2013)

ok ist der Flowtrail jetzt fertig?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2013)

bitte das letzte bild anklicken und liken, steht zur Wahl des tages hier...trail weiß ich nicht. soll aber gut vorangekommen sein die letzten 10 tage.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand einen der folgenden Parks/Tourengebiete empfehlen in denen ich noch nicht war:

Lac Blanc
Davos/Klosters
Serfaus Fiss Ladis
Lenzerheide
Ischgl

Was gibt's noch das -+3h entfernt liegt? Schweizer Vignette hab ich und bin sowohl an liftunterstützen Endurotouren als auch Bikepark interessiert.

Livigno, Flims, Hindelang, Todtnau, Albstadt, Wildbad kenn ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gryphon (11. September 2013)

Serfaus Fiss Ladis macht auf alle Fälle Spass, da geht es dieses Wochenende wieder hin.

Und bezüglich dem -+3h Radius bin ich letztens noch auf einen Bikepark in Madesimo  gestoßen. Da war ich noch nicht, steht aber auf der Liste: http://madeforfunmadesimo.com/


----------



## daschwob (11. September 2013)

mit Lac Blanc machste nichts falsch (23.- Tageskarte). 

Lenzerheide ist jetzt nicht so spannend, ich war vor zwei Monaten da,
die Rothornbahn ging da nicht, somit gings nur bis zur Mittelstation und
von dort führt ein Freeridetrail runter. Nachm 4mal runterfahren wurds dann langweilig, und dafür 32.- für die Tageskarte ausgegeben.

Den Rest kenn ich auch nicht, allerdings ist glaub Davos zum Touren ganz interessant, wollte ich auch noch hin.

In Chur gibts noch drei Strecken (tendenziell eher Steil).

Geisskopf schaffste mitm schnellen Auto evtl. auch in 3std.

Dann fällt mir noch Arosa und Bozen ein...



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen der folgenden Parks/Tourengebiete empfehlen in denen ich noch nicht war:
> 
> Lac Blanc
> Davos/Klosters
> ...


----------



## Pilatus (11. September 2013)

gaiskopf geht schon in 3h. aber dann fährst lieber übers wochenende und schaust dir spicak auch noch an.


----------



## Pilatus (30. September 2013)

Was gibt es neues zum FCT?
was gibt es sonst noch neues?


----------



## Robsen (1. Oktober 2013)

Hat mir jemand die Nummer vom jackob??? Dringend!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (25. Oktober 2013)

was ist denn das?:
Fahrtechniktraining in Ravensburg


----------



## Robsen (25. Oktober 2013)

Interessant! könnte man ja mal mitmachen. Technik kann man nie genug lernen!

kennt man den Guide? Kann der was?


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Oktober 2013)

wenn ihr das Seminar bucht töte ich euch


----------



## Robsen (25. Oktober 2013)

Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBS-Hugo (25. Oktober 2013)

uos schon gebucht ;-)


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (25. Oktober 2013)

nee mal im ernst... was ist da si schlecht dran?


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2013)

MTBS-Hugo schrieb:


> nee mal im ernst... was ist da si schlecht dran?



Der Guide


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Oktober 2013)

Robsen schrieb:


> Wieso?



es langt wen ich mich mit euch in meiner Freizeit rumschlagen muss da muss es bei der Arbeit net au no sein


----------



## Pilatus (28. Oktober 2013)

ist das jetzt deine richtige Arbeit?


----------



## Robsen (29. Oktober 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> es langt wen ich mich mit euch in meiner Freizeit rumschlagen muss da muss es bei der Arbeit net au no sein



und was soll ich bitteschön sagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem ich mich hier ja auch für meinen Roadtrip Informationen gesucht habe, wollte ich euch doch an meinen Erlebnissen in eurer Gegend teilhaben lassen 


LG Jens


----------



## Jobo21 (29. Oktober 2013)

Unsere Gegend? Hab wohl grad ein Bier zuviel


----------



## dmo (29. Oktober 2013)

@JENSeits 

hab mir grad dein cooles Fiss Video angeschaut, schade dass da dieses Jahr nichts mehr geht. 

Hier ist meine Aufnahme zwei Tage bevor der Schnee kam :

http://fossy-skateshop.de/fiss.html

Gruß dmo


----------



## JENSeits (30. Oktober 2013)

oh, das liegt doch weiter weg als gedacht, bitte entschuldigt!!


----------



## Pilatus (22. November 2013)

so nach einem Monat ohne irgendwas:

Ihr seid alle doof!


----------



## chiefwiggum (23. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten von dem flowtrail in Weingarten? Bin gerade nicht in der Gegend, aber mich würde interessieren ob ich mich auf etwas freuen kann, wenn ich zurückkomme.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. November 2013)

Jo, es wurde fleißig gebaut solange es das Wetter zuließ.
Eröffnung ist dann im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr.

Bis dahin rockt Kickach 
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an den /die Trailinstandsetzer!


----------



## chiefwiggum (24. November 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Jo, es wurde fleißig gebaut solange es das Wetter zuließ.
> Eröffnung ist dann im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Bis dahin rockt Kickach
> An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an den /die Trailinstandsetzer!



Hört sich sehr cool an, danke für die Info!


----------



## Pilatus (3. Februar 2014)

also hier passiert auch gar nix mehr, oder?


----------



## thirteen TRE (5. Februar 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> also hier passiert auch gar nix mehr, oder?


Doch! Hallo. Der Frühling steht schon fast vor der Tür. Winter wird's nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2014)

oha, der erste Beitrag von zweien in diesem Jahr vom thirteen TRE.
Wie läufts eigentlich bei dir?


----------



## thirteen TRE (10. Februar 2014)

Bei mir läufts hervorragend. Am WE mein kleines gelbes Rad wieder ausgepackt und ab nächste Woche geht's ins Training im Olympia-Stützpunkt hier in Stuttgart.


----------



## lugggas (31. März 2014)

Hi! Könnte mir zufällig  heute abend oder morgen im Laufe des Tages in Weingarten/ Rav eine Dämpferpumpe leihen? Habe meine nicht hier und der Dämpfer ist etwas abgesoffen. Vielen Dank! Cheers, Lucas


----------



## daschwob (1. April 2014)

lugggas schrieb:


> Hi! Könnte mir zufällig  heute abend oder morgen im Laufe des Tages in Weingarten/ Rav eine Dämpferpumpe leihen? Habe meine nicht hier und der Dämpfer ist etwas abgesoffen. Vielen Dank! Cheers, Lucas



Könntest mein haben.
Schreib ne pm, wenn noch bedarf ist.
grüsse daniel


----------



## Pilatus (20. April 2014)

mal den Thread aus der versenkung holen:

bin nächstes Wochenende in Rav und dann nehm ich das Radeln mit um mal wieder die ganze Strecken zu fahren.
Kann mir jemand den Guide machen? ich will FCT sehen, das Ding am Bach entlang bis ins wohngebiet und dann noch kickach.
kann man das als tretverweigerer wie ich in einer Tour fahren?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. April 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mal den Thread aus der versenkung holen:
> 
> bin nächstes Wochenende in Rav und dann nehm ich das Radeln mit um mal wieder die ganze Strecken zu fahren.
> Kann mir jemand den Guide machen? ich will FCT sehen, das Ding am Bach entlang bis ins wohngebiet und dann noch kickach.
> kann man das als tretverweigerer wie ich in einer Tour fahren?


nä we is sdc Reutlingen da werden schonmal paar fehlen...welches ding am Bach entlang ? und nein natürlich wird als tretverweigerer eine tour nicht klappen. such dir ebike gleichgesinnte :>


----------



## Cherry (13. Mai 2014)

Hey,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche Gleichgesinnte aus meiner Nähe. Ich wohne in der Ravensburger Umgebung, fahre seit diesem Jahr aktiv MTB und RR, davor bin ich jahrelang täglich 20 km zweckgebunden gefahren.
Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet, ich bin auch am Samstag bei der Nessenrebener Eröffnung dabei, ein paar Testbikes ausprobieren  Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja sowieso. 
Grüße aus dem aktuell etwas verregneten Ravensburg


----------



## Pilatus (13. Mai 2014)

Aso, ja dann auch hier:
Am Samstag ist Eröffnung des Flow Trails in Weingarten.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/619685821445200/
Homepage: http://www.flowtrail-weingarten.de/


----------



## Harrinfinity (30. September 2014)

Hey. Ich (18 - m) wohne ab morgen in RV. Fahre gerne Touren und noch viel lieber Downhill/Freeride etc. Will mich auch des öfteren auf dem neu eröffneten Flowtrail blicken lassen. Wenn jemand Bock hat, mal fahren zu gehen, kann er/sie sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey Harrinfinity,
Willkommen in RV! Ich bin morgen und/oder am Samstag beim Biken in der Umgebung - wenn du Lust hast kannst dich gerne anschließen. 
Grüße Cherry


----------



## Harrinfinity (2. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Wochenende sieht es schlecht aus, da ich meine bikes noch nicht geholt habe. Was, wie und vor allem in welchem Umfang fährst du denn?

Gesendet von meinem Sensation XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## alROD (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe die Kickachrunde nun auch endlich probiert. Für einen Mittdreißiger, der gerade das MTB fahren angefangen hat ist gerade der untere Teil ab dem Wassereservoire sehr krass...

Unter der Reservoire links geht's seit dem dritten Versuch flüssig, rechts rum an dem Zaun entlang geht's teilweise gar nicht... Welche Schwierigkeitsstufe hat denn dieses Teilstück nach der Trailskala? Für mich derzeit S-unfahrbar!

Reifenspuren sind sehr viele da, aber ich hab noch keinen anderen dort gesehen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. Oktober 2014)

Mach dir nix draus - für einen Einsteiger ist dieses Stück schon sehr Anspruchsvoll 
Das Stück am Zaun lang ist steil und im Moment ziemlich rutschig. Würde das Stück als S1 bis S2 einstufen (sofern du rechts um den Baumstumpf rumfährst und nicht drüber) - siehe http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
Wenn du da runter fährst versuche das Hinterrad nicht komplett zu blockieren beim Bremsen, bremse etwas mehr mit der Vorderbremse. Dann hast du eine bessere Kontrolle über dein Bike. Übung macht den Meister


----------



## alROD (30. Oktober 2014)

Das ist gerade mal S2? Oh Mann, ich bin ja noch viel mehr Anfänger als ich dachte...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. November 2014)

Was heißt gerade mal S2 - ich würde mal behaupten, dass 70-80% alle MTBler bei S3 keinen sicheren Fahrstil mehr haben und überlegen das Bike zu tragen oder schieben. Richtig krass fällt das bei den Eintages Jedermann Marathons auf. Die ersten 10% haben es Fahrtechnisch meist gut drauf, spätestens ab dem Mittelfeld wird eine Stufe mit nasser (rutschiger) Holzstange als Kante dann zum "gefährlichen" Hinderniss an dem man durchaus absteigt.  Ebenso habe ich auch schon DHler die im Bikepark auch die 3m Drops mitnehmen auf Naturtrails mit S3 bis S4 Niveau wiederholt stürzen gesehen, da dort langsames technisches Fahren in u.a den Spitzkehren angesagt war und man mit sturem "Durchballern" halt in der Botanik gelandet ist. Hinterrad versetzen war da ein Fremdwort .

Was sich immer lohnt und vor allem bei Anfängern ist ein Fahrtechnikkurs mit einem guten Trainer (am besten mit nem entsprechenden aktuellen DIMB Zertifikat). Man kann sich zwar selbst per Trial and Error einiges lernen - aber das kann mitunter sehr schmerzhaft sein und die Materialkosten steigern . Nachdem meine Frau etwa ein Jahr MTB fuhr haben wir einen Kurs besucht und es ist schon interessant wie viel "Mist" man sich im laufe der Zeit angewöhnt und sich nur schwer wieder abgewöhnt. Das Aha-Erlebniss war ein Typ der noch nie MTB gefahren ist und das einfach mal ausprobieren wollte. Der fuhr am dritten Tag dann Sachen an die ich mich erst nach 2 Jahren MTB rangetraut habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alROD (5. November 2014)

Wo finde ich einen passenden Kurs um Ravensburg? Gibt es da sowas überhaupt? Hab ein mehrstündiges von Saikles gefunden, aber ob das alles beinhaltet?


----------



## Hirschwgt (7. November 2014)

Hab mal einen in Bad waldsee gemacht. Musst über den dav Ortsgruppe Bad waldsee anfragen, glaube der Kursleiter hieß Markus. Mir hat's gefallen und gebracht hat es auch was


----------



## martinos (17. November 2014)

War vorletztes Wochenende mit den Kindern das erste Mal auf dem Flowtrail in Weingarten. War logischerweise ziemlich matschig, aber der Große hatte ziemlich viel Spaß. Die Kleine mit dem 16"-Barbiebike hatte insbesondere auf dem letzten Abschnitt etwas Mühe.

Geiles Ding, freue mich schon das mal zu fahren wenn es etwas trockener ist



alROD schrieb:


> Wo finde ich einen passenden Kurs um Ravensburg? Gibt es da sowas überhaupt? Hab ein mehrstündiges von Saikles gefunden, aber ob das alles beinhaltet?



Jeder Fahrtechnikkurs bringt enormen Erfahrungszuwachs mit sich, wenn man danach dran bleibt und das Geübte verinnerlicht. Allein schon ein paar kleine Korrekturen und Tipps können jeden enorm nach vorne bringen, ich hab das schon sehr oft gesehen und kann die Aussagen von MaStErLeNiN komplett bestätigen.

Ich hatte beispielsweise dieses Jahr einen Teilnehmer bei nem Kurs in Markdorf dabei, der echt gut fahren konnte inkl. Droppen. Witzigerweise wusste er jedoch nicht, wie man sein Hinterrad anheben kann, d.h. er ist bislang immer nur "frei Schnauze" nach Gefühl gefahren und das hat auch irgendwie funktioniert. Das war dann total witzig anzusehen, welche Freude er hatte, als er sein Hinterrad anheben konnte.

Neben Saikls gibt's auch andere Anbieter, die sowas in unterschiedlichen Leveln in der Bodensee-Region anbieten (Signatur) - ggf. auch Individuell bei dir in der Nähe, wenn ein paar Teilnehmer zusammenkommen.


----------



## Harrinfinity (10. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es hier in näherer Umgebung eigentlich noch mehr Trails außer Nessenreben und Baindt?
Also Trails die sich mitm Downhiller lohnen ...


----------



## Gala (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Harrinfinity,

Bad Waldsee, Gehrenberg. Brauchst aber für beides nicht wirklich n Downhiller.


----------



## Pilatus (18. Dezember 2018)

Den thread könnte man auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen.
gibt es hier noch Leute von "früher"?


----------



## daschwob (18. Dezember 2018)

"früher" ist mein Stichwort, an meinem letzten Tag mit ner 3 davor!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. Dezember 2018)

Die Leute von "früher" brauchen nun einen Rollator und sind nun alle ins E-MTB Forum abgewandert


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Dezember 2018)

An sich eine gute Idee bei der Anzahl an Trails hier und Trails da.


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2018)

daschwob schrieb:


> "früher" ist mein Stichwort, an meinem letzten Tag mit ner 3 davor!



Dann alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2018)

ebike ist noch keine Option!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ebike ist noch keine Option!


Sind eben nicht alle so hart wie Jacques:


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2018)

No Problème!
der Vogel is geil...


----------



## kilsen (29. März 2019)

Hey servus
Wie schaut die Lage in kickach aus? 
Wollte morgen mal hin!
Gruß Kilian


----------

